# BOGOTÁ | Projects & Construction



## juanman_3

*Bogotá, Colombia*

*Proyects with + 20 floors*

Construction Status http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/cs/?id=101120

*DOWNTOWN*

*Museo Parque Central*
http://www.cusezar.com/
1 Tower 35 floors










*Altavista*
http://www.altavistatorres.com/
2 Towers: 29 and 30 floors


















*Bavaro*
http://www.ingeurbe.com/
4 towers of 20 floors





























*Panorama*
http://www.massoluciones.com.co/
2 towers 26 floors


















*Bulevar Tequendama*
http://www.aciertoinmobiliario.com/b17.htm/
2 towers: 26 and 30 floors











*WEST*

*Parques de Pontevedra*
http://www.missoluciones.com/ 
2 towers 22 floors

















*Camino del Viento*









3 towers 22 floors

*NORTH*

*Torres de la 100*
http://www.torresdela100.com/
Tower 1: 14 floors
Tower 2: 17 floors
Tower 3: 19 floors
Tower 4: 20 floors
Tower 5: 21 floors


















*Paralelo 108*
http://www.ingeurbe.com/venta.htm
Tower 1: 20 floors
Tower 2: 16 floors
Tower 3: 12 floors


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

*BOGOTA | Projects & Construction*

]BOGOTA D.C CITY UNA DE LAS CAPITALES MAS DESARROLLADAS DE LATINOAMERICA


BOGOTA one of the capitals most developed LATINOAMERICA










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pjO105myP4&feature=player_embedded



































BOGOTA










BOGOTA COOL










TRANSMILENIO

http://transmileniobogota.googlepages.com/BusBiarticulado.jpg/BusBiarticulado-full.jpg

CITY

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/87/IMG_0098.JPG

BOGOTA










BOGOTA










BOGOTA










BOGOTÁ COSMOPOLITAN


----------



## TopWatch

O nice Pictures!!!
Please Post more photos!!!
Especially from the City Downtown and Candelaria!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Karolina.

it's a nice city, but why the athens of southamerica?


----------



## TopWatch

^^ Because a long time ago, when the city started to grow, a lot of Universities, schools, libraries, etc. choose Bogotá as the best option to start to grow. So many people give this name to the city. Also, Bogota received many distinctions, like the Book Capital (2007) or the Gold Lion (2007), etc.

Nowdays, Bogotá has many proyects for the people of the city, to access to the education, like:

Virgilio Barco Library









Tunal Library









Public Schools









Libro al Viento (for read in Parks, Buses, Public areas, etc.)









Nacional University









Andes University










Academia de la Lengua












And a lot of proyects for the Education.
If you want know more about Bogotá, you can click my signature!!

Sorry for my English
Saludos!!


----------



## Javier.med.qqta

Hermosa Bogota Como Siempre!


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

TENEMOS Q APOYAR A NUESTRA CAPITAL PARA Q SE QUEDE CON LA SEDE DE LOS PANAMERICANOS 2015 SIGUE EL LINK Y APOYANOS http://www.bogotapanamericanos2015.gov.co/index.php


----------



## Gerardogt

Yo compararía en escala, la transformación y renovación de Bogotá con Londres en los aspectos culturales, arquitectónicos, de renovación urbana y movilidad, Bogotá es el "Londres" del sur!


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

Javier.med.qqta said:


> Hermosa Bogota Como Siempre!





CRISTIANVEGA said:


> TENEMOS Q APOYAR A NUESTRA CAPITAL PARA Q SE QUEDE CON LA SEDE DE LOS PANAMERICANOS 2015 SIGUE EL LINK Y APOYANOS http://www.bogotapanamericanos2015.gov.co/index.php


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

by the many museums and cultural centers, libraries opera, theater and watch the architecture. THAT IS THE ATHENS OF SOUTH AMERICA








































































































































}





































The fireworks were controlled by the same as Inaguration of BEIJING 2008


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

http://www.bogotapanamericanos2015.gov.co/index.php


----------



## PLACEBO

TopWatch said:


> ^^ Because a long time ago, when the city started to grow, a lot of Universities, schools, libraries, etc. choose Bogotá as the best option to start to grow. So many people give this name to the city. Also, Bogota received many distinctions, like the Book Capital (2007) or the Gold Lion (2007), etc.


Si no estoy mal, a comienzos del XX un erudito europeo escribiò en su diario que Bogotá parecía Atenas por su actividad cultural. No me acuerdo el nombre del sujeto pero sì fue un tipo bien importante.

At the beginning of XX's century an european intellectual wrote in his diary something like: Bogota have an incredible cultural life, it looks like Atens. Since then, Bogota carries that name, don't remember the name of the guy, but was someone very importante and famous.

Bella Bogotá, me encantan las bibliotecas que hacen. También la Universidad Nacional donde tuve el privilegio de estudiar. Tienes fotos de la Luis Angel Arango?


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

CRISTIANVEGA said:


> by the many museums and cultural centers, libraries opera, theater and watch the architecture. THAT IS THE ATHENS OF SOUTH AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fireworks were controlled by the same as Inaguration of BEIJING 2008





CRISTIANVEGA said:


> BOGOTA D.C CITY UNA DE LAS CAPITALES MAS DESARROLLADAS DE LATINOAMERICA
> 
> 
> BOGOTA one of the capitals most developed LATINOAMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOGOTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOGOTA COOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSMILENIO
> 
> http://transmileniobogota.googlepages.com/BusBiarticulado.jpg/BusBiarticulado-full.jpg
> 
> CITY
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/87/IMG_0098.JPG
> 
> BOGOTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOGOTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOGOTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOGOTÁ COSMOPOLITAN





TopWatch said:


> O nice Pictures!!!
> Please Post more photos!!!
> Especially from the City Downtown and Candelaria!!!
> 
> Saludos!!





PLACEBO said:


> Si no estoy mal, a comienzos del XX un erudito europeo escribiò en su diario que Bogotá parecía Atenas por su actividad cultural. No me acuerdo el nombre del sujeto pero sì fue un tipo bien importante.
> 
> At the beginning of XX's century an european intellectual wrote in his diary something like: Bogota have an incredible cultural life, it looks like Atens. Since then, Bogota carries that name, don't remember the name of the guy, but was someone very importante and famous.
> 
> Bella Bogotá, me encantan las bibliotecas que hacen. También la Universidad Nacional donde tuve el privilegio de estudiar. Tienes fotos de la Luis Angel Arango?



UNA DE LAS TANTAS BIBLIOTECAS DE MI CIUDAD LA LUIS ANGEL ARANGO
One of the many LIBRARIES OF CAPITAL THE LUIS ANGEL ARANGO


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

PLACEBO said:


> Si no estoy mal, a comienzos del XX un erudito europeo escribiò en su diario que Bogotá parecía Atenas por su actividad cultural. No me acuerdo el nombre del sujeto pero sì fue un tipo bien importante.
> 
> At the beginning of XX's century an european intellectual wrote in his diary something like: Bogota have an incredible cultural life, it looks like Atens. Since then, Bogota carries that name, don't remember the name of the guy, but was someone very importante and famous.
> 
> Bella Bogotá, me encantan las bibliotecas que hacen. También la Universidad Nacional donde tuve el privilegio de estudiar. Tienes fotos de la Luis Angel Arango?



BOGOTA LA LUIS ANGEL ARANGO UNA DE LAS TANTAS BIBLIOTECAS DE LA CIUDAD

One of the many LIBRARIES OF CAPITAL 

Une des nombreuses BIBLIOTHEQUES DE CAPITAL
















































http://www.bogotapanamericanos2015.gov.co/index.php


----------



## CRISTIANVEGA

Bogotá ha sido llamada "La Atenas Sudamericana", apodo que se fortaleció a finales del siglo XIX y principios del siglo XX.[45] La ciudad dispone de una amplia oferta cultural que se ha incrementado considerablemente en las últimas décadas. En ella residen personas provenientes de todo el país, quienes han venido contribuyendo a las antiguas tradiciones culturales típicas de la ciudad. El Centro de Ferias y Exposiciones de Corferias es sede de eventos de tipo cultural. Aquí se lleva a cabo la Feria Internacional del Libro de Bogotá, Expoartesanías, y ArtBo (Feria Internacional de Arte de Bogotá). Además, en 2008 corferias fue centro importante en el Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro y sede del Campus Party. El recinto también acoge eventos de otro carácter como la Feria Internacional de Bogotá (industria y comercio) que se realiza durante los años pares.


Bogota has been called "The South American Athens", the nickname that was strengthened in late nineteenth and early twentieth century. [45] The city has a wide range of cultural activities that has increased considerably in recent decades. People living there from all over the country who have been contributing to the ancient cultural traditions typical of the city. The Center for Fairs and Exhibitions Corferias hosts cultural events. Here takes place the International Book Fair of Bogota, Expoartesanías and Artbo (Feria Internacional de Arte de Bogotá). In addition, in 2008 Corferias was important for the Iberoamerican Theater Festival and the headquarters of Campus Party. The venue also hosts other events such as an International Fair of Bogotá (industry and trade) which is held during even years.





























http://www.bogotapanamericanos2015.gov.co/index.php


----------



## Chilean00

its okay


----------



## Aireos

Good pictures, *wrong *section to post the thread.

This forum section is only to show projects and constructions in the city (ex: the 21 urban renewal projects or office developments like _CEMSA_), not urban pics.

If you want to show the city. you can do it *here*.

I will open a thread with some projects in this section.


----------



## Aireos

Some projects:

*Ciudad Empresarial Sarmiento Angulo:*​
Offices, 12 towers, 330.000 square meters. It's near to city center and airport.

Status: *U/C*.














































*T1 (Cámara Colombiana de la Infraestructura)*.










*T2 (Avianca offices)*.










*T3:*​



























*Updates:*

















*Web page*.


----------



## Aireos

*Hotel Sonesta Collection (Metro 127)*​
Status: *U/C.*


----------



## Aireos

*North Point III | 135 meters*​
Status: *T/O*.








Updates courtesy _Harryx5_, _Don Pacho_ and _Aleko_.


----------



## AndrzGln

ARGYRO Photos 

SQUADRA
7th Avenue & 63rd St





​


New Projects

*Edificio AB*








*Edificio Advance* (totalmente vendido)










*Hotel 116 Avenue

Calle 11 # 18B-60








*






















*Alameda de Bella Suiza* (Calle 127 con Carrera 7ma)










*Barcelona* (Calle 143 con Carrera 150)





































*Van Gogh* (Cuzesar -por fin hay render de este proyecto, ubicado en la Calle 153 con Avenida Boyacá-)










*Matisse* (También de Cusezar, igual que el proyecto anterior, por fin conocemos el render. Está ubicado en la Calle 160 con Avenida Boyacá).










*Murano* (Carrera 14 con Calle 112)



















*Ceretto del Parque* (Calle 104 con Carrera 19)










*Millenia del Río* (Calle 106 con Carrera 50)










*Ryo* (Calle 109 con Carrera 14)










*Villa Santorini *(Calle 167 con Carrera 56)










*La Miranda Casas* (Carrera 78 con Calle 131)



















*Torre Cedro Royal* (Calle 143 con Carrera 9na)










*Prado Norte* (Calle 129 con Carrera 56)










*Rincón de la Colina* (Calle 152 con Carrera 72)










*Piedraluna Apartamentos* (Calle 189 con Carrera 7ma)


----------



## AndrzGln




----------



## AndrzGln

Next Page


----------



## AndrzGln

*Photos Fenix_2007*
*Advances and construction projects in Bogota*

*Business Center Arrecife​*






































* Residential Bora Bora *




























*Residential Gualanday​*


























*PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA​*

























*ResidentialEl Arrayan​*



























*Central Park Bavaria Apple 5*





























Business Complex Santa Barbara[/SIZE]​[/B]











*Tower Cusezar and Finance Santabarbara​*









*Finance & School of Medicine UniAndes​*









*Park Lighting Usaquen​*


















*Pepe saw with NQS *​









*Small Office Buildings whith 123 on NQS*​









*NQS Park Street Between 119 and 123​*









*SMALL BUILDING ON THE RACE 12 CON 114​*









*TOWER PETROBRAS​*




















*Santa Barbara Business Center​*







































*Western entrance to the Tower petrobras​*









*East Side Tower Petrobras​*









*Mall Santa Barbara, Teleport, Usaquen Ferrovia station and 110th Street Pomona​*









*Santa Barbara Business Center​*


----------



## AndrzGln

*In the previous page there is also progress in building bogota*


----------



## Kingofthehill

Wow! Now this is what I call quality infill and development! Continúe haciendo tan buen trabajo, Bogotá!


----------



## Aireos

AndrzGln said:


> *
> Photos Forista alejoa*


I'm sorry, but these pics were taken *by me*, also I took some time to recopilate the last projects that you published here. (with exception of _Fenix_'s quote).  

Some interesting projects: 

*Centro El Virrey | Bogotá Downtown* ("Carrera" 7ma with 19st street)










The ground is being prepared for construction:








*Koala | Teusaquillo* (22st Street with "Carrera" 57)










Location:










Renders:


























*Altos de la Peña* (by _Feleru_)










*Bogotá Corporate Center | Finished*

(the next advances were taken by me)










*T26*










*CEMSA:*


----------



## galvis

*CENTRO BACATA*



















*THIS WOULD BE ONE OF THE TALLEST BUILDING IN BOGOTA*

THESE ARE OTHER PROYECTS


----------



## Jim856796

This is the Projects and Construction thread for the city of Bogota, the capital and largest city of Colombia.

One notable project is BD Bacata, which has a taller hotel tower (240 m) and a shorter residential tower (200 m).


----------



## Dale

Love BD Bacata! 

BTW, any news on the Metro ?


----------



## Highcliff

I liked it...


----------



## Android2000

Torre Kristal U/C 150 mt. 36 floors












Feleru* said:


> En Lá pagina hay un avance de Junio 18, es decir viejito, pero esta buena la toma.


----------



## Android2000

BD Bacata U/C

67 Floors 260 Mts.
50 Floors 200 Mts.












MOISES78 said:


> Bacatá 67p Ago, 16 - 2014​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2


----------



## Android2000

Plaza de la Hoja U/C - 5 Towers - 28 st. 19 st. 15 st. Height (?)



nicoe said:


> Una mejor foto del proyecto plaza de la hoja:Realmente es histórico ver VIP con esta calidad arquitectónica,solo produce orgullo.





Feleru* said:


> *DISEÑO GANADOR *PROYECTO DE RENOVACIÓN
> *PLAZA DE LA HOJA.*
> 
> Para ver el resto de propuestas aquí: http://www.metrovivienda.gov.co/por...e_inicial_de_evaluacion_cplaza_de_la_hoja.pdf
> 
> *El Ganador.*


​








*Picture by Feleru


----------



## Josedc

:applause:


----------



## Android2000

*Teatro Colón* - Expansion




Kukitot said:


> *Ampliación Teatro Colón*
> "En 2015 iniciará la construcción de la última etapa, el Proyecto de Ampliación que contará con tres salas adicionales: una de ensayo para la Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional, una alterna y otra experimental, laboratorios de oficios, salas de ensayo para teatro, danza y música, entre otros espacios..."
> Fuente: http://www.elnuevosiglo.com.co/articulos/7-2014-una-nueva-vida-para-el-teatro-colón.html
> 
> *Fotos del proyecto*


The old area recently finished it's renovation, here are some pics showing an event to inaugurate the finished work:


Feleru* said:


>


----------



## Android2000

*QBO* - U/C | 8 St.











Just finished:











*Picture by Dienme


----------



## Android2000

*ELEMENTO* | UC | 4 towers of 18 St. |


ELEMENTO​ 








​ 
Construction:


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects!!


thanks for put updates here!!


I really like plaza de la hoja


----------



## Android2000

*CEMSA* U/C| 12 Towers |

Tower 7 now under construction
































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


PICTURES BY JUAN.83










PHOTOS BY INGENIOUS 07


----------



## Android2000

More updates by Fenix 2007

Tempo 93 | Cl.93 con Cr.12



















94 Imagen | Cl.94A con Cr.13



















Trece Oficinas | Cl.95 con Cr.13


----------



## Android2000

One more update. All picture credits go to Fenix 2007.

Ápice 97 (Antes PM 0BD) | Cr.11B con Cl.97



















PM 00S | Cr.11B con Cl.99


----------



## Android2000

*Urban Renewal Project | Film Library | U/C*

Area has been cleared and construction equipment is arriving.



Andrezzz95 said:


> Aqui con mas detalle las fachadas y diseño del primer lugar...
> 
> Para el que lo quiera ver mas grandesito
> 
> 
> *Primer Lugar - Concurso arquitectonico de la Cinemateca Distrital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2000

*Corferias Tower | 30 floors | 120 mts. | PRO*


----------



## Android2000

NEW RENDERS FOR THIS MALL





Feleru* said:


> *Parque La Colina | U/C *
> *B O G O T Á*


----------



## Android2000

*NEW MALL | FELICIDAD MULTIPLAZA | PRO*

Construction scheduled to start next month



Fenix_2007 said:


> *Grupo Poma incursiona con Multiplaza en negocio de centros comerciales​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>* La verdad es que la información no es nueva. Lo importante es que La Felicidad será un Multiplaza, como los que hay en ciudades de América Central. Ojalá con tan buena oferta como los de San José o Panamá.
> 
> Se supone que abre en 2016 pero supongo que a finales porque apenas en un mes empiezan las obras. Es idea mía o se habían publicado planos con posibles marcas?


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!


----------



## Android2000

Next ---->


----------



## Android2000

*
Chaid Neme Towers | 53 & 73 Floors | 250 mts. & 300 mts. | U/C*











nicoe said:


> Avances del terreno de las Torres Neme 20 de noviembre:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great news!!


----------



## APOQUINDO

Love this project! Hope Bogota's metro starts to be built shortly


----------



## Android2000

More updates on some projects across the city.

*VITRIUM | RESIDENTIAL | U/C*

Project designed by Richard Meier















(IMAGES BY FENIX_2007)

*VIA 7 | RESIDENTIAL | U/C*

PICTURES BY FENIX_2007



















*ICON CABRERA | COMMERCIAL | U/C*

PICTURES BY FENIX_2007


----------



## Android2000

*UNIVERSIDAD JAVERIANA | EXPANSION | U/C*





















ingenious_07 said:


> De ayer
> 
> Universidad Javeriana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata Tower 1 | 260 mts | 66 Floors | U/C*












Kristen-123 said:


> Aca les traigo otra panoramica con avances de
> *BD BACATÁ*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Carlos Eduardo Samaniego Montañez*​


----------



## ColBogota

ColBogota said:


>


----------



## ColBogota

kr1st14n said:


> Museo parque central 12 de enero


----------



## ColBogota

2015-01-17


----------



## joshgarcia

Wow nice projects


----------



## Android2000

Urban renewal project.


shakyamuni said:


> Formulación del Plan Parcial de Renovación Urbana San Bernardo:
> 
> http://www.sdp.gov.co/portal/page/p...s/Plan_Parcial_Renovacion_Urbana_San_Bernardo
> 
> 
> De lo que alcancé a revisar creo que vi que era por APP.
> 
> Imagenes extraidas de la Formulación:


----------



## Android2000

*CINEMATECA DISTRITAL | URBAN RENEWAL | 5 TOWERS | U/C*

]


----------



## Android2000

* Torre Barcelona | 28 Floors | U/C*


----------



## el palmesano

great new projects!


----------



## aquaticko

Okay, that's it; I'm going to have to find some time in the next few years to stop in Bogota on the way to Chile and Argentina. Such a consistent high-tech and modernist architectural bent in so many of the projects around the city. It's going to be amazing by 2020.


----------



## enlacessociales1

*Encuentra los mejores apartamentos*

Encontrar grandes apartamentos en alquiler sin duda se ha convertido en más fácil con la capacidad de ahora ir en línea a través del poder de la Internet. El gasto a sólo unos minutos en línea le da la posibilidad de buscar apartamentos en todo tipo de lugares estupendos, si usted está buscando un apartamentos en arriendo bogotá en la ciudad que se encuentra o en todo el país. Usted no tiene que gastar periódicos días o semanas que buscan más. Y con la mayoría de los complejos de apartamentos que figura ahora en línea, usted puede ver exactamente lo que va a alquilar simplemente mirando a través de todas las imágenes.


----------



## Jim856796

Two supertall buildings have recently been proposed for Bogota: "Entre Calles" - 462 metres, and "Atrium" - 340 metres (Atrium is a twin-tower project; the other tower's height is 260 m). 

I wonder if there are any height restriction laws within Bogota?


----------



## Cœur

*Bd Bacata*



>


----------



## Android2000

*Futura 106 | 80 mts. | 18 Floor | PRO*


----------



## Android2000

TORRE SEMANA

Finished a few months ago.






























​


----------



## Android2000

*North Point V:* 43 floors - 168,5 m (U/C)
*North Point VI: *60 floors - 233 m (PRO)
*North Point VII:* 68 floors - 263 m (PRO)
















































*Updates Tower V:*










**Credits to Harry5*


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata * - 67 floors - 260 m




*Update May 20th*

109. 20/05/15 by Wayra Cifuentes, on Flickr


----------



## Phaleo

not bad


----------



## TonyCol

Jim856796 said:


> Two supertall buildings have recently been proposed for Bogota: "Entre Calles" - 462 metres, and "Atrium" - 340 metres (Atrium is a twin-tower project; the other tower's height is 260 m).
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there are any height restriction laws within Bogota?



In 2014 the government of Bogotá approved a law that practically eliminated height restrictions in the city center and the areas surrounding it in order to promote density and since then because of this new law the amount of skyscraper projects especially residential ones have skyrocketed, imagine Bogota looking something like Hong Kong with all those dense and tall skyscrapers!


----------



## Jaime Acosta

*TORRE BARCELONA, BOGOTA*

Ubicado en la Carrera 5 con Calle 21. 
El proyecto consta de un edificio empresarial de 28 pisos de altura y un condominio estudiantil con 248 habitaciones para estudiantes. 

Diseñado por los el estudio de arquitectura Sole Roman arquitectos (Barcelona), Nitidus (Barcelona) HMA (Bogotá) y Arquitectura e Interiores (Bogotá)


----------



## Jaime Acosta

Where is this project?


----------



## Jaime Acosta

Bogota is definitely changing.


----------



## TonyCol

Jaime Acosta said:


> Where is this project?



This project is located on the same street as Bacatá (Carrera 5), only about a block to the north, in the city center. If completed, hopefully it will add some density to this area!


----------



## Davvidzo

I love the new renovation of this city. Bogota is changing a lot in nowadays, so many projects in construction around the city, makes me feel excited for the future. BACATA, ATRIO, NORTH POINT, MUSEODELPARQUE, ENTRECALLES, THEMETRO, etc.. am just impressed for the development of this beautiful city among the mountains. Congrats Bogota


----------



## Android2000

Jaime Acosta said:


> Ubicado en la Carrera 5 con Calle 21.
> El proyecto consta de un edificio empresarial de 28 pisos de altura y un condominio estudiantil con 248 habitaciones para estudiantes.
> 
> Diseñado por los el estudio de arquitectura Sole Roman arquitectos (Barcelona), Nitidus (Barcelona) HMA (Bogotá) y Arquitectura e Interiores (Bogotá)


Here are some renderings *Torre Barcelona | 100 mts.*


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata * - 67 floors - 260 m




*Update July 5th*

Bogotá desde monserrate by Juan Carlos Pachón, on Flickr

(July 3rd)

BD Bacatá JUL 3 - 2015 by Juan Carlos Pachón, on Flickr


----------



## Android2000

*General Updates June-July 7th 2015
*

* Credits to Topwatch*

Parque la Colina Centro Comercial






































De: Contrualmanza


Dorado Business Center II






















----------------------------------

*Javeriana University Building
*

http://www.entrabe-arquitectura.com/proyectos#!__universidad-ciudad/albumphotos5=24



















*Credits to* *transmillen3mundista*


subefotos

------------------------------------

*Updates by Fenix_2007*

*Eva 110 *





















---------------------------------


Scientology Colombia 

Just finished.




















---------------------------------

Park 96 | 





















---------------------------------

FD 100 |




















---------------------------------

Naos | 





























---------------------------------


Terrazas de Santa Paula 




















---------------------------------

Alameda Centro Empresarial Santa Bárbara 





























---------------------------------

Office 120 




















---------------------------------

MPH 123 




















---------------------------------

*Kaiwa Centro Empresarial *













---------------------------------

*Access Centro Empresarial *



















---------------------------------

*Suisse Centre *




















---------------------------------

*Hospital Fundación Santa Fe - Expansion *



















*(Once more credits go to Fenix_2007 for his awesome work)*
​


----------



## Android2000

*General Updates by Fenix_2007 (All credits go to him)*

----------------------------


*26 Oficinas Corporativas | Offices |*



















*



---------------------------------------

Sigma | Offices | PRO |*























------------------------------------

*Studios 94 A | OFFICES |*






















-------------------------------------

*Meridiano 116 | Offices |*






















-------------------------------------

*Invention Center | Offices |*






















--------------------------------------

*Village Elite | Residential |* (ridiculous name):lol:



















--------------------------------------

*Urban Athenea | Residential |*





















------------------------------------

*Cosmopolitan 106 | Offices | Finished
*





















(once again all credits to Fenix_2007 for his awesome work)​

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*North Point | Offices | Retail |*

**Credits to Ingenious 07*
































*Tower V*


----------



## Android2000

*Atrio Towers | Offices | 59 & 44 floors*










**Credits to Aviacesar*


----------



## Android2000

*Museo Parque Central | Offices | 43 floors | 180 mts.










*









Credits to Alianzacol[/QUOTE]​


----------



## FelixMadero

Great Projects! 

City U is soooooooo Brasil!


----------



## Android2000

*New project by SOM.*

COLPATRIA RESIDENTIAL TOWER​

















http://www.som.com/news/skidmore_owings__merrill_announces_release_of_som_journal_9
http://thaya.es/index.php/viviendas-calle-84-bogota/​


----------



## Android2000

*General Updates by Fenix_2007*

*Centro Comercial Parque La Colina | Retail & Commercial *















































-----------------------------------------------------

*Centro Empresarial Colpatria | Commercial *







































-----------------------------------------------------

*Torre Baluarte | Commercial*





















-----------------------------------------------------

*Naos | Commerical*



















*All credits to Fenix_2007*
​


----------



## el palmesano

Android2000 said:


> *New project by SOM.*
> 
> COLPATRIA RESIDENTIAL TOWER​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.som.com/news/skidmore_owings__merrill_announces_release_of_som_journal_9
> http://thaya.es/index.php/viviendas-calle-84-bogota/​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Android2000

*2 updates by Fenix_2007*

*Avenida 127 Centro Empresarial | Offices*



















*Gradeco Business Plaza | Offices*



















*All credits to Fenix_2007*
​


----------



## Android2000

*New Projects found by Barto. Only the construction permits where known in some, but now the renderings are being revealed. More info to come. *



Barto920203 said:


> www.rem.com.co
> 
> *Central Office | Carrera 8 No.19-41
> (18 Pisos) *
> 
> Este proyecto es nuevo y se suma a los proyectos de renovación del centro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RSK One | Carrera 11 No. 93ª-20
> (18 Pisos) *
> 
> Otro proyecto desconocido, por la dirección creería que es en el parqueadero que señalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allure | Carrera 11 con calle 88*
> 
> Este render es muy diferente al que conocemos en Maps Engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hub 72 | Calle 72 con carrera 24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paragon | Calle 82 No. 11-15*
> 
> Este me desconcertó porque según la ubicación es en el mismo sitio de Andino 81.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11.85 Office | Carrera 11 con calle 85*
> 
> Este simplemente es otro render para este proyecto de 14 pisos.


----------



## el palmesano

wow, lot of great projects


----------



## Android2000

*Mileto | Residential | 18 floors*


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata | Mixed Use | 67 Floors | 260 mt.*
Apparently it has reached it's apex, but there may be an antenna added.
___________________________________

*image hosted on flickr*
*







*

*Picture by* : Dario Fuentes


​


----------



## Android2000

*General updates by Fenix_2007*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126140329&postcount=11604

*Usaquén Plaza | Commercial*




















------------------------------------------

*Totem | Commercial | PRO*





















------------------------------------------

*126 Spazzi | Commercial*





















-------------------------------------------

*Access Centro Empresarial | Commerical*





















--------------------------------------------

*Clínica del Bosque - Edificio Compensar | Health Services*





















----------------------------------------------------

*Brescia | Residential*






















---------------------------------------------------

*Suisse Centre | Commercial*



















*(All credits to Fenix_2007)*
​


----------



## el palmesano

every single project has its own design, it's great!


----------



## Android2000

*Floresta BC | Offices*

*Update by TopWatch*


----------



## Android2000

*General Updates by Fenix_2007*


*Gallery 95 | Offices*





















----------------------------


*Novo 92 | Residential*





















------------------------------------------


*Kubik Virrey II | Residentia*l






















------------------------------------------

*Country Office | Offices*






























---------------------------------------------

*Titanium Center | Offices*





















---------------------------------------------

*
85 Square | Offices
*





















-----------------------------------------------

*Midtown Corporate Center | Offices*



















*All credits to Fenix_2007*
​


----------



## Android2000

It looks like the ground is finally being cleared for one of the most anticipated projects in Bogota. *The cultural centre Proscenio by Norman Foster.* This is a large urban renewal project on 3 city blocks that was first announced 5 years ago but has had many problems holding it back from getting built.

This week there have been reports from the colombian forum showing pictures of demolition work in a part of the lot and a forumer posted an article from last month stating the project is going ahead. *Though skepticism remains about what is really going on, there is a chance that it could finally be taking off.* We'll see what happens in the coming months.

*PROSCENIO | CULTURAL CENTRE | RESIDENCES | CORPORATE | HOTEL | PRO*
*Architect: Norman Foster*

*RENDERS:*
http://www.misi.com.co/centro-cultural-proscenio/







*Picture by Fenix_2007 August 11, 2015*


subir imagenes gratis


*Article July 31, 2015 (In Spanish)*

http://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/avanza-proscenio-proyeto-de-renovacion-en-el-norte/16173136

*Proscenio el plan de renovación del norte avanza con paso firme*


subefotos

En 50 mil metros cuadrados se planea llevar a cabo el plan parcial de renovación urbana Proscenio. El proyecto que se aprobó desde el 2010 para ser realizado en Chapinero, y que se desarrollaría en tres manzanas ubicadas entre las calles 85 y 87, y entre las carreras 13 y 15, avanza y de forma positiva.

Cimento, compañía conformada por la constructora Amarilo y la compañía Spectrum, es quien adelanta ahora las negociaciones de los terrenos con la comunidad. Esto luego de que el grupo Neme no lograra concretar con todos los vecinos la compra de los predios para poder llevar a cabo el proyecto de renovación, aunque sí logró convertirse en propietario del 52 por ciento de la manzana 1 (entre las calles 87 y 85 y entre carreras 14 y 15).

A raíz de esto, y desde el 2013, Cimento le presentó a los vecinos una nueva propuesta sobre lo que se podría construir en el sector. Esta fue elaborada por una importante firma internacional de arquitectos, ‘Foster and Partners’, e incluyó oficinas, centros culturales, restaurantes, cafés, viviendas y hoteles, entre otros. Para ello se debía negociar con los dueños de los terrenos, trabajo que inició Cimento hace año y medio.

​


----------



## Android2000

*National Museum of Historical Memory - Winning Bid*




JleoCar said:


> *Este es el diseño ganador del Museo Nacional de Memoria Histórica*​
> Ya se dio a conocer el diseño ganador del concurso arquitectónico para la construcción del museo. El jueves se revelarán los nombres de los ganadores.
> 
> elEspectador
> 
> http://www.elespectador.com/noticia...o-nacional-de-memoria-histori-articulo-578518
> 
> El jurado también resaltó que el edificio ganador dialoga muy bien con el entorno urbano de aquel lugar transitado en donde será construido el museo. Por él pasa la avenida 30, la calle 26, la calle 34 que después se convierte en Las Américas, y está detrás del SuperCade, próximo al Concejo Distrital y a la Plaza de la Democracia.
> 
> Hasta el 21 de agosto el público puede visitar una exposición en el Archivo Distrital que se compone de las planchas de los 72 anteproyectos que participaron en el Concurso. En esta exposición también se exhibirá el acta del informe inicial del jurado, emitido por la Sociedad Colombiana de Arquitectos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver veredicto del concurso: http://www.centrodememoriahistorica...nforme-inicial-jurado-museonal-de-memoria.pdf


----------



## FelixMadero

Im in love with all of them!!!


----------



## Android2000

*New Projects:​*http://entornoaid.com/es/projects

Bancolombia









































B75 Bellavista

















Torre la Toscana


----------



## Android2000

*Updates by Fenix 2007*

*Hotel Bioxury *










*Allure | Offices*



















*Santalaia | Residential*






























*Andino 81 | Offices*




























*All credits to Fenix_2007*​


----------



## Android2000

*7th Avenue Pedestrianization - Urban Renewal - Almost Completed*​


FERJUANS said:


> Carrera Séptima Peatonal (ACTUAL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fotos Diario ADN._​


----------



## el palmesano

Santalaia seems awsome!!!


----------



## Android2000

Yeah I really liked it too. The green wall is very well done. :yes:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*BD Bacata* - Colombia's tallest at the moment. It seems that the height is less then previously thought. It may be around 240m and not 260m, but that's to be confirmed once it is completely finished.


----------



## Android2000

The building under construction in this picture is *Museo Parque Central (180m - 43f)

*


Bogotá - Torre Colpatria by Santiago Robayo, on Flickr


----------



## Android2000

*América Centro Mundial de Negocios | Offices | 161m | 32f & 22f*




























*Picture by Carlos Pinedo*​


----------



## FelixMadero

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## Android2000

Yeah, it's one of my favourite projects in the city too.


----------



## Android2000

Android2000 said:


>



*New Renders for this project. *

*Although the site had been cleared last year, not much else was done. But now it looks like work on these towers will begin soon.*
*
News article from today (in spanish):*

*ERU - Empresa de Renovación Urbana de Bogotá*
Martes, 18 de agosto de 2015 a las 10:09

Así será la Estación Central de La ERU

Más de 150 mil usuarios se beneficiarán con la construcción que incluye un proyecto urbanístico, viviendas y locales comerciales.

La nota completa de Caracol Noticias aquí AsÃ* serÃ¡ la EstaciÃ³n Central de Transmilenio | Noticias Caracol


*NUEVAS IMÁGENES DE ESTACIÓN CENTRAL:*













Junto a las torres Atrio


Vista exterior a nivel de Calle


Vista interior zona comercial

Fuente: Pagina de facebook del ERU: https://www.facebook.com/ERUBogota


----------



## thatoo

The second tower in BD BACATA is growing










other project near to BD BACATA - TORRE BARCELONA










7 RACING INTERVENTION IN DOWNTOWN BOGOTÁ D.C.

Sector de las aguas y Carrera 7ma. (traditional center of city)









Elbis Estid Bonilla Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/elbisnet/20561493330/sizes/l









Elbis Estid Bonilla Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/elbisnet/20740131252/sizes/l


Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr


Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, en Flickr

BONUS - SKYLINE OF BOGOTÁ D.C.


Bogotá by alex guerrero h, on Flickr​
:cheers:


----------



## Android2000

New airport control tower U/C



TopWatch said:


> ^ Yo tambien!
> 
> 
> *Nueva Torre de Control*
> 20.08.15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!​





Juan_BOG said:


> Llegando por la pista 13R.
> 
> 
> 
> Saliendo por la pista 13R, un A320, B737, AT42 y B1900


----------



## Android2000

*Update by Fenix_2007*

*Javeriana University - Expansion*



















Fotos de mi autoría .[/SIZE][/FONT]

(Credits to Fenix_2007)​


----------



## Android2000

*Residential projects: General updates of by Fenix_2007*

*Zona 41 *





















-------------------------------------------------



*Saint Pierre *






















------------------------------------------------



*Dhaara *





















------------------------------------------------


*Torre La Salle Verde *























-------------------------------------------------


*Haiku 65 *

Terminado.





















------------------------------------------------


*Tempo 77 *

Finished












-----------------------------------------------


*Vitrvm *























------------------------------------------


*Akasha 106 *






















*(credits to Fenix_2007)*​


----------



## thatoo

New project in Chapinero´s neigborhood.






I hope the desing change.


----------



## Android2000

Museo Parque Central almost reaching its apex.










By Paul Welss


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata (Towers I & II), City U and some unknown project in the foreground.*

Vue de Bogota by Léo Tisseau, on Flickr


----------



## Android2000

*Plaza Central | Retail | Offices​*










Fenix_2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> El logo es el de la marca Multiplaza, siempre es el mismo para todos los proyectos de la marca entonces ahí sí nada que hacer.
> 
> En cuanto al diseño yo le anoto que tiene varios locales tipo terraza a nivel de calle para cafés y restaurantes, algo poco frecuente en los centros comerciales de la ciudad. Que recuerde, solo Gran Estación tiene algo por el estilo.
> 
> Hacer diseños demasiado elaborados "no paga" para los constructores o los promotores. Lo que más les interesa es que sea funcional y este lo es. Además hay pocos centros comerciales con diseños muy atractivos precisamente porque interesa más a sus constructores el interior que el exterior. Hay muchos que son normalitos por fuera pero muy interesantes por dentro como es el caso de Titán Plaza o El Tesoro en Medellín. Y las pruebas también están en otros centros en construcción o proyectados como Parque Colina, Plaza Central, Fontanar, Ventura Terreros y otros. Todos, a mi parecer, son poco interesantes en su exterior pero su interior tiene mucha más creatividad.
> 
> ** * **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ospinas.com.co/proyectos-en-venta/comercio/plaza-central-centro-comercial//
> 
> Estos son los avances del proyecto en la página de Ospinas para el mes de agosto.
> Según el sitio web, la ceremonia de cierre de tejado se realizará el próximo 17 de septiembre.
> 
> Las anclas confirmadas para el centro comercial son Falabella, Cine Colombia y Jumbo. Semi confirmado el arribo de Forever 21. Tiene su apertura prevista para agosto de 2016.


----------



## Android2000

*Universidad Central Downtown Campus | U/C*

















​


----------



## Android2000

*Fundación Santa Fe (Hospital) | U/C*



















*Credits to Fenix_2007*
​


----------



## Android2000

*Plaza Claro | Offices | U/C*

Probable final rendering.




























Pictures: http://geofundaciones.com/​


----------



## Android2000

*Bicentennial Park | U/C*

Over 3 years of delays to complete this rather simple extension of one of Bogota's main parks over an avenue. 
Work resumed a few months ago and it could be completed before the end of the year.






Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126731097&postcount=11601​


----------



## Android2000

*New Project | Centum | Offices | 20f*

Source : http://areacuadrada.com/gestions/detail/centum





































Picture by Fenix 2007​


----------



## Android2000

*
Updates by Fenix_2007

Futura | Offices | PRO*
*New sales kiosk built*


















**Picture by Fenix 2007*

*Sigma | Offices | PRO*

*Demolishment has begun to clear the site*



















​


----------



## Android2000

*New renderings for Atrio.
*





vimeo.com/138248482

138248482



vimeo.com/138224882

138224882


----------



## Android2000

*CALLE 53 | OFFICES | PRO*




























http://cuatroarquitectos.com/proyectos/#calle-53​


----------



## Android2000

http://cuatroarquitectos.com/proyectos/#1185-office

11.85 office | OFFICES | PRO


----------



## Android2000

*Torre Unicentro | 25 floors | PRO 
*









*Pics by Fenix 2007*


----------



## thatoo

BD BACATA AND CITY U


----------



## Phobos

Android2000 said:


> *Fundación Santa Fe (Hospital) | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits to Fenix_2007*
> ​


I'm curious about this building.Do you have more info or a link of a thread in Colombia Forum?


----------



## Android2000

I'll look around and let you know! 

-----------------------------------------------------

*Grand Hyatt Hotel | U/C*






















**PICTURES BY PIPESAR28*





​http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/pipesar28/media/DSC_0053_zpspciw3acb.jpg.html


----------



## Android2000

Phobos said:


> I'm curious about this building.Do you have more info or a link of a thread in Colombia Forum?


Here is the link for the project. The info is not very detailed but more could be coming out later. Also, you'll have to use google translate (it's in spanish)

http://fsfb.org.co/expansionhospital/el-proyecto


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*BD Bacata*



Kristen-123 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Fotos Por*: AVM608 ​


----------



## Android2000

More updates of BD BACATA - Second Tower slightly surpassed its middle.



kr1st14n said:


> BD BACATÁ



















Foto: Jarvy94


----------



## Android2000

another angle..



Kristen-123 said:


> *Foto Por:* Daniel Garzón​


----------



## Android2000

*Torre Enconcreto | PRO |*








http://www.sdp.gov.co/PortalSDP/Noticias2015/La_verdad_del_Decreto_562_de_Renovacion_Urbana


----------



## Y.archbog

*Proyecto: Torre de oficinas y bajo comercial en Bogotá, Colombia*



















http://www.tash.es/proyecto/torre-de-oficinas-y-bajo-comercial-en-bogota-colombia/


----------



## Android2000

*Conecta | U/C*




















*Pictures by Jota 05*





​


----------



## Android2000

*Agora Convention Centre | U/C*




Pictures by Topwatch


----------



## Android2000

*More updates for Conecta by Pipesar28
*


----------



## Android2000

*BD Bacata + City u*


subir imagenes

https://www.flickr.com/photos/melag...GcN-zuw4Ux-ztDUSP-zc8WDV-ywCa7d-ywCa8L-ztDUUT​


----------



## Android2000

*Transition Building | PRO*










*Centro Empresarial Bogota | PRO
*








​


----------



## Android2001

*Picture from El Tiempo.
*


jurog said:


> Foto del diario El Tiempo


----------



## Android2001

*Tower V - North Point
*


Harryx5 said:


> Mas fotos de North Point V


----------



## Android2001

*Museo Parque Central
*


cegb95 said:


> Aprovechando los cielos azules de esta temporada.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Feleru*

.

__________________________


80 ONCE BUSINESS LIVING
Calle 80 con carrera 11 | costado sur oriental

Foto_avances de TopWatch SSC




























Sestral





















Proyecto originalmente anunciado por Yeisson SSC

​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Rafael de La-Hoz diseña hospital oncológico en Bogotá*

En Colombia, la Fundación Luis Carlos Sarmiento Angulo y la Fundación Grupo Aval seleccionaron el pasado mes de marzo al estudio del arquitecto español Rafael de La-Hoz entre un grupo de firmas internacionales especializadas en arquitectura hospitalaria para diseñar un nuevo hospital oncológico en Bogotá, el que se convertirá en el más moderno de su especialización en el país sudamericano.

*Ubicado en el sector de la calle 170 en el norte de Bogotá,* el complejo hospitalario de 300 camas incluirá un hotel y un importante centro de investigación. Además, desarrollará un modelo de atención centrado en el paciente y su familia.




























Según explica la oficina, "conceptualmente, la forma del complejo estará orientado hacia los Cerros Orientales y se presenta como un gran espacio abierto, a modo de una mano tendida que acogerá al paciente, y el programa funcional se centrará en tres elementos básicos: la eficacia, la luz y el silencio. Los espacios interiores estarán dominados por un ambiente en el que la luz natural y el silencio resulten tan terapéuticos como la ciencia".

Con un total de 100.000 m2, la obra estará a cargo de la empresa Construcciones Planificadas. Asimismo, las fundaciones promotoras del hospital llevarán a cabo el proyecto bajo la figura de ‘sin ánimo de lucro’.

Rafael de La-Hoz ya ha viajado a Colombia para avanzar en la gestión del proyecto, cuya* construcción comenzaría a fines de 2016.*

http://www.archdaily.co/co/781195/rafael-de-la-hoz-disena-nuevo-hospital-oncologico-en-bogota


----------



## Android2001

*Elemento*













TopWatch said:


> Asi es Pipe!
> Muchas Gracias por las imágenes, se nota que te tomaste el trabajo en las de Elemento.
> 
> 
> Esta es otra del mismo proyecto _in situ_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De: Miilo Plata​
> Saludos!​


----------



## Feleru*

.

__________________________________


CENTRO DE EVENTOS U. SERGIO ARBOLEDA
.













hemp said:


> Centro de eventos de la U. Sergio Arboleda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Sin título by COMOSEA, en Flickr[/IMG]



______________________________


90-19 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL
Foto 20 de Enero


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata.* *240m | 186m*



evernikao said:


> Bacatá Parte II ( fotos tomadas ayer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listo.... cuando vuelva a la ciudad espero traer fotos de las torres atrio!!! y del bacatá listo e inagurado ( y traer fotos desde dentro de las habitaciones de su hotel!!)


----------



## Y.archbog

http://estrategiascomerciales.co/tribeca-proyecto-de-apartamentos-chapinero-alto/


----------



## Android2001

*AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS | U/C*

*New Renderings.*

https://www.facebook.com/chromastudiopro/


----------



## Y.archbog

*Urban Atenea
San Patricio - Bogotá
Calle 114A 15 - 63*



















http://www.begarandina.com/exteriores

http://www.fincaraiz.com.co/urban-atenea/bogota/proyecto-nuevo-det-1932172.aspx


----------



## Y.archbog

http://estrategiascomerciales.co/salitre-24-edificio-de-vivienda-y-comercio-salitre/


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments.
*


Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> Avances proporcionados por *Luigi *CCS
> 
> _____________
> 
> PM 00P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________
> HOTEL BIOXURY
> SEGUNDA ETAPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________
> 
> AREA 97
> Este ya lo habian terminado hace algunos
> meses pero igual la coloco pues tomó la foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> PARQUE BICENTENRARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________
> 
> RAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hace parte de RAPS, pero esa es la amplitud que queda del anden de Bacatá ya quitaron las vallas de ese lado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> PARQUE SANTANDER
> REMODELACIÓN.
> La verdad que si sigo aun un poco decepcionado con este, nos e dond eestan los jardines que prometieron, falta mas urbanismo etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​





TopWatch said:


> _____________
> 
> FLORESTA BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Saludos!​





Barto920203 said:


> *Hotel Grand Hyatt | Cll. 24A con Kr. 59
> (En Construcción - 14 pisos)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






yeisson said:


> nuevos proyectos
> 
> *MPH METRO
> Las Ferias - Bogotá
> Carrera 68G 77 - 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://morphosis.co/mph-metro/
> 
> http://www.fincaraiz.com.co/mph-metro/bogota/proyecto-nuevo-det-1963602.aspx#
> 
> 
> *LIGA CONTRA CÁNCER
> 
> Edificio, Consultorio, Auditorio. Centro dotacional de salud para tratamiento y prevención del cáncer.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://morphosis.co/liga-contra-cancer/


----------



## Android2001

*Elemento.*



Don Pacho said:


> .​


----------



## Android2001

*Arena Bogota
*












hernan_quillero said:


> Cada vez mas movimiento en Arena Bogotá.


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata*












I(L)Bogota said:


> :drool:
> 
> by Robert, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Y.archbog

*
Commune 54
Chapinero Alto - Bogotá
Carrera 3A 54A -72*




























http://www.fincaraiz.com.co/commune-54/bogota/proyecto-nuevo-det-1967919.aspx#

http://www.commune54.com/


----------



## Android2001

*New Projects*



condor rojo said:


> *5 proyectos residenciales que le apuestan a la densificación.
> *
> 
> 
> *Oikos infinitum’* (oriente)
> 
> 
> Ubicación: Av. Caracas No. 58-58
> 
> El grupo empresarial Oikos pretende hacer una renovación en Chapinero con la construcción de dos torres de 29 y 24 pisos con apartamentos, comercio, parqueaderos, entre otros.
> 
> El primer piso tendrá 53 locales comerciales; el segundo contará con plazoletas de comidas; el tercero y cuarto parqueaderos; y a partir del quinto nivel se dará inicio a las unidades habitacionales.
> 
> ‘Oikos infinitum’, como se llama el proyecto, tendrá accesos importantes como la Av. Caracas y las carreras séptima y primera.
> 
> Este es el único de los cinco proyectos en este artículo que se aprobó bajó el decreto 562 de la pasada Administración Distrital.





Fenix_2007 said:


> *Nuevos proyecto en Maps Engine*
> 
> *Markís Chicó*
> (Cr.18 con Cl.98 - En proyecto)
> 
> Se demolerían 4 edificios de cuatro pisos cada uno para construir está torre de apartamentos. Me parece una pena que no tenga ni un local comercial pero la ubicación es inmejorable, con todo cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://akornarquitectos.com/portfolio/modern-house-18/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*Torres Atrio*

2 towers one of which is Bogota's first 300 mts. plus tower 





*Pictures by Cafetero*








[/url]
imagenes gratis


imag​


----------



## Karltj

Congratulations, Torres Atrio look amazing! one of my favorite supertall projects going on anywhere!


----------



## Android2001

More rumors about the Trump Tower 72 story Megatall in Bogota.


*In Colombia, Trump embraces groups he 
pummels on stump*

March 11 2016

*Trump International Hotel & Tower Bogotá, is being built with Chinese government financing.

Architectually ambitious, 72-story building will change city’s skyline.*


On the stump, Donald Trump has turned Latinos and the Chinese into his political punching bags, accusing the former of being drug-toting rapists and the latter of trying to destroy the U.S. economy.

And yet, in the tony northern end of this capital, the three groups — represented by Colombian developers, Chinese financing and Trump’s brand — are planning to engage in a corporate embrace.

If all goes well, glimmering twin skyscrapers will rise above Bogotá’s skyline to become Trump International Hotel & Tower — the Trump organization’s third building in South America.

In the months since Trump went from reality star to presidential frontrunner, much has been said about his unique form of disconnect: preaching isolationism and nationalism on the campaign trail even as he leads a diversified business empire that relies on immigrant workers and international financing.

His harangues against foreigners have made diplomats squirm and raised the ire of Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto, who this week likened him to Adolf Hitler.

But his business partners here say it’s easy to separate Trump the profit-maker from Trump the politician.

Nicolás Jimenez, the founder of Fortun, one of the co-developers of the $350 million project, said he’s gotten pushback from his Colombian associates since Trump ramped up his anti-immigration rhetoric, but he said the critics are wrong.


When Trump talks about deporting 11 million people and building a wall along the border with Mexico he’s simply saying he “supports legal Latino immigration,” Jimenez said.

“He likes Latin America. If he didn’t, he wouldn’t be trying to build a project here in Colombia,” he said.

Attempts to reach Trump representatives through the hotel business and his public relations firm failed, but Jimenez said the Trump organization will simply be licensing its name and operating the project — not putting money into the construction. In that sense, Trump the candidate would likely argue that the development isn’t stealing U.S. jobs or money (as he’s accused Ford of doing).

Instead, the financing will be coming from Yun Capital, a longtime Trump associate that is headquartered in New York but primarily manages Asian money, including funds from the government of China.


*In a telephone interview from Beijing, the group’s managing director, Jung Yun, said her group has been working with Trump for almost a decade and has been trying to land the Bogotá deal for almost three years. The developers are simply waiting for a good lot to open up for groundbreaking to begin.*

Asked how the Republican primary and Trump’s surge is changing the nature of the deal, she said “It has made it more complicated for sure.”

“It’s not the same project it was three years ago,” she explained. “Now there’s a political side.”

Even so, what most interests her associates is the return on investment; and in that sense, Trump and Colombia are good bets, she said.

“As far as working with the Trump organization, they are professional organization,” she said. “For us, as long as they are able to deliver — that they are not negatively impacting the project — those things will obviously play into our investment criteria.”
*
If the towers are built, they will dramatically change Bogotá’s skyline. Designed by EQV Consortium, artist renderings show the twin towers leaning into each other near the top, in a 72-story architectural embrace. The plan calls for 800,000 square feet of office space, 300,000 square feet of retail space and 1.2 million square feet of luxury hotel and residential space.*

Once completed, the property will join Trump Tower, Rio, in Brazil,Trump Tower, Punta del Este, Uruguay (both under construction) and the Trump Ocean Club in Panama City as the organization’s Latin American residential properties.

Jimenez said that if Trump were to become president it could be a game changer for the tower.

“It would be even better if we had a brand that had the backing of a globally recognized president,” he said. “That would be important for us, for the brand and the project. The nation’s eyes would be focused on this building.”

Asked how an eventual “President Trump” might become a business consideration, Yun said it was too soon to speculate.

His candidacy “may not impact our project at all in that sense,” she said. “Whether ultimately it’s a negative impact or a positive impact, my experience in life and business is that it works out the way it should.”

On the streets of Bogotá, citizens also seem to make a distinction between Trump’s business acumen and his politics.

“I used to like his work with Miss Universe,” said Hugo Aguilera, a 42-year-old clothing importer. “But now he seems like someone who’s only interested in the United States and not the rest of the world. He’s turned into a little Hitler.”

Asked if Trump’s political reputation might keep Colombians from patronizing an eventual hotel, he laughed.

“No matter what people say about him,” he said, “everything that man touches turns to gold.”

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nat...s/colombia/article65588002.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Feleru*

Pues el propio articulo trae esta imágen.












Android2001 said:


> Nueva info sobre trump tower (en negro) para los que entiendan.
> 
> 
> *In Colombia, Trump embraces groups he
> pummels on stump*
> 
> March 11 2016
> 
> *Trump International Hotel & Tower Bogotá, is being built with Chinese government financing.
> 
> Architectually ambitious, 72-story building will change city’s skyline.*
> 
> 
> On the stump, Donald Trump has turned Latinos and the Chinese into his political punching bags, accusing the former of being drug-toting rapists and the latter of trying to destroy the U.S. economy.
> 
> And yet, in the tony northern end of this capital, the three groups — represented by Colombian developers, Chinese financing and Trump’s brand — are planning to engage in a corporate embrace.
> 
> If all goes well, glimmering twin skyscrapers will rise above Bogotá’s skyline to become Trump International Hotel & Tower — the Trump organization’s third building in South America.
> 
> In the months since Trump went from reality star to presidential frontrunner, much has been said about his unique form of disconnect: preaching isolationism and nationalism on the campaign trail even as he leads a diversified business empire that relies on immigrant workers and international financing.
> 
> His harangues against foreigners have made diplomats squirm and raised the ire of Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto, who this week likened him to Adolf Hitler.
> 
> But his business partners here say it’s easy to separate Trump the profit-maker from Trump the politician.
> 
> Nicolás Jimenez, the founder of Fortun, one of the co-developers of the $350 million project, said he’s gotten pushback from his Colombian associates since Trump ramped up his anti-immigration rhetoric, but he said the critics are wrong.
> 
> 
> When Trump talks about deporting 11 million people and building a wall along the border with Mexico he’s simply saying he “supports legal Latino immigration,” Jimenez said.
> 
> “He likes Latin America. If he didn’t, he wouldn’t be trying to build a project here in Colombia,” he said.
> 
> Attempts to reach Trump representatives through the hotel business and his public relations firm failed, but Jimenez said the Trump organization will simply be licensing its name and operating the project — not putting money into the construction. In that sense, Trump the candidate would likely argue that the development isn’t stealing U.S. jobs or money (as he’s accused Ford of doing).
> 
> Instead, the financing will be coming from Yun Capital, a longtime Trump associate that is headquartered in New York but primarily manages Asian money, including funds from the government of China.
> 
> 
> *In a telephone interview from Beijing, the group’s managing director, Jung Yun, said her group has been working with Trump for almost a decade and has been trying to land the Bogotá deal for almost three years. The developers are simply waiting for a good lot to open up for groundbreaking to begin.*
> 
> Asked how the Republican primary and Trump’s surge is changing the nature of the deal, she said “It has made it more complicated for sure.”
> 
> “It’s not the same project it was three years ago,” she explained. “Now there’s a political side.”
> 
> Even so, what most interests her associates is the return on investment; and in that sense, Trump and Colombia are good bets, she said.
> 
> “As far as working with the Trump organization, they are professional organization,” she said. “For us, as long as they are able to deliver — that they are not negatively impacting the project — those things will obviously play into our investment criteria.”
> *
> If the towers are built, they will dramatically change Bogotá’s skyline. Designed by EQV Consortium, artist renderings show the twin towers leaning into each other near the top, in a 72-story architectural embrace. The plan calls for 800,000 square feet of office space, 300,000 square feet of retail space and 1.2 million square feet of luxury hotel and residential space.*
> 
> Once completed, the property will join Trump Tower, Rio, in Brazil,Trump Tower, Punta del Este, Uruguay (both under construction) and the Trump Ocean Club in Panama City as the organization’s Latin American residential properties.
> 
> Jimenez said that if Trump were to become president it could be a game changer for the tower.
> 
> “It would be even better if we had a brand that had the backing of a globally recognized president,” he said. “That would be important for us, for the brand and the project. The nation’s eyes would be focused on this building.”
> 
> Asked how an eventual “President Trump” might become a business consideration, Yun said it was too soon to speculate.
> 
> His candidacy “may not impact our project at all in that sense,” she said. “Whether ultimately it’s a negative impact or a positive impact, my experience in life and business is that it works out the way it should.”
> 
> On the streets of Bogotá, citizens also seem to make a distinction between Trump’s business acumen and his politics.
> 
> “I used to like his work with Miss Universe,” said Hugo Aguilera, a 42-year-old clothing importer. “But now he seems like someone who’s only interested in the United States and not the rest of the world. He’s turned into a little Hitler.”
> 
> Asked if Trump’s political reputation might keep Colombians from patronizing an eventual hotel, he laughed.
> 
> “No matter what people say about him,” he said, “everything that man touches turns to gold.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nat...s/colombia/article65588002.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> 
> Serian 2 torres que se inclinan una a la otra, ambas de 72 pisos, diseñadas por EQV consortium. A lo mejor el diseño ya es público pero no he buscado.


----------



## Android2001

*General updates by Luigiedu March 21st.*





luigiedu said:


> ..Unas mias de algunos nuevos edificios "emblematicos" de la Ave 26...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..nuevo Edificio de Avianca sobre la Ave Eldorado..justo frete del Portal del Dorado..creo que es para entrenar personal....muy cerca de alli , a la izquierda de la foto, el Hotel City express en construcion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..uno de mos conjuntos preferidos de la Ave el DORADO...Parelo 26 y Elemento..quedaran de lujo...amo esta avenida...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..el nuevo centro Empresarial del Salitre con su hotel grand HYATT en construccion..
> 
> ..y estas dos del sector del Parque de la 93...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..y esta calle muy cerca del parque de la 93 con el hotel ATTON PARQUE 93 en el fondo..todas las calles del sector noté las re-asfaltaron..todo se veia limpio..y nuevo andenes de los edificios dan un pco de armonia a un sector bastante des-uniforme en ese aspecto...menos mal todo comienza a cambiar..saludos


----------



## Android2001

*North Point V - Harryx5*



Harryx5 said:


> Avances de Hoy de North Point en el extremo norte de Usaquén


----------



## Android2001

Update to renderings of this project.



JleoCar said:


> *Centro Nacional de Memoria Histórica *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estudio Entresito + MGP arquitectos Poliedro Estudio​


----------



## Android2001

Almost finished.


cegb95 said:


> Las últimas fotos que tomé del BD Bacatá, aprovechando los días soleados.
> 
> 
> by camiloeleazar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> by camiloeleazar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> by camiloeleazar, en Flickr
> 
> Me gusta mucho esa ventanería
> 
> 
> by camiloeleazar, en Flickr
> 
> 
> by camiloeleazar, en Flickr
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*More projects.*




Fenix_2007 said:


> *Futura 106*
> (En ventas - Av.Cr.9 con Cl.106)
> 
> Nuevo render. No me gusta mucho que digamos... Creo que le subieron un piso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Artek 98*
> (En ventas - Cl.98 con Cr.19A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cassa G*
> (En ventas - Cl.69B con Cr.4)
> 
> Dos torres de 11 pisos. Tendrán que demoler un edificio de 4 pisos y una casa de dos para dar pasa a este conjunto.


----------



## Android2001

*Another mall.*



ingenious_07 said:


> *CENTRO COMERCIAL MULTIPLAZA LA FELICIDAD*
> 
> Van a un muy buen ritmo. Fotos: Joe Valachi Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Android2001

*
BD Bacata*

Been loving this silver city. #theworldwalk #travel #colombia #bogota by tom turcich, on Flickr



felvb said:


> Créditos a su autor


*Downtown with the new tallest:*

Centro de Bogotá by John Hamón, on Flickr

*Museo Parque Central | 180 mts*


Bogota near the National Museum by Reg Natarajan, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*Sede Uniandinos*

Project

Location: Cl.92 con Cr.16)


----------



## Android2001

*Icon Cabrera | PRO*

Residential

15 floors 


gif hosting









picture by luigidu


----------



## Android2001

*Reserva de Mazuren | U/C*

Residential

20 f



















picture by Fenix 2007


----------



## Android2001

AREA 97 | Finished

Residential


















Picture by Feleru


----------



## Android2001

temporary image hosting

https://flic.kr/p/EEMm12


----------



## Android2001

*New Project*

*TORRE PASEO REAL *

*Height*: 254,5 mts

*Number of floors:* 62

*Type:* Mixed Use, Office, Residential, Retail

*Size:* 1.5 million sf

*Architect:* EQV Consortium 

*Webpage:* http://www.eqv-consortium.com/#!torre-paseo-real/cy6k


----------



## Android2001

*General Updates*



Fenix_2007 said:


> *Teleskop*
> (Séptima con Cl.34)
> 
> Excavando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigma 95*
> (Cr.19 con Cl.95)
> 
> Tumbaron el edificio pero dudo que estén trabajando con las obras del intercambiador al mismo tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clínica del Bosque - Edificio Compensar*
> (Novena con Cl.131A)
> 
> Seguro se demorará en crecer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metropolitano*
> (Séptima con Cl.81)
> 
> Todavía en ventas al parecer.


----------



## Android2001

*Midtown Corporate Centre - U/C*

*Use:* Commercial


imagen jpg



pipesar28 said:


> Porta 100 ya llegó a su punto mas alto creo yo, quedó un piso por encima del edificio negro de al lado... Lo veo todos los dias pero no le puedo tomar foto por que paso en el bus...
> 
> Midtown Corporate Center
> 
> 
> El primer piso con locales comerciales... Muy bonito quedó
> 
> 
> Y para Luigi!
> 
> 
> Como comentario: La foto que publicó Android del Flickr de Johan Rodriguez es mia. Ya entiendo por que era que decian que tocaba ponerle marca de agua a las fotos...



*Simon Bolivar Hospital | PRO*

*Use:* Institutional

*Website: *http://www.arup.com/projects/simon_b...hospital/facts






gifs upload


----------



## Android2001

*Ágora Convention Centre | U/C*

*Website:* http://agora-bogota.com/


screencast






*Plaza Central | U/C*

*Use:* Commercial








TopWatch said:


> ^
> 
> Es cierto, Plaza Central es una mole Completa, espero y aspiro que le de dinamismo al otro CC (Creo que es el Outlet Factory) ya que ese anda muy apagado y mejore la oferta de marcas y productos (No solo de ropa se vive). Confirmó Igualmente que va a tener un Falabella, no se si como ancla, pero me imagino que no será una tienda pequeña.
> 
> 
> Plaza Central
> Avance de Obra Enero 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!​





Fenix_2007 said:


> *Avances de Febrero*
> 
> 
> 
> *Usaquén Plaza*
> (Séptima con Cl.120)


----------



## Android2001

*Torres Atrio | 56 F 44 F | U/C *


*Use:* Commercial





















*Picture by Chibcha2K*
*April 4 2016*


imgupload


----------



## Android2001

*New Project*

*AVIOMAR AV EL DORADO*



















http://www.inmuebles24.co/propiedades/lote-fontibon-40051588.html


----------



## Android2001

*Engineering Faculty - Javeriana University | U/C*

*Use:* Institutional



Feleru* said:


> Ese es el tercer puesto , no el ganador.
> Ni conocia ese proyecto multiusos de la javeriana y tan retirado de la principal.
> 
> ____________
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe cuando comienzan la sobras del nuevo edificio de laboratorios de la facultad de Ingenieria?





I(L)Bogota said:


> Como Javeriano ayuda a Javeriano, pues aquí traigo avances desde la cámara de mi celular, perdonaran la calidad.


----------



## Android2001

Bogotá by davidjuliáncortés, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*TRIANGULO DE FENICIA | PRO*

Another Urban renewal project is about to break ground. The first of five stages has been approved for this mixed use neighborhood project, beginning with a few residential towers.
*
More info below translated with google translate (so be warned of bad grammar ahead).*




yeisson said:


> *
> Approved construction of 900 houses in the project Fenicia*
> 
> This is the first of five stages of a renovation project near the Uniandes .
> 
> This is the 0.64 hectares of Las Aguas street located between 22 and 22 C and between races 1 and 2 sector.
> 
> The decree, which declares the project as priority development , called Phoenicia and around the towers of the same name and the Santodomingo university building .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fifteen properties within the area being negotiated with the District through the Univesidad of the Andes, to build the housing project where he was later relocated to the community sector want to stay in the area.
> 
> Thus, when other areas are approved and there will be a building which moved to the former owners of the premises.
> 
> To the owners of the properties they are given within 6 months "to define the basis of the performance", ie, to make the negotiation with the District to lease the land. Otherwise, it proceeds to expropriation by administrative means.
> 
> In parallel a management entity that will ensure project owners and stakeholders in management, integration inmobibliaria be processed and then proceed to get licenses for development and construction will be created.
> 
> Since 2013, the District has made a lso social work with local residents to engage in business setout and enhance local merchants, through training that the University of Los Andes has given them.
> 
> In the partial plan, comprising five stages in total (8.8 hectares), it is expected to build 900 homes, 108 of them will be of priority interest.
> 
> There will be mixed use, so that the construction of hotels, offices, cultural facilities and public space intervention is also contemplated. In total, it is expected that the project will benefit more than 3,000 people.
> 
> Currently, in the area there are 460 homes and 1,628 residents. See the decree here.
> 
> DRAFTING BOGOTA
> 
> http://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/aprueban-construccion-de-900-viviendas-del-proyecto-fenicia/16572639


*Here are some preliminary renderings from last year when this project was announced.*


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments.
*


Fenix_2007 said:


> Abre en agosto próximo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avances de Abril*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En la parte que da sobre la Cr.6A ya tiene los tres pisos que son. En la parte que da a la Séptima les faltan 3 pisos más para oficinas.
> 
> La apertura del centro comercial está programada para noviembre próximo.


----------



## Android2001

*Campus Universidad Central | U/C*

*Use: *Institutional



JleoCar said:


> Campus Universidad Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> la Universidad ha contemplado 6 etapas de renovación arquitectónica para la Sede Centro, las cuales comenzaron a ejecutarse en 2011 y finalizarían en 2026,
> 
> las etapas I (en ejecución) y II comprenden intervenir la llamada “manzana académica” con la construcción de un nuevo edificio que reemplazará a todos los que están ubicados actualmente en el costado oriental de la carrera 5, También implica la intervención en los inmuebles de interés cultural con los que cuenta la institución. Posteriormente, a mediano y largo plazos, se intervendrán las manzanas tecnológica y cultural (etapas III y IV); luego se construirá una “manzana deportiva” (etapa V); y finalmente se intervendrán los inmuebles ubicados en el costado occidental de la carrera 5 para favorecer el desarrollo de las actividades culturales en el campus (etapa VII).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edificio Etapa I*​
> La etapa inicial del Proyecto Campus comprende la construcción de un moderno edificio que reemplazará las edificaciones localizadas sobre la carrera 5.a
> 
> las siguientes son las áreas que conformarán la nueva edificación:
> 
> 2 torres de 12 pisos y un espacio denominado "campus vertical", que constituyen un nuevo concepto arquitectónico.
> 26.500 m2 de área construida.
> 73 aulas con capacidad para 25, 30 o 35 estudiantes.
> 13 centros de cómputo.
> 10 ascensores.
> 2 auditorios con capacidad para 200 y 120 personas, y un pequeño centro de convenciones.
> Aulas de estudio.
> Anfiteatro.
> Plazoletas.
> 6 locales comerciales, entre ellos la Tienda Unicentralista.
> Sistema de ventilación mecánica e iluminación LED para el ahorro en el consumo de energía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avance de obra*
> 
> Demolición, estructura de la esquina de la carrera 5 con calle 21 (mayo de 2015)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolición, torre III (mayo de 2015)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparación del terreno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etapa I


----------



## Android2001

*Reserva Mazuren | U/C*



Fenix_2007 said:


> http://www.prodesa.com/proyectos-de-vivienda-nueva/bogota/mazuren/como-va-la-obra/abril-2016/
> 
> En segundo plano se ven las obras de los 4 conjuntos Alejandría.


----------



## Android2001

*Tropicario - Botanical Gardens | U/C*



JleoCar said:


> (ojalá Peñalosa no se entere)
> 
> Empezaron las pruebas para el traslado de palmas de cera en Jardín Botánico por construcción de Tropicario.


----------



## Android2001

*More about the CAN (New Government Complex).*

It shows the first buildings to being construction.



ingenious_07 said:


> Adjudicada estructuración Edificio de Transición, CIudad CAN
> 
> El consorcio ganador está conformado por las firmas PricewaterhouseCoopers, Bonus Banca de Inversión e Iceacsa Consultores.
> 
> *El contrato tiene un valor de $2.019 millones y deberá resultar en la estructuración técnica, financiera y legal del primer edificio del complejo *Ciudad CAN que quedará ubicado sobre la Avenida el Dorado con Carrera 50.
> 
> La meta es que este primer *edificio quede construido en 2019 y que el complejo total quede listo en el 2025:lol:.*


----------



## Android2001

*More cool details are coming out on this mega-project with the first 3 towers starting construction around Christmas.
*


I(L)Bogota said:


> Estas 3 me parecen las más interesantes, obviamente pueden haber muchos ajustes, lo podemos ver con el primer edificio pero es para dar una idea de un macroproyecto de aqui al 2035-40.


----------



## Android2001

*Facultad de Enfermeria Universidad Nacional - Just Finished
*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/arturockr/26714065586/

*Facultad de Arquitectura - Universidad Javeriana | U/C*



Harryx5 said:


> Mas avances de la fachada que da a la séptima de la Facultad de Diseño y Arquitectura de la Pontificia Universidad Javeriana.


----------



## Android2001

*Arena Bogota | U/C*



jucacala7 said:


> ​


*
CONSTRUCTION UPDATE - APRIL (very small picture XP)*



espectador said:


> Las subo de tu misma fuente porque no se ven:


----------



## Android2001

*Plaza Claro | U/C*

*Use: *Commercial




ingenious_07 said:


> PLAZA CLARO - CLARO COLOMBIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:





pipesar28 said:


> Centro Empresarial Claro
> 
> Tomadas por un amigo desde la terraza de la Clinica Colombia
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: Adivinen que es lo que se ve al horizonte...


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments*



pipesar28 said:


> *Porta 100*
> 
> 
> image hosting no register
> Perdón por la calidad de la foto... El bus iba en movimiento.:lol:
> 
> 
> *
> Naos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agora Bogotá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bog Americas
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igual, el bus en movimiento. En el render se ven tres torres pero se estan construyendo 2, alguien sabe algo al respecto?
> 
> 
> *
> Futura 106*
> 
> 
> image host
> 
> *Suenan grillos*


----------



## Android2001

*Another 3 buildings have approved construction licenses for the city's main convention center complex CORFERIAS.*

The tallest of the 3 is likely the 18-storey hotel near the centre.
*
Here is the masterplan of the convention centre complex for the next few years.*












*Building to be demolished with the 3 construction signs.*



jurog said:


> Corferias ya adelanta tramites ante curaduria para licencias de nuevas obras dentro del recinto de ferias


----------



## I(L)Bogota

Great job my friend. :applause:


----------



## negro alto

Android2001 said:


> *Facultad de Enfermeria Universidad Nacional - Just Finished
> *


I worked in the construction of that building :-DD.


----------



## Android2001

You did a great job!


----------



## Android2001

New Update for Agora.



jurog said:


> Tremenda esa estructura del Ágora Bogotá....tiene estructura metálica y concreto reforzado y su altura total sera la equivalente a un edificio de 15 pisos


----------



## Android2001

Small project in the historic centre of the city.



yeisson said:


> *PASAJES RESIDENCIALES
> Vivienda Nueva
> Centro Histórico de Bogotá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Android2001

*Enki | PRO*



yeisson said:


> *la Avenida 19 y la calle 134*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metrocuadrado.com/proyecto/enki/4898-m1610424


----------



## Android2001

*Javeriana University | U/C*

Javeriana University, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, on Flickr

*Santa Barbara Pedestrian Path | U/C
*
Andrés Velásquez Fotografía by Andrés Velásquez, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*North Point V | U/C*

Last tower almost finished.



Harryx5 said:


> Renders of North Point V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elitebrokers.com.co/2015/09/15/torre-e





Harryx5 said:


> Mas avances de North Point


Two towers at the back are supposed to come next.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Bogota is growing beautifully! Can't wait to see what the future holds. -From Panama


----------



## Android2001

*New Proyect*



yeisson said:


> *PEDREGAL RESERVADO 4*
> 
> ubicado en la localidad de Engativá en el occidente de Bogotá, y cuenta con el privilegio de quedar al frente del Centro Comercial Diverplaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.estrenarvivienda.com/proyectos-vivienda-nueva/bogota/engativa/52549-pedregal-reservado-4#wrapper-detalles-inmueble


----------



## Android2001

*Arts and Design Faculty - Universidad de Bogotá Jorge Tadeo Lozano | U/C*


post a picture



jurog said:


> Avances de proyectos en el centro de la ciudad
> 
> Nuevo Edificio de la Facultad de Artes y Diseño - Universidad de Bogotá Jorge Tadeo Lozano


----------



## Android2001

*Torre 7-24 | U/C*

*Demolition work has begun*






















jurog said:


>


----------



## Android2001

*Updates on this project.*



Feleru* said:


> Encontre esto
> http://fsfb.org.co/expansionhospital/el-proyecto/descripcion
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*El Hospital Universitario de la Fundación Santa Fe de Bogotá crecerá su capacidad instalada con la construcción de un nuevo edificio de 36,911 m2 distribuidos en 12 pisos y 3 sótanos en la calle 119 con avenida novena.*_​En cuanto al contenido del edificio, se busca la expansión de los servicios hospitalarios en especial las Unidades de Cuidado Crítico para Adultos, Neonatos y Pediatría, así como la ampliación en la oferta de camas hospitalarias en confortables habitaciones con estándares superiores de hotelería y mobiliario, aumentando así en un 54% la capacidad de servir a la ciudad y al país.Contaremos con mejores espacios en los servicios de: Ginecología y Obstetricia, Cardiología, Gastroenterología, Neumología y Neurología. Adicionalmente, se requiere poner a disposición de nuestros clientes internos y externos un auditorio con capacidad suficiente para responder con las necesidades de capacitación y educación a nuestros pacientes y familiares; así como un área adecuada de bienestar para el personal asistencial y un restaurante para atender los visitantes actuales y futuros del Hospital Universitario.La propuesta contempla que este edificio sea totalmente responsable con el medio ambiente y pueda ser denominado “hospital verde” con las certificaciones que sean requeridas. Así mismo, contará con una oferta adecuada de parqueaderos con acceso a través de la Calle 119.Esta expansión del Hospital Universitario permitirá liberar áreas de la infraestructura actual que serán muy útiles para ampliar servicios que se requerirán con mayor capacidad, como son quirófanos, salas de recuperación, cocina, farmacia, entre otras. Orientación y seguridad al paciente, bienestar, gestión clínica, innovación, respecto por el medio ambiente, flexibilidad, coherencia con la infraestructura actual, son los pilares fundamentales del proyecto de expansión.*En infraestructura se destacarán:*
> 
> Tendencias arquitectónicas que refuerzan aspectos de seguridad y confiabilidad del servicio
> Diseños interiores prácticos y funcionales para pacientes y familias.
> Diseño de espacios específicos para descanso, disminución de estrés (Resilience rooms) alimentación y bienestar para nuestro talento humano.
> Un diseño exterior armónico con la infraestructura actual del Hospital Universitario, innovando en aspectos que incluyan tendencias actuales de arquitectura hospitalaria.
> 
> ​





Harryx5 said:


> Avances de la Torre en Construcción en Fundación Santa Fe de Bogota


----------



## Android2001

...


Harryx5 said:


> Fotos donde se ve como se construye la fachada flotante en la Torre de 14 pisos de Fundación Santa Fe de Bogota.


----------



## Android2001

*North Point V*



cegb95 said:


> :cheers2:


----------



## Android2001

Taking a long time to finish...



Harryx5 said:


> Bacata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos los créditos a su autor





jack3589 said:


> Una que me gusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por: @jaggerdavid


colombia-89990013 by Paul Tailor, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*New proyect*



Feleru* said:


> http://constructoralares.com/proyectos-en-venta-comerciales-30
> 
> *Avenida Calle 92 # 15-78*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.co/maps/@4.6...iR4zzLh3Mx5oYInA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=es-419


----------



## Android2001

*Innova | PRO*






screencast


----------



## Android2001

*Vitra Art | U/C
*
*Use:* Mixed residential and commercial



Barto920203 said:


> Vitra Art ya inició construcción, o por lo menos ya están trabajando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos tomadas de: www.facebook.com/proyectamosyedificamos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*Building renewal: La Macarena Police Station | Just Finished *



I(L)Bogota said:


> *ESTACIÓN DE POLICÍA LA MACARENA​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Localización.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planta Piso 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corte Longitudinal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada Occidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada Sur.​


----------



## Android2001

*Plaza Central | U/C*

May updated



Fernandz said:


> *Bogotá*
> Centro Comercial Plaza Central
> Avance de obra Mayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junto con el avance, pueden observar la oferta comercial del mismo en www.ccplazacentral.com​


----------



## Android2001

*Estelar | PRO*



yeisson said:


> *ESTELAR – Zona Industrial Calle 80 – Hotel & Centro de Convenciones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting websites


----------



## Android2001

*Recently finished*

Labs at the Colombian School of Engineering.



Barto920203 said:


> Ya está en funcionamiento el nuevo edificio de laboratorios de la Escuela Colombiana de Ingeniería. Aquí se los dejo:
> 
> Fuente de las imágenes: www.facebook.com/AGRA-Arquitectos


----------



## Android2001

*Compensar Suba | Recently finished*

*Use:* Community health services and sports facility.



Feleru* said:


> Creo que este no se habia mostrado por acá.
> Imagenes proporcionadas por Pizzaplanet
> 
> Compensar Suba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*Updates on the city's tallest.*



jack3589 said:


> By: hugocasta_art





Harryx5 said:


> More updates


----------



## Android2001

*Parque Bicentenario.*


how to take screenshots



Harryx5 said:


> Avances Parque Bicentenario


----------



## el palmesano

great updates and new projects


----------



## Android2001

*Museo Parque Central | 180m | U/C*



Harryx5 said:


> Mas avances de Museo Parque Central


----------



## Android2001

*Some retail development updates*



jurog said:


> *Gran plaza bosa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multiplaza la felicidad *


*Parque Arauco La Colina
*






Franc6 said:


> Fotos del avance en construccion del Parque Arauco del dia 30 de Mayo de 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siganme en twitter *@LFranc6*​


----------



## Android2001

*Just Finished*



Feleru* said:


> Le falto decir el mas importante, la segunda fase del Hotel Bioxury ya terminada que esta en los planos de al frente. XD


North Point V al fondo. XP

Bogota by AVM608, on Flickr


upload img


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments*



JleoCar said:


> A propósito de sedes de Alcaldías, ¿será que esta administración seguirá impulsando la renovación de ese tipo de infraestructura que ya fue diseñada?
> 
> Hasta donde tengo entendido ya se está trabajando en la alcaldía de Usme, faltaría ver que pasa con los proyectos de Teusaquillo y Ciudad Bolivar. Otro caso es la sede de la Secretaría de Integración Social.
> 
> Alcaldía de Teusaquillo | PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretaría de Integración social | PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.co/co/780952/m...a-secretaria-colombiana-de-integracion-social
> 
> Ciudad Bolivar Town hall | U/C





JleoCar said:


> En plena plaza fundacional de Usme, que como curiosidad, la edificación no enmarcará la plaza como en la mayoría de municipios sino que será una proyección de ésta y será un mirador de la ruralidad . Este es el lote
> 
> Usme Town hall | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más información http://www.a57.org/articulos/actualidad/Ganadores-Concurso--Alcaldia-Local-Usme


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments*



Barto920203 said:


> *Nuevos Proyectos*
> 
> *Batán 123 | Kr. 52A 123B - 28
> (En venta - 7 pisos)*
> 
> www.batan123.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oficinas Calle 85 (Antes PM 00W) | Cll. 85 16A - 41
> (En venta - 7 pisos)*
> 
> www.casaactiva.co/oficinas-calle85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nou Centro Empresarial | (Cajicá) Vía Chía – Cajicá a 100 mts. de Helados San Jerónimo.
> (En venta - 5 pisos)*
> 
> www.iactual.co/nou-centro-empresarial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nuevo Render*
> 
> *VZ Memoria | Kr 19C 85 - 34
> (En venta - 8 pisos)*
> 
> www.casaactiva.co/vz-memoria


----------



## Android2001

Airport expansion and demolition of old terminal (bottom).



luigiedu said:


> ..mias del Dorado..pasando el dia 30 de mayo y el dia 31 de mayo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..instalaciones de ventanales en el ampliacion del muelle norte internacional..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..nuevo edificio central...que se unira a travez de un puente al exisitente..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..nuevas oficinas con elk nuevo Logo de LATAM


----------



## Android2001

*Jasban | U/C
*


yeisson said:


> avances de jasban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cuatroarquitectos.com/proyectos/#jasban


----------



## Android2001

*General Updates*



pipesar28 said:


> BD Bacata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City U
> [URL=http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/pipesar28/media/IMG_20160605_065449693_HDR_zpss01lgwzz.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> Proyectos de vivienda sobre la 7ª con 54





pipesar28 said:


> Nuestra querida Septima
> 
> 
> Edificio de la Universidad Javeriana


----------



## Android2001

*General Updates*



Feleru* said:


> Fotos de AVM608
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/avm608/
> 
> Connecta


----------



## Android2001

*General Updates*



snig said:


> Atos de Belmira (Cra 7c x Cl 140) Aún en ventas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre EAR muy fiel al render ya terminado, los andenes quedaron cheveres y se mejoró mucho la parte de la calle cerrada en la 99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y como adición una que tomé de Tierra firme.


----------



## Android2001

*New Project*

*La Quinta | PRO*

*Use: *Residential



ingenious_07 said:


> La Quinta - Calle 32 5-33
> 
> Al parecer se llama La Quinta. Es un proyecto de Prabyc de 17 pisos. Acá toda la info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubicado en una las zonas más tradicionales de Bogotá: la carrera 5 con Calle 32, se encuentra uno de los proyectos más completos e innovadores por su diseño arquitectónico y su variedad de sus zonas comunes.
> 
> La Quinta está conformada por 17 pisos con un total de 442 unidades y tres sótanos.
> 
> :wave:


------------------------------------------------

*ELEMENTO | U/C*


*June construction update.*


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata*



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> Como mejora cuando sale la Biblioteca Nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Susana Carrié Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/susanacarrie/27226763961/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/susanacarrie/​


----------



## Android2001

*General Updates*



Fenix_2007 said:


> *Avances 27/05/2016 - Constructora Bolívar
> 
> Alejandría Portus
> (Cl.153 con Cr.54)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alejandría Tenerife
> (Cr.55 con Cl.159)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equilibrium
> (Cl.32 con Cr.6A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> Avances Mayo y Junio - Entorno AID
> 
> Invertomo 93
> (Cl.93 con Cr.19)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entorno 109
> (Cl.109 con Cr.13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B75 Bellavista
> (Cr.4 con Cl.75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## Android2001

*New Project:*



Aireos said:


> ^^
> 
> En la noche con calma las publicaré, ahora ando en el trabajo. Mientras tanto, les dejo este otro avance
> 
> *Localidad de Barrios Unidos | Barrio Los Alcázares | HUB 72​​*​
> Como se había reportado, este proyecto cambió de promotor. Ya están trabajando en el cerramiento del mismo, no sé si ya haya iniciado obra, más un forista dijo que sí. También parece ser que actualizaron la página web y ahora hay mayor información.
> 
> Nuevo promotor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders e información:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así estaba el terreno a desarrollar el pasado 4 de junio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[+]*​
> Me alegra bastante este proyecto, además de que significará resaltar el atractivo de la Carrera 24 y del Barrio 7 de Agosto.


----------



## Android2001

*Arena Bogota | U/C*

*Rendering for proposal of new roof cover.*



JuanpaG said:


> ¨Pronto Bogotá tendrá un espectacular escenario para eventos, desarrollamos estas imágenes para el concurso de diseño de la cubierta del Arena Bogotá. Esperamos les guste!¨
> 
> *LINK: *https://www.facebook.com/chromastudiopro/posts/10155776977418644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este que arena seria ? por que no tiene parecido alguno al que todos conocemos . es decir espacialmente hablando.


----------



## Android2001

*Recent pics of downtown and BD Bacata.*



Feleru* said:


> ​


----------



## Android2001

*Torre Reloj | U/C*



juan0624 said:


> Algunos proyectos por la séptima
> 
> 
> 
> Torre de Relog en la Avenida Suba con calle 100


----------



## Android2001

*Access Centro Empresarial | Just Finished*



alan3200 said:


> *Access Centro Empresarial
> Carr. 7, Calle 127B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La primera foto pertenece y fue posteada por Android2000
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546085&page=5&langid=5​


----------



## Android2001

*Torres Atrio | U/C*



*June 20th*



jurog said:


> Fotos de hoy, se sigue armando la losa de cimentación


----------



## Android2001

*New Project *

*National Intelligence Agency Headquarters (ANIC) formelly known as DAS.*

_The old building will be demolished and construction of the new headquarters will begin next year._

Final high-res renderings pending.
















*Source:* https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DAS


----------



## Feleru*

Todas las que a puesto acá no se ven compa Android. Solo se ven los Quotes de otros foristas.


----------



## Y.archbog

inauguración del Edificio Jorge Hoyos Vásquez S.J.






































*fuenteontificia Universidad Javeriana facebook*


----------



## Android2001

Jasban Tower | Completed



pipesar28 said:


> Ya le pusieron el logo de Jasban al edificio


----------



## Android2001

yeisson said:


> inauguración del Edificio Jorge Hoyos Vásquez S.J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fuenteontificia Universidad Javeriana facebook*


Some nice details of the ground level for this building by carloso78.



carloso78 said:


> Publicadas por Harry en el hilo de la Carrera Septima.


----------



## Android2001

*New project.*



yeisson said:


> Novo Salitre 47 – Apartamentos – Salitre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://estrategiascomerciales.co/novo-salitre-47-apartamentos-salitre/
> 
> 
> foret
> Ubicado en la calle 94 con cra 9°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cusezar.com/proyectos



*---------------------------------------
*
*Grand Hyatt Construction update.
*


JleoCar said:


>


----------



## Android2001

*Cinemateca Distrital | PRO*

News have come up that this project will begin construction next month and will finish in 18 months. It is a *cinematheque*.












JleoCar said:


> Bueno que no le pongan mas palos en la rueda a la Cinemateca pero es insólito como esta Alcaldía toma a los ciudadanos por tontos:
> 
> El funcionario sostuvo que el levantamiento del edificio está plenamente financiado (Ya lo sabíamos la plata la habían dejado). Hacen falta $10.000 millones para dotación interna (ya lo sabíamos) que Idartes deberá conseguir en 2018 (De manera que era falso que necesitaban toda la plata para arrancar, podían iniciar la obra con los recursos existentes, lo que demuestra la torpe estrategia de esta Alcaldía por frenar todo lo que suene a Petro )
> 
> 
> *“La construcción de la nueva Cinemateca empezará en agosto y durará 18 meses”: gerente de la ERU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Después de que el Distrito anunciara la construcción de la nueva Cinemateca —en mayo pasado, durante la discusión del Plan de Desarrollo en el Concejo—, siguieron dos meses de silencio. En diálogo con El Espectador, Eduardo Aguirre, gerente de la Empresa de Renovación Urbana (ERU), una de las entidades que financian el proyecto, sostuvo que el levantamiento del edificio (esquina de la calle 19 con carrera tercera) está plenamente financiado con $36.000 millones.
> 
> También aseguró que se comenzará a construir en agosto y que durará 18 meses, y aclaró que el predio no hace parte de las residencias estudiantiles de la zona.
> 
> Entretanto, Juan Ángel, director del Instituto Distrital de las Artes (Idartes), sostuvo que los recursos para la dotación del centro (salas de cine, oficinas, y laboratorios de creación) se buscarán en 2018. Aunque no hay una hoja de ruta concreta para la consecución del presupuesto, la entidad ha pensado en el Gobierno Nacional y el sector académico, teniendo en cuenta que será un centro de desarrollo del cine para la ciudad y el país.
> 
> Seguir leyendo http://www.elespectador.com/noticia...mateca-empezara-agosto-y-dura-articulo-643219


----------



## Android2001

Next page.


----------



## Android2001

*Torres Atrio | U/C*



*July 16th*



jurog said:


> Vean como va esto ..... un poquito de acero no mas!!! Van muy bien con el armado del refuerzo de la gran losa y se ven los aceros donde despegara el núcleo :banana::banana:


----------



## Android2001

*Arts and Design Faculty - Universidad de Bogotá Jorge Tadeo Lozano | U/C*





Procesos... #tadeo #artes #diseño #bogota by José Joaquín Gómez Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Y.archbog

nuevos imágenes de la fachada de elemento calle 26



















http://camilaladino.com/index.php/portfolio_page/elemento/


----------



## Android2001

*Recently finished.*



JleoCar said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Llano Fotografía (Jairo Llano)
> 
> 174232692​
> Vista 360° https://roundme.com/tour/34252/view/83260/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Android2001

*Castellana Plaza | PRO
*


Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> CASTELLANA PLAZA
> https://www.facebook.com/Arqban-Diseño-y-Construccion-551324378245069/


----------



## Android2001

*Vitra 146 | U/C*












Barto920203 said:


> *Avance Vitra 146*
> 
> Fuente: www.facebook.com/proyectamosyedificamos/photos


----------



## Android2001

*Civic Centre Universidad de los Andes| Proposal*



JleoCar said:


> Propuesta de David Delgado Arquitectos para el concurso del Centro Cívico de la Universidad de los Andes


----------



## Android2001

*New headquarters Uniandinos | PRO*



Feleru* said:


> Alguien sabe como va la nueva sede UNIANDINOS en la 94? será que ya demolieron las casas de atras o aun nada?


----------



## stephen albert

unbelievable.......!


----------



## Y.archbog

Bogota D.C. Avenida Calle 127 #15a-73

127 Office Health​


















http://esguerrayusechearq.co/127-office-health/


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata | U/C | July 20th*

The city #colombia #city #bogota #building #photo #picture by Kevin Fuquen, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

New construction updates for this building in Salitre neighbourhood.



Feleru* said:


> ________________________________
> 
> Informe N° 23 Hotel Grand Hyatt
> 
> *JUNIO 2016*
> 
> Ver en *HD 720p*
> 
> Están saliendo seguido estos días, porque estaban atrasados.


----------



## Y.archbog

nuevos proyectos

*
Calle 26*

con av. rojas




























http://www.brandonhawarch.com/vendome-residences

Vendome Residences







































http://www.brandonhawarch.com/vendome-residences


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing projects going on in Bogota! I love it! :cheers:


----------



## Android2001

_*BD Bacata Street level updates.*_



proyopal01 said:


> Fotos de hoy a nivel del suelo


----------



## Android2001

*Winner for Civic Centre - Andes University.*

Construction to begin soon.



JleoCar said:


> Otros renders con mejor resolución
> 
> Sin duda un respiro para el centro histórico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cortesía de Cristián Undurraga + Konrad Brunner, http://www.archdaily.co/co/792116/c...konrad-brunner-y-cristian-undurraga-en-bogota





yeisson said:


> aqui aparecen mejor los renders del proyecto
> 
> *futuro centro cívico universitario *diseñado por Konrad Brunner y Cristián Undurraga en Bogotá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.co/co/792116/conoce-el-futuro-centro-civico-universitario-disenado-por-konrad-brunner-y-cristian-undurraga-en-bogota


----------



## PellicanoItalico

Great!


----------



## meiwa

Haven't seen this project anywhere so I thought I'd post it. It looks massive.

*BOGOTÁ CENTRO*

*Status:* Design Development
*Size:* 720,000 square meters



> The largest single urban intervention to date in Bogota, this master plan has the potential to reimagine the way Bogotanos relate to their city. The 72-hectare site revisits the idea of compactness and diversity in the city through the creation of districts within a network of intermediate public parks, each with its own family of mixed-used buildings that in turn define shared private open spaces. Informed by typological research into existing forms of collective housing in Colombia and an analysis of the street grids of the surrounding neighborhoods, the master plan proposes a framework for action. The design acknowledges the reality of Bogotá as a shifting urban territory and proposes a finely articulated spatial strategy of built and unbuilt zones that enables growth and development.


----------



## Feleru*

Thanks , what is your source?


Edit...

Ok , I round it. http://cazarch.com/project/bogota-centro-master-plan/


----------



## Android2001

construction updates on this project:



Fenix_2007 said:


> Más fotos en: http://ospinas.com.co/plaza-central/#Avance


----------



## Android2001

*New renderings for Atrio Towers under construction.*



jurog said:


> Imágenes de El equipo de Mazzanti, dos de estas muestran algo del espacio público
> 
> http://www.elequipomazzanti.com/es/proyecto/atrio/


----------



## Feleru*

*New Proyect *
ACADEMIA 59



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> __________________
> 
> ACADEMIA 59
> http://academia59.co/
> 
> *CHAPINERO*
> *Carrera 7a - 59*
> 
> Proyecto misterioso *PM 0BP*, y son mas pisos en realidad, en maps engine dice que son 7 , en el render cuento *16* pisos con la terraza techo.


----------



## Android2001

*updates by Sb28*



Sb28 said:


> La imponencia de estas torres es increíble.


----------



## jurog

*Starts the pour the biggest monolithic concrete pour in South America.*


----------



## Android2001

*General updates by DanCa13*



DanCa13 said:


> Elemento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El edificio de la javeriana desde el interior de la u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City U desde BD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre la torre Barcelona... no se si ya sabían que ya no hay oficinas, con el cambio de fachada también cambió su uso, esto afectará su altura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museo Parque Central


----------



## Android2001

*El Campin Coliseum | PRO*




Barto920203 said:


> Loa habló sobre el Coliseo El Campín. Según ella, en la segunda semana de agosto tendremos más información al respecto, pero dejó ver estas imágenes, que por lo menos, para mí, eran desconocidas.
> 
> Video: https://www.facebook.com/AlcaldiaDeBogota/videos/422911781166210/


----------



## Android2001

*Torre de la Independencia | 19 floors | residential | U/C*



Andrezzz95 said:


> Bueno, ya debía avances desde hace rato... Yo si cumplo... cofAireoscof :v
> 
> *Avances Agosto 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Torre de la Independencia (19 pisos)
> 
> Está quedando una hermosura, lo mas ironico es que era de la que menos tenia espectativas, me sorprendió (gratamente).


----------



## gñe

Android2001 said:


> *New renderings for Atrio Towers under construction.*


When are they gonna finally build this?


----------



## Android2001

gñe said:


> When are they gonna finally build this?


The north tower is already under construction (the lower of the 2 at around 210 mts). The south tower will begin next year.

Below is a picture of the north tower construction site from a week ago. Estimates suggest the structure will rise above street level around December and the tower will be finished in 2018 with the second taller one 2 years later.



jurog said:


> *Starts the pour the biggest monolithic concrete pour in South America.*


----------



## Rojas Pinilla

yeisson said:


> nuevos proyectos
> 
> *
> Calle 26*
> 
> con av. rojas


Estupenda esa cubierta étnica


----------



## Android2001

*New renderings for this project now under construction.*



Feleru* said:


> PRU Pedregal
> América Centro Mundial de Negocios
> 
> 174699161





jurog said:


> En el "The TreviGruop Journal" de abril


----------



## Android2001

*New City Park PTAR Salitre | PRO*



JleoCar said:


> Propuesta para el Parque Metropolitano PTAR Salitre, se llegó a un acuerdo que comprende un componente ambiental y un componente recreativo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inversión será aproximadamente 10mil millones, CAR Cundinamarca se encargará de componente ambiental e IDRD de lo recreodeportivo. Proporción será un 70% ambiental y 30% recreodeportivo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa de concertación


----------



## Android2001

*OLD updates* but the diagram shows height comparisons between some skyscrapers in Colombia.




Sparks Bogota said:


> Que vah!!, quemenlo, *quemenlo!!* :lol:
> 
> -
> 
> Es que el DB Bacata no se pone con rodeos son sus muros ciegos, son paredes ya esta o-o la de la reforma es una sola y es "bonita" la del Bacata son hileras de +200 mts e,e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y me sigue encantando cada día mas y mas  no puedo esperar a que este terminado - Es un estilo neo.ochentero e-e es casi como si no nos hubiéramos quedado casi 30 años en un parón gigantesco.....
> 
> Es concreto sin mas como el de la Colpatria y el CCI <3



*North Point V*



Harryx5 said:


> Avances de North Point


----------



## Android2001

This beautiful picture had not been shared in this thread before.

*They show the silhouette for Atrio Towers (U/C)* and their impact on the city's skyline, Bogota's future tallests.


bogotaSkyline_2015-03-11 by Jorge Andrés Calderón, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

A couple of finished projects.



jurog said:


> Finalizadas T7 y T8 en CEMSA


----------



## Feleru*

_____________
CEMSA T7 T8













jurog said:


> Finalizadas T7 y T8 en CEMSA



______________
Capturas
















































































































































​


----------



## Y.archbog

Carrera 19A con Calle 86A










http://kubikvirrey4.com/


----------



## Android2001

New updates for the city's tallest.



jeruco said:


> Fotos cortesia de luigi


----------



## Android2001

New Project.



Feleru* said:


> Alguien que arregle en Maps engine, el proyecto* Viverde va exactamente atras de Sabal* y no tan al norte. esta mal señalado en el mapa de amarillo.
> Va sobre el Parque esquina Noroccidental en la Carrera 6a con calle 114
> 
> Entonces ambos proyectos esta prácticamente contrapuestos uno al otro. (Estos 2 proyectos aunque decentes en su diseño son la punta de lanza para destruir el coqueto barrio de SantaAna de solo casas.)
> 
> *Viverde* http://www.glarquitectos.com/#/viverde/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sabal * http://www.sabal.co/ http://www.glarquitectos.com/#/sabal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corregir Maps Engine https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Ze6dzRD8AzeGRPSrT6fvx0ewLW8


----------



## Android2001

*New mall.*



Fenix_2007 said:


> http://ospinas.com.co/ventura-terreros/#Avance


----------



## Android2001

* Grand Hyatt Hotel*






















jurog said:


> Se empiezan a colocar los primeros módulos de fachada en el Grand Hyatt de Bogotá
> 
> http://www.grupoaluman.com/grand-hyatt/


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata.*


El centro de Bogotá desde el Campín #bogota #downtown #building #buildings #city #urbanscape #landscape #centro #edificio #edificios #bacata #bogotá #colombia #telephoto #canon #canon70d by Gonzalo Guerra, on Flickr

Back by my new home in the capital. Beautiful city scene here.. @BDBacatá (Bogotá Downtown #Bacatá) is a skyscraper currently under construction in #Bogotá, #Colombia, the #tallest one in the country, surpassing the #TorreColpatria (#ColpatriaTower) and by Stuart Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*Torre Uno 93*



bsortiz7 said:


> TORRE UNO 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arpro.com.co/es/​


----------



## Android2001

New Project

*Terrazas de Centro Mayor

Residential | 22 f*



yeisson said:


> http://www.cmfsa.com/terrazas-de-centro-mayor


----------



## Android2001

*Old Downtown Core: General updates and urban renewal.*



luigiedu said:


> ..termino por colocar unas de Bogota nivel calle que me quedaban del viaje reciente...todas en sector central de la capital...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..comienzo, este "logo" no le va a gustar a Fele...jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..torre bicentenario..muy cerca de la U de Bogota: Jorge tadeo Lozano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..me parecio estupenda la idea de este Bici-parqueo...noten la intervencion de los andenes..todo el sector quedo asi..son las famosas RAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..excelente intervencion total del sector...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..los RAPS le cambian la cara a la ciudad...todo esto en el sector de las nieves en pleno centro capitalino...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..esta intervencion me llamo la atencion..subreirro las raices de los aargoles con esa malla que da la impresion de verse como cesped..muy bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..RAPS de los lados de la biblioteca Nacional...calle 24...quedando muy bien...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..del otro lado de la calle...eso si, a intervenir la calle 24, que le observo baches , enfin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..terminado con la reina de reinas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..hasta la proxima..querida Bogota!!


----------



## Android2001

*Bicentennial Park | Just Finished*



Fenix_2007 said:


> *Parque Bicentenario*
> (Terminado)
> 
> "La estructura que hoy entregó el IDU al IDRD tiene un área de 8.324 m2, de los cuales 3.529 m2 son grandes zonas verdes y otros 554 m2 senderos ecológicos. Se construyeron además 4.280 m2 de zonas duras, entre plazoleta de empalme, plazoletas en cada franja, rampas, escaleras y espacio público del costado norte que comunica de occidente a oriente, así como 390 m2 de muros verdes."
> 
> *Fuente: *https://twitter.com/idubogota / https://www.idu.gov.co/idu-finaliza-construccion-del-parque-bicentenario-en-el-centro-de-bogota


----------



## Android2001

New information for this *PROJECT.*

Name: *Entre Calles*
Possible start date: *November 2017*
Project status: *Financial structuring underway.*
Floors: *95 (10 for parking lots above ground, 4 underground).*
Height: *N/A*
Square Footage: *311,000 square feet.*
Developer: *Constructora AMCO*
Architect: *N/A*

Other data: 

The project design is supposed to be finished but official renderings haven't been released yet.
The tower will seek a LEED gold or platinum certification.




jurog said:


> Una imagen donde se ve algo mas Bacatá





jurog said:


> Hace algunos días comenté aquí que existía la posibilidad de que Entre Calles iniciara obra en noviembre de 2017, ese fue el rumor que había escuchado, pues les cuento lo siguiente, eso sí aclaro, no es para que se confirme la construcción de esta tremenda torre aun, pero lo cierto es que ese mismo día me habían dicho que el proyecto va muy muy muy en serio, el diseño está prácticamente definido, el proyecto está en fase de estructuración financiera, eso quiere decir que se está evaluando su viabilidad desde el punto de vista económico, aparentemente el proyecto tendría inversión extranjera, debido a las dimensiones del mismo se buscaría la certificación LEED gold o platinum, pero el dato que más me dejó sorprendido fue el área útil para oficinas, vivienda y comercio, pues me dijeron que estaría mas o menos en 200.000 metros cuadrados!!:nuts:. Les confieso que yo no le creía mucho a esa persona
> 
> *Pues hoy esa personas me sorprendió y me botó el siguiente dato, la empresa desarrolladora de proyectos Operadora1 SAS está trabajando en el desarrollo LEED para la torre Entre Calles, según lo que me dicen es una empresa relativamente nueva, esta semana actualizaron su página web y ya incluyen a Entre Calles entre sus proyectos, aparentemente el diseño si sería algo muy parecido o casi el mismo que se mostró al comienzo, sin embargo, por lo que se ve en la imagen parece que el concreto expuesto será muy poco a diferencia de cómo se mostró hace algún tiempo y además podrían utilizar concreto reforzado y estructura metálica a la vez, algo así como al estilo de los edificios en la China, también dan un par de datos particulares del proyecto que no se conocían, como se ha dicho desde hace ya un tiempo serian 95 pisos, de los cuales 10 serían para parqueaderos y tendría 4 niveles subterráneos para tener un total de 14 niveles de parqueo, pero el dato más relevante a mi juicio es el área construida, la exorbitante cifra asciende a 311.000 metros cuadrados :drool: ...es prácticamente tres veces el área de todo BD Bacata, el área del futuro centro comercial El Edén, 60.000 metros cuadrados más que Atrio, la mitad de toda la construcción de CEMSA (Ciudadela Empresarial Sarmiento Angulo que son 18 edificios), casi el área de Freedom Tower que es de aproximadamente 330.000 metros cuadrados....realmente impresionante!!!:eek2:
> *


----------



## Android2001

*Unipanamericana Headquarters | PRO | *

*Institutional*



Feleru* said:


> Para poner en Maps Engine ahora si que ya se bien la dirección de la nueva sede Unipanamericana sede 68 . ya había puesto los renders pero la ubicación era algo incierta pues solo teníamos AV 68 pero no sabíamos con que...
> 
> *Sede 68:* Av. 68 #68B – 7
> http://unipanamericana.edu.co/contact/
> 
> Diseño Ganador.
> http://danielbermudezarquitecto.com...versidad-compensar-unipanamericana#ProNoticia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viendo el render exterior si ve al fondo la cosa de KIA Motors y la valla de Mitsubishi Motors
> 
> *GSV*
> 
> https://www.google.com.co/maps/@4.6...C7iJoLoI7nnNWqPg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=es-419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## mazarick

I will visit this city in December. I am really excited!!!


----------



## Android2001

I hope you get nice weather! I think the days in December are usually drier and sunnier then other months.


----------



## Android2001

*ELEMENTO | Almost Finished*



DanCa13 said:


> C - U' por Mónica Vásquez
> 
> 
> 
> Elemento, por Freddy Barbosa


*VIRREY CUATRO | PRO*

Residential*
*



Feleru* said:


> Un par de Renders más de Virrey Cuatro que no habían puesto. Pero vuelvo a colocar el general.


----------



## Android2001

BD Bacata latest pictures. A nice addition to the skyline.



proyopal01 said:


> Foto de hoy en la marcha por la paz
> Pdsta: No es de mi autoría


L1057741 by winhide, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

Construction has started for *HUB 72..
*


Barto920203 said:


> *Algunas Noticias*​
> 
> 
> *72 HUB | Kr. 24 con Cll. 72*
> 
> La sala de ventas sigue abierta, peeeero, la construcción ya inició.


----------



## Android2001

*Connecta | Almost Finished*













JleoCar said:


> Connecta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]












https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ce/ce/56/cece5602afe94da284c0933bd21e354c.jpg


----------



## Feleru*

No its not olmost finish. there is jus like like 60% of the hall proyect.


----------



## Feleru*

.

________________________________













jurog said:


> El mejor proyecto de Bogotá




Sabemos que ya hay unos videos render mas detallados , con las texturas reales, jardines y el entorno mas real, lastima que aun no los publiquen.










































































___________________________________________________________________



Photos from *October 5 / 2016*




.



Barto920203 said:


> Algunas fotos con fecha del 5 de octubre:
> 
> Fuente: Facebook: STEN Colombia Sistemas Técnicos De Encofrados


----------



## Android2001

A *project* for a new downtown area in Chia, one of Bogota's commuter towns.




I(L)Bogota said:


> Curioso porque el rendering del Master Plan que trae Felipe se parece a uno del cual se a traído poca información por lo mismo de siempre, no generar falsas expectativas, pero en la ubicación de este proyecto yo e visto un par de licencias lo que pasa es que nunca alcanzo a ver su uso y su altura, por lo que no comentaba nada, este sería el proyecto en cuestión:
> 
> *Mixed-use Masterplan*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town of Chia is a natural respite situated just north of the bustling capital city of Bogotá, Colombia. It is in this environment that the mixed-use, “garden city” master plan development will act as the cornerstone of the city initiative for a new economic, green corridor to historic downtown Chia.
> 
> The master plan site is nestled between the surrounding mountains along the Bogotá River. Our concept for this mixed-use development grew up from its fluvial landscape so as to seamlessly integrate the natural and built environments. With a new green, ped/bike corridor defining the south of our site along the river and the major vehicular thoroughfare lining the north end, our conceptual plan opens itself commercially to the street and then dissolves itself into the natural sloped topography to the south. The goal to provide a higher density development that feels like a lower density green space was achieved through organic bends that provide a sense of dynamic, contiguous spaces found in the surrounding natural environment. Through spatial reveals and the gradual stepping of the building forms, the integration of the development to its site becomes apparent. The master plan incorporates multifamily residential towers and midrise buildings catering to a range of occupants from student housing for the university close by to luxurious family units. The residences sit atop the accessible green roof of the retail space and wrap around the large public plaza. With the incorporation of offices, medical offices, hotel and conference center, this mixed-use development becomes not just a destination for the surrounding community, but a sustainable work/live/play environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Aquí* es donde e visto las licencias de construcción por si alguien se anima a hecharle un ojo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Our contextual approach is realized through sustainable solutions both in building form and building systems. Through the purposed implementation of solar shading and building orientation, the development takes advantage of the temperate climate. The incorporation of passive systems, e.g. natural ventilation and rain water reclamation and filtration, allow the built environment to have a symbiotic relationship with the natural environment. The Chia Master Plan attains its identity from its natural and cultural context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cargocollective.com/benbuehrle/Mixed-use-Masterplan
> En el portafolio del estudio también encontraran los diseños de las ultimas dos torres mas altas de North Point...
> 
> Además las vías aledañas a lo que seria este Master Plan como estas dos que se ven *acá * ya están 1A. kay:
> 
> Ojalá se concrete... :banana:


----------



## Android2001

More October updates for several projects.





Feleru* said:


> Vi está imagen y me puse a buscar y parece ser que Porta 100 cambio de diseño y no sabiamos o no se habia reportado acá.
> 
> *Este era el anterior diseño*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> http://www.greenfactory.com.co/?page_id=1453
> 
> PORTA 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.greenfactory.com.co/?page_id=1453
> 
> También en el mismo lugar encontré este otro render nocturno del que quieren construir al lado de Andino y lo nombran como *M001* pero es PARAGON creo
> 
> 
> PARAGON
> Antes lo teníamos registrado como Andino 81 porque así le puso Didier Rincon al diseño que creímos era, pero ese al parecer no fue el ganador.
> 
> Es este.
> En Construcción ya
> 
> 
> Render mas actualizado. La robustes y los primeros niveles de doble o triple altura mejoraron muchísimo
> y ahora la estructura esqueleto que antes se veía por fuera ahora queda de tras del muro cortina de vidrio
> Hay que arreglar nombre y render en *MAPS ENGINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aca se habia puesto este render de REM pero evolucionó al anterior que puse nocturno. REM lo llama PARAGON
> http://www.rem.com.co/wp/portfolio-view/paragon/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Y otro render mejor de *PARK 97.14*
> 
> PARK 97.14
> Tambipen en construcción ya:


----------



## Android2001

General project developments by* Fenix 2007 - October 11 updates.*
*

Alameda Centro Empresarial Santa Bárbara *| 























*Usaquén Plaza | 
*







































*



Torre 123 |






























MPH 123 | 























Palmetto Park 123 | 






















Suisse Centre | 





















Clínica del Bosque - Edificio Compensar |



















*


----------



## Android2001

CENTRO COMERCIAL 
PARQUE LA COLINA 























Fenix_2007 said:


> Esta es la foto más reciente que he podido encontrar de Parque Colina.
> Es de finales de julio pasado (o sea de hace más de dos meses) y sale en el informe trimestral de Parque Arauco.
> Cabe notar que muchas otras marcas como Bath & Body Works, Imaginarium y Victoria's Secret, entre otras, han confirmado presencia en el centro comercial.
> 
> http://www.parauco.com/


----------



## Android2001

*New residential project*

OGA 648 | PRO

*Floors:* 20
*Location:* 7a-48.




nicoe said:


> Dos nuevos proyectos(creo que aun no estan):
> 
> OGA 648
> 
> En la 7a con 48, con buena altura y un diseño curioso, uno mas que se coló del decreto 562.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Otro proyecto nuevo, en la esperanza con Ciudad de cali, en el costado sur-oriental,en un lote que estuvo por muchos años quieto. Solo tiene un cerramiento del lote, y valla. Por el cerramiento pensaría que es de constructora bolívar.


----------



## Android2001

*New project.*



Feleru* said:


> Estuve dando vueltas pero no encontre exactament el lote de este proyecto, apenas dice como referencia que es en el sector Financiero d ela Calle 72, y guiarse por el edificio y la casa blanca de al lado que aparece en el render pero no la pille. a ver quien da con el lote.
> 
> No es la gran cosa igual..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1861090356...86109035650/10157722027200651/?type=3&theater


----------



## Android2001

*Agora Convention Centre*



anakinthedark said:


> Agora 12/10/16
> 
> Agora2 by anakinthedark, on Flickr


*Rendering:*


----------



## Feleru*

Uyyy no cambió? . La fachada es totalmente diferente.


----------



## Android2001

Escogí la versión que mas me gustó de una búsqueda rapida en Google. A lo mejor no es la correcta?


----------



## Y.archbog

proyecto el retiro Bogota










http://casas.mitula.com.co/offer-detalle/270712/1870112475626566456/8/1/barrio-retiro-bogota/engelvoelkers


----------



## Android2001

*CITY U

Almost finished.

*


Feleru* said:


> .
> ______________
> CITY U
> 
> video en el link
> http://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/video/proyecto-de-residencias-city-u/16726411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*General Development Updates by Fenix 2007 - October 14th*

All credits to him.

*Papyrus Park 118 | *






















*Moret |*























*Torre Baluarte |*






















*Orsay | *





















*Meridiano 122 | *




















-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------






*
BD Bacata.*


BD BACATA by YERSON DIAZ, on Flickr

BD BACATA by YERSON DIAZ, on Flickr


----------



## Feleru*

-


Vean lo que me encontré. Nuevamente escuchamos de *PRU* *Proscenio.*
http://www.yellowstonecp.com/en/investment-portfolio/project-proscenio-–-bogota-arts-district 

.
_____________________________
PROJECT PROSCENIO – BOGOTA ARTS DISTRICT

*Fund Compartment Size *= Up to COP$ 250,000 million
*Expected Entry:* 2017
*Location:* Bogota, Colombia
*Sector:* Real Estate – Retail, Residential, Office, Hotel, Theatre
*Strategy:* Development & Income-producing

Proscenio Arts District is the largest private Real Estate urban re-development project in Colombia. The plan is to fully re-develop 3 city blocks from scratch in one of Bogota’s most high-end districts. The site will include more than 150,000 square meters of commercial and residential space, state-of-the-art office towers, more than 100 shops, a collection of restaurants, 2 hotels, a unique cultural space, generous public open space, and a theatre for the performing arts—all offering unparalleled amenities for residents, employees and guests.

YELLOWSTONE’s Affiliates & Partners are currently assembling the land for the development of the Project. The Team expects land consolidation completion and launch of the Fund Compartment in 2017.





























Rendering que ya conocíamos del centro cultural diseñado por Norman Foster.


----------



## Android2001

^^
Finally we hear some news about that amazing project! 

The last building shown will be designed by Norman Foster.


----------



## Android2001

*This building recently finished is supposed to have the tallest uninterrupted vertical garden in South America, and one of the tallest in the world.*



jeruco said:


> Segun lei es el jardin vertical mas grande del mundo.
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Bogotá
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello, en Flickr
> 
> 
> El jardín vertical más grande del mundo en Colombia by Ignacio Solano Cabello,
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

^^


wow!!!!!!!


wonderful!!!


----------



## Feleru*

.
___________________________________________________________________________________________
ELDORADO INTERNACIONAL AIRPORT
Ampliación












yeyoman said:


> Lo pongo acá también.
> Mis amigos les traigo unas fotos de avances fresquitas y de rechupete, espero que lo disfruten son de diferentes viajes de este mes, como comentario aparte la operacion aérea ha estado bastante traumatica por el clima, adecuaciones de aropuertos y trafico, personalmente me han tocado varias salidas tarde y sobre vuelos y el dia de ayer nos devolvieron ya llegando a Cali por cierre del aeropuerto.
> 
> Lo prometido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo Piso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tercer Piso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todas las fotos en el interior de la ampliación son tomadas por mi y son del dia de ayer 14/10/2016
> 
> Saludos​




Que buen respiro los nuevos jardines verticales y materas que colocaron en el Aeropuerto.

Ojala pongan mas.

Cortesía forista mambablack




















Cortesía forista cero_852


----------



## Y.archbog

*
Galerias - Bogotá
CALLE 52A 25/35 SALA DE VENTAS*










http://www.fincaraiz.com.co/aiko/bogota/proyecto-nuevo-det-2370605.aspx#


----------



## Android2001

*General Project Developments*

*All credits to Fenix_2007* - *October 19th updates.*


------------------------------------


*Torre Aconstruir | offices | U/C*






















---------------------------------------

*Clínica Jasban | Health Services | Almost Finished*






























---------------------------------------------

*
Naos | Offices | Just finished*






































--------------------------------------------


*Luminum | Commercial*






















------------------------------------------

*Porta 100 | Commercial | Finished*
































-------------------------------------------


*Artek 98 | Residential | U/C*





















------------------------------------------

*Alturia 109 | Residential*






















----------------------------------------

*
Jade | Residential*






















----------------------------------------

*Jai 96 | Residential*






















--------------------------------------


*Markís Chicó |Residential | U/C*






















----------------------------------------

*Botanika OtiumPark | Residential | U/C*






















----------------------------------------


*Eva 110 | Residential | Just Finished*




















-------------------------------------


----------



## Feleru*

_____________________
ICON CABRERA




Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> _____________________
> ICON CABRERA
> https://www.facebook.com/Nuevo-ICON-Cabrera-280486602103308/
> *KR 7 - CLL 85*
> ESQUINA NOROCCIDENTAL.
> 
> 
> Parece que después de muchísimo tiempo en Venta, ya lograron alcanzar o sobrepasar el punto de equilibrio pues por fin se conocen avances de obra.
> 
> Fotos publicadas el 4 Octubre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Y.archbog

como quedaron las torres t7y t8 de ciudadela sarmiento angulo





























http://www.archdaily.co/co/796816/torres-t7-t8-edgar-solano-mauricio-patino-santiago-fonseca


----------



## Feleru*

Vale la pena ponerlas todas.




















































































































http://www.archdaily.co/co/796816/torres-t7-t8-edgar-solano-mauricio-patino-santiago-fonseca


----------



## Y.archbog

*AC 26 No. 70 – 46*










http://ingeurbe.com/proyectos-en-ejecucion/centrica-apartamentos/planos/

no se si conocían este 










*cr 1#69-99*



















http://www.coala.com.co/portfolio/trieste/

http://trieste.com.co/ubicacion/#top


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments - Credits to Fenix 2007 - Oct 24th updates*


*Grand Hyatt *






















*Salitre + 24*






















*Gran Reserva de Pomerol *






















*Bracol *














*Torre EAR *























*Leck 93 *























*Edificio Calle 93 *
























*Entorno 93 *
























*Unidad Quirúrgica del Chicó *





















*Insigma *






























*9316 Centro Empresarial *























*Torre Seki *























*Balcony 93 *






















*Cariño Chicó 
*












*Ekilibrivm*






























ELare 92.






















*Uniandinos *






















*
La Toscana 
*























*IOS Virrey *























*Ikaria *























*Gaia |*
























*Torre 90 *
































*9016 Oficinas *
























Novo 92 
























*Palko 92 *





















*Ecotek Calle 99 | *























--------------------------------------------



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> _____________
> ZIMA 26
> Publicadas ayer.
> https://www.facebook.com/GALLOLONDOÑO-arquitectos-249743831742406/


*Soko*











*Credits to Paz Col*









*America Centro de Negocios*






















Karldsgn said:


> Imágenes del 21/oct/2016
> 
> Tomé estas fotos con el celular y desde lejos, por eso no se ve detalladamente el volumen de trabajo que es impresionante en cuanto a personal y maquinaria. Me parece que van al mejor ritmo posible, aunque es una obra muy compleja, creería que pronto se comenzará a ver algo a nivel de calle.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Every project in Bogotá is so wonderful and there are tons of them!!

Congrats Colombia!


----------



## Android2001

*General Developments - Credits to Fenix 2007 - Oct 26th update*


*Icon Cabrera | U/C






















Paragon | U/C






















80-Once | U/C























Citibog | PRO





















Edificio 91-11 | U/C






















Neos Office | PRO




























(Cajicá) Nou Centro Empresarial | U/C





























(Cajicá) Sabana del Marqués | U/C






















L35 Bancolombia | PRO

Nada.




























Allure | PRO






















11.85 Office | PRO

Nada.




















Hotel Bioxury | Completed






















Savile | Completed






















(Chía) Clínica de Marly Jorge Cavelier Gaviria | U/C































Neos Nogal | Completed
























Vendome Residences | PRO

























Balcony 92-9 | PRO























F93 | Completed






















(Cajicá) Sabana Park | U/C




















*​


----------



## Android2001

*ATRIO - Construction updates - Oct 24th*

















jurog said:


> Avances de hoy
> 
> Ya se fundieron los muros del sotano -5, ya tienen algunos muros del sotano -4 fundidos y empiezan a formaletear los puros de este mismo nivel, los aceros ya llegan mas o menos hasta la mitad del nivel -2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya están haciendo pruebas, aparentemente para la transición en la base de estructura de concreto reforzado a metálica :banana:


----------



## Feleru*

El primer render no es es el diseño final de Atrio es otro.


----------



## Android2001

Puedes darme un link que muestre la torre completa por favor? Para usarlo aqui cada vez.


----------



## Feleru*

Android2001 said:


> Puedes darme un link que muestre la torre completa por favor? Para usarlo aqui cada vez.



El único nocturno que hay es este que es la versión de 2 antenas, pero es algo que no sabemos si tiene 1 o 2 o sino lleva pero es valido.










de resto pues hay varios.


----------



## Android2001

Listo ya hice el cambio.


----------



## TEBC

Bogota stunning


----------



## Y.archbog

PROYECTO CORFERIAS CAZA ARQUITECTOS​


























































































http://cazarch.com/project/corferias/

https://www.instagram.com/cazarch/


----------



## Dale

Has the Metro broken ground yet ?


----------



## Feleru*

_____________________
Avances autoria del forista Fenix_2007 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=54614


.
____________________________

PM 00I UNKNOWN NAME
Cl.93A con Cr.12

11 floors , render not public yet.




















___________________________________________

TORRE UNO93
Cr.11A con Cl.93

We can find the final render but we find this sketch





















______________________________________

MIDTOWN COPORATE CENTER
Av.Cl.92 con Av.Cr.11






























______________________________

EDIFICIO 9111
Cl.91 con Cr.11






















_______________________________


EL PALCO
Cl.88 con Cr.13































___________________________________



85 SQUARE 
Av.Cl.85 con Cr.12






















________________________________



OCHENTA81 
Cl.80/81 con Av.Cr.11






















________________________


NEOPOINT 83 
Autonorte con Cl.83





























___________________________________


KUBIK VIRREY II 
Cl.87 con Cr.19C






















________________________________________

KUBIK VIRREY I
Cl.87 con Cr.19C

Casi terminado pero no todavía.




















____________________________________

VERTICAL 87 
Cl.87 con Cr.19B

Terminado.





















_____________________________

KUBIK 4 
Cr.19A con Cl.86























____________________________

BLANCO
Cl.87 con Cr.18






















_________________________



ESQUINA REPUBLICANA
Cr.18 con Cl.86






















______________________________________



VIRREY 88
Cr.14 con Cl.88






















____________________________

SANTA MARIA DEL PARQUE
Cr.14 con Cl.88























________________________________________


1497 PARK
Cr.14 con Cl.97A
































___________________________
​


----------



## Android2001

...


yeisson said:


> *9 5 _ r e s i d e n c e s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mema-arquitectos.com/vespucci


----------



## Android2001

*....Parque La Colina - Oct 29th construction update
*


Fenix_2007 said:


> 189526928​


----------



## Android2001

...


----------



## Android2001

*More recent updates.*



Fenix_2007 said:


> *30/10/2016*
> 
> 
> Central Point | Av.Cl.26 con Cr.74
> 
> Van muy bien las primeras torres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Garden Inn | Av.Cl.26 con Tr.84A
> 
> Le faltan unos 3 pisos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de mi autoría .​


----------



## Android2001

*More general developments.*





yeisson said:


> nose si sean nuevos
> 
> *93-5 bogota *
> 
> cerca a vitrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comercio 122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laud.co/


----------



## Android2001

*Triangulo de Bavaria | Urban Renewal Project.*


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata
*


Harryx5 said:


> Updates.


----------



## Android2001

*Tadeo University Arts Faculty | Just finished*














Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr

Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr

Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr

Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr

Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

Access ramp (really a park) that connects major downtown park to university, also recently completed.

Utadeo encendió la luz de su nuevo Edificio de Artes y Diseño by utadeo.edu.co, on Flickr










https://twitter.com/MuchoHP/status/784373460051066881


----------



## Android2001

More general developments below.


----------



## Feleru*

.

CREDITS TO FENIX_2007
.

_______________________

AKASHA 106 
Cr.7Bis con Cl.10

































___________________________


AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS
7ma con Av.Cl.100



















































________________________________________


VITRVM
7ma con Cl.93




















































__________________________________

NOU 5-92
Cr.5 con Cl.92
























______________________________


8605 
Circunvalar con Cl.86





















_____________________________________


SOLHÉ
Dg.76 con Cr.1A
























______________________________________



LUMINI
Circunvalar con Cl.71





















_____________________________


TRISTE
Cr.1 con Cl.70























____________________________________


ABITAT 51
Cr.3 con Cl.51A






















________________________________


OGA 648
Séptima/Cr.6 con Cl.48A


















​


----------



## Feleru*

ASHHH Y YO DEMORANDOME PARA COLOCAR LOS RENDER ADECUADOS Y TODO.


----------



## Android2001

XP

No te preocupes, voy a omitir mis post.


----------



## FelixMadero

A booming southern america capital!


----------



## Bidelson

Bogota never ceases to amaze with impeccable taste new residential high-rise buildings: architecture, landscape design, design details such as porches with glass marts. Really surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## Y.archbog

*Arquitectura en Estudio + Nieto Arquitectos, primer lugar en concurso Colegio Santa Francisca Romana*























































http://www.archdaily.co/co/775256/arquitectura-en-estudio-plus-nieto-arquitectos-primer-lugar-en-concurso-colegio-santa-francisca-romana


----------



## Android2001

*Hogar Geriátrico | Recently finished*
Credits to Fenix 2007


----------



## I(L)Bogota

Muy loable el trabajo de ustedes muchachos especialmente Fenix, Felipe, Android y Yeisson. La ciudad les agradecería cuando algún curioso luego de visitar este hilo tome la decisión de conocer la ciudad kay:


----------



## Android2001

*Teyuna | U/C*
*Credits to Fenix_2007*


----------



## Android2001

*Cinemateca Distrital | U/C *

*Credits to Se.Morales27*


----------



## Y.archbog

mas imagenes de este proyecto nuevo 
*
Calle 145 No 9-55. Está compuesto por 2 torres de 28 pisos *




























http://ingeurbe.com/proyectos-en-ejecucion/parkview-145-apartamentos/descripcion/









*Nicolás de Federman - Bogotá
CARRERA 50 57B-80/CARRERA 47 58-31*










http://www.fincaraiz.com.co/apartamento-en-venta/bogota/nicolas_federman-det-2426531.aspx#


----------



## Android2001

*North Point House | 22 F | New Project *



jurog said:


>


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata - Nov 24*


BD Bacata by Andrea Rodriguez, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001

Bogotá by john carranza, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*Teleskop | U/C*



jurog said:


> Empezó a crecer Teleskop


----------



## Android2001

*Ágora | U/C
*
*Nov 30th updates.*



jurog said:


> Empezó instalación de sistema de ventaneria y fachadas en Ágora Bogotá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de Lumus Colombia


Ágora Bogotá by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001

*América Centro Mundial de Negocios | U/C*
*Nov 30th update.*



jurog said:


> Hasta en tremendos diluvios esta obra avanza



América Centro Mundial de Negocios b by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001

*Atrio | U/C*
*Nov 25th updates.*



jurog said:


> Ya casi....Un sótano menos, ya trabajan en el nivel -2 y sorprendentemente también en el -1, ya empezaron a fundir las columnas definitivas del -1 que están por fuera de la huella del edificio, en unos 20 días ya sale la estructura al nivel 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columnas del nivel -1 :banana:
> 
> 
> Impresionantes las formaletas de las columnas principales de la torre, fácilmente pueden tener metro y medio de diámetro :nuts:




Atrio by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr

​


----------



## Android2001

*North Point 5 | Just completed.*




jurog said:


> De verdad quedo bastante alta!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La torre I y la torre II tienes esta valla de curaduria en los parqueaderos, están modificando la licencia, no se si pueda ser para alguna de las torres altas, o si tiene algo que ver con la división del lote para las espatas futuras, lo cierto es que al parecer a este proyecto le hace falta bastante por construir


North Point Torre E by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr



*Neos Moda | U/C*

*Fashion mall in run down part of the city center.*


























roda colombus_1 by Rodrigo Díaz, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001

*Parque la Colina | U/C*
_*Dec 1 2016 updates.
*_

CC Parque La Colina by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr

CC Parque La Colina by bancoimagenesdistritocapital DistritoCapital, on Flickr



paz-col said:


> Unas foticos que tome ayer de Parque la colina, estan decorando por la epoca de navidad.


----------



## Y.archbog

nuevo proyecto 








+

*Calle 96 N. 9 a 96
*
https://vimeo.com/193095984




























http://vista96.arktiva.com/fachada


----------



## Y.archbog

Change of design

72-24​




































http://metrica.us/2016/11/19/approved-concept-art-district-design-bogota/


----------



## Feleru*

Lindo, me gusta. Es el que quedaría al lado de Hub 72


----------



## Android2001

Very nice!


----------



## Y.archbog

nuevo

ANTIQUE RESERVADO​
calle 134c 12b-36 










http://www.terra3di.com/antique


ANTIQUE​
calle 135b-12b



























http://antiquebogota.com/


----------



## Android2001

More updates for *Parque la Colina*



dres2k said:


> Parque de cc Parque La Colina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...B-C7A3-4117-B852-35D67FB7AD88_zpstzehlaky.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las lamparas de piso tienen una cadenita como para prender/apagar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las "franjas" que se ven son de chorros de agua iluminados que áun estan instalando según vi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Android2001

General updates of projects around the city, specially around the central area.



DanCa13 said:


> Comparto algunas fotos que no son tanto avances, más bien solo muestran algunos proyectos más que todo del centro.
> 
> Un par de Elemento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya en el centro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estas dos aéreas son propiedad de la compañía Xenital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otras fotos...
> 
> De CityU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De BD y la Independencia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De BD y K5-23 . El del medio no se cuál sea, ¿Cómo se llama y cuantos pisos tendrá?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K5 y la torre diagonal que tampoco recuerdo su nombre :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crédito a los autores que les corresponda


----------



## Y.archbog

avance de obra imágenes de noviembre




























http://www.prodesa.com/proyectos-de-vivienda-nueva/bogota/equilibrium/va-la-obra/noviembre-2016/


actualizaron la pagina y pusieron nuevos proyectos

*8600*



































[/QUOTE]



http://akornarquitectos.com/portafolio


----------



## towerpower123

The tower portions of those last two look halfway decent, but the base looks completely hostile to pedestrians.

I think it is important to point out that BD Bacata, that tall glass skyscraper that is Bogota's new tallest is the first crowdfunded skyscraper ever, with 3800 investors each buying $20,000 shares of the building to raise the full $170 Million. It is a whole new method of getting massive skyscrapers built in places where traditional developers hide from. http://gizmodo.com/the-first-crowdfunded-skyscraper-is-almost-finished-an-1730146041


----------



## TopWatch

towerpower123 said:


> The tower portions of those last two look halfway decent, but the base looks completely hostile to pedestrians.


Those sidewalks look like that because the old urbanism and the construction time. For new constructions like this, Bacata, Atrio and most of new buildings, they have to grant some public space, represented in wider sidewalks and small "Parks" look at this image in the base are a kind of plaza.​


towerpower123 said:


> I think it is important to point out that BD Bacata, that tall glass skyscraper that is Bogota's new tallest is the first crowdfunded skyscraper ever, with 3800 investors each buying $20,000 shares of the building to raise the full $170 Million. It is a whole new method of getting massive skyscrapers built in places where traditional developers hide from. http://gizmodo.com/the-first-crowdfunded-skyscraper-is-almost-finished-an-1730146041


I have heard that in this moment this construction runs out of money and have debts whit some banks. 

Is this true?

Greetings!​


----------



## Android2001

A couple of projects, first one was finished and the second one is still just renderings.



Feleru* said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> http://www.escalar.com.co/
> 
> Por cierto pongo estas imágenes, ya que no teniamos unas adecuadas para mostrar bien como quedó *Ochenta81* , que ya tiene sus meses d efinalizado pero no se tenia buen registro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Y también de Escalar encontré este de portada sale como para 2019, parece que está acabado de hacer XD No lo encontré en Maps Engine :dunno:
> 
> _______________________
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> *Carrera 1 este NO 72A – 96*
> Bogotá - Colombia


----------



## Android2001

*Central Point | U/C*



Fenix_2007 said:


> Central Point | Av.Cl.26 con Cr.75
> 
> Fácil saber cual es el hotel. Avanza muy bien.


----------



## Android2001

*El Dorado Airport Expansion | U/C*



Fenix_2007 said:


> Aeropuerto Internacional Eldorado (Ampliaciones) | Av.Cl.26 con Cr.
> 
> El costado internacional debería abrir primero, desde afuera al menos se ve más avanzado que el nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Android2001

*New renderings for Arena Bogota*



yeisson said:


> no se si ya la habían publicado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imgrum.net/media/1166065723092383348_457307956


----------



## Feleru*

.

Photos of forumers *Proyopal and Fenix2007*,
all credits to them



______________________________

LIVINN BOHO
























______________________________

BD BACATÁ










































______________________________


VITRVM











































______________________________


AMÉRICA CENTRO DE NEGOCIOS



































______________________________


AKROS



































______________________________

TORRE INDEPENDENCIA























__________________________________________



FLORMORADO




















__________________________________________



BELLAVISTA






















_______________________________



OFICINAS 100X11B































_______________________________



CANVAS






















______________________________



BANCOLOMBIA































______________________________



TORRE 91-11























______________________________



EXACTA
































______________________________



PARAGÓN























______________________________



80ONCE
































______________________________



TAMARINDO






















______________________________



ICON CABRERA





















______________________________



ECOTEK





























______________________________



85 SQUARE




















​


----------



## Feleru*

.


fotos *ingenious_07*

.

________________________
ÁGORA BOGOTÁ


.






























________________________
TORRE 7-24























________________________
UNIVERSIDAD CENTRAL
FASE I
































________________________
ZIMA 26





















​


----------



## Feleru*

.

___________________

More updates.
All credits to forumer *Fenix2007 *
SSC Colombia


.

__________________________

SALVIO



























































__________________________

GAIA
























__________________________

TORRE 90






















__________________________

PALKO 92























__________________________

LA TOSCANA
























__________________________

LIQUIDAMBAR























__________________________

TORRE SEKI























__________________________

INSIGMA
























__________________________

9316 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL
























__________________________

BALCONY 93
































__________________________

LARES 92























__________________________

9016 OFICINAS























__________________________

ÁREA 98
























__________________________

ORIVIETO
























__________________________

EMPRESARIAL 97
























__________________________

BOG LAS AMÉRICAS
























__________________________

LUXURY 93























__________________________

BRIDGE 93






















__________________________

LUXE 92























__________________________

UNIDAD QUIRÚRGICA CHICÓ

We have just this render






















__________________________

CC MULTIPLAZA LA FELICIDAD 



















​


----------



## Android2001

Great updates.


----------



## Feleru*

_______________

New Project




Feleru* said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> *NUEVO PROYECTO*
> Para colocar en Maps Engine
> quien tenga acceso.
> 
> *
> Calle 16 Entre 4ta y 5ta*
> https://www.google.com.co/maps/@4.6...mFIigD-jT_Kjanhw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=es-419
> 
> Queda al lado de la procuraduria, Torre bicentenario y Blanc.
> esa calle pronto va a llenarse parece.
> 
> 
> 
> 57UNO VIVIENDA ESTUDIANTIL
> 
> *18 pisos*
> 
> No es el nombre oficial , no le han puesto pero
> le puse así provisionalmente por quien la construye y su uso
> https://www.57uno.com/project/vivienda-estudiantil-en-el-centro-de-bogota/
> 
> Me alegra que sigan surgiendo proyectos para el centro
> pero me preocupa que salgan con cada cosa rara estrambotica
> y de colores. Espero la zona no se convierta en ese revoltijo experimental
> de diseños raros como Panamá y otras ciudades.
> 
> *Ojo que no son renders sino bosquejos dibujos, así que podría cambiar el feeling y look despues.*






​


----------



## Android2001

*BD Bacata | 67 floors | 240 m | U/C*





Yopal said:


> Foto de Cristina Stratulat


----------



## el palmesano

awsome project!!!!



Feleru* said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 57UNO VIVIENDA ESTUDIANTIL[/FONT]
> 
> *18 pisos*
> 
> No es el nombre oficial , no le han puesto pero
> le puse así provisionalmente por quien la construye y su uso
> https://www.57uno.com/project/vivienda-estudiantil-en-el-centro-de-bogota/
> 
> Me alegra que sigan surgiendo proyectos para el centro
> pero me preocupa que salgan con cada cosa rara estrambotica
> y de colores. Espero la zona no se convierta en ese revoltijo experimental
> de diseños raros como Panamá y otras ciudades.
> 
> *Ojo que no son renders sino bosquejos dibujos, así que podría cambiar el feeling y look despues.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Feleru*

________________________________

_______________________________
.

GRAND HYATT
Informe No. 29 

*Enero 2017*


----------



## Feleru*

.
_____________________
*TROPICARIO *
JARDÍN BOTÁNICO








+ IMÁGENES EN
http://www.archdaily.co/co/02-36778...ropicario-del-jardin-botanico-bogota-colombia

Para el que no recuerda como sería













































​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Proposal for the building of Faculty of Sciences Javeriana university*






































http://www.elequipomazzanti.com/es/proyecto/concurso-facultad-de-ciencias-javeriana/

quien sabrá cual habrá ganado?????????


----------



## Feleru*

.

_____________________
*ESPACIO PUBLICO*
Centro Empresarial Santa Bárbara




























.
Fotos *fenix_2007*

_____________________
*AKASHA 106*






















_____________________
*86 05*
























_____________________
*LUMINI*

























_____________________
*TRISTE*




















​


----------



## TopWatch

.

_____________________
*PLAZA CLARO*
































_____________________
*ELEMENTO*





















.
By *TopWatch*



_____________________________
*COLISEO EL CAMPÍN*
DEM




















.
By *Caracol Radio*



_____________________
*ZIMA 26*





















.
By *Feleru**



_____________________
*B75 BELLAVISTA*





















.
By *yeisson*



_____________________
*CAPRI*





















.
By *Barto920203*



_____________________
*TORRE DE LA INDEPENDENCIA*























_____________________
*TORRE K 5-23, TORRE 5ta AVENIDA & ÁKROS*





















.
By *Klinsmann_19*



_____________________
*TORRE INNOVA*























_____________________
*NAOS MODA*





















.
By *ingenious_07*
​


----------



## Feleru*

.
Fotos Fenix-2007 SSC


______________________
*EL PALCO*























______________________
*KUBIK VIRREY II*

































______________________
*KUBIK VIRREY *


























______________________
*85 SQUARE *


























______________________
*BLANCO*
























______________________
*VIRREY 88*























______________________
*SANTA MARIA DEL PARQUE*























______________________
*NOVO 92*























______________________
*OFICINAS BANCOLO*
























______________________
*IA VIRREY*























______________________
*VIRREY HAUS*





















______________________
*14-97 PARK*


























______________________
*14-97 PARK*























______________________
*RESTAURANTES*

varios nuevos y Re modelados por la zona rosa

















































______________________
*FLORMORADO PLAZA*
Fotos Harryx5





























​


----------



## Y.archbog

MUNAM


LUGAR: BOGOTA, COLOMBIA
ESTADO: DISEÑO CONCEPTUAL
EQUIPO: CARLOS ARNAIZ, EMMY JULIETTE RODRÍGUEZ, JOEM ELIAS SANEZ

Munam, un proyecto encargado *por la Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá con la Universidad de los Andes,* como un centro para la floreciente industria de la música de Colombia, un negocio muy importante y lucrativo en Bogotá. CAZA trabajó al lado de estos dos grupos para llegar a* un edificio de uso mixto de múltiples facetas que centralizar todos los elementos de la industria de la música,* a lo largo de una de las avenidas más importantes de Bogotá. La estructura podría albergar oficinas, estudios de grabación, espacios para eventos de distintos tamaños, y el mayor anfiteatro al aire libre en la ciudad, junto con un nuevo centro comercial, un parque humedal restaurado, y un estacionamiento estructurado.























































https://cazarch.com/project/munam/


----------



## chala

me encanta MUNAM


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!!


----------



## tonixzamboy

Bravo! La Ciudad de Bogota es muy linda y son hermosa Saludos de la Ciudad de Zamboanga en la Paiz de Filipinas! Gracias . . .Viva! Colombia y Filipinas!


----------



## Y.archbog

* Balcony 126*| Calle 126 # 7-94 

*DISEÑO ANTERIOR*










DISEÑO NUEVO, UN POCO RARO







































http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectodetalle/apartamentos-balcony-126


----------



## TopWatch

*Teleskop*
Santa Fé

Project Forum:N/A 
Official website: http://www.teleskop.com.co/


Project facts

- Developer: Arpro

- Architect: Gustavo Perry Arquitectos S.A.S. & KONRAD BRUNNER

- Floorspace: N/A

- Floors: 24
















Harryx5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

*Cinemateca Distrital*
Santa Fé

Project Forum:N/A 
Official website: http://www.idartes.gov.co/content/la-nueva-cinemateca-una-realidad-para-bogotá


Project facts

- Developer: Empresa de Renovación Urbana de Bogotá D.C.

- Architect: Colectivo 720

- Floorspace: 4990.0 m²

- Floors: 4fl + 3bm














Centro de Bogota, desde las alturas. by Brayan Olarte, en Flickr​

Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

*Área Vital Santa Bárbara + Meridiano 122*
Usaquén

Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://www.areavitalsas.com/ & N/D


Project facts

- Developer: Inverluna y Cia SAS & Constructora Capital

- Architect: RFV Arquitectura & Jaime Rendon Arquitectos

- Floorspace: 4.093m² & N/D

- Floors: 9 & 8






Fenix_2007 said:


> *12/07/2017*
> 
> ...
> 
> Ambos tienen el mismo ritmo de trabajo.




Saludos!​


----------



## Feleru*

.

________________________________

*PARAGON
*























.

________________________________

*85 SQUARE
*






















.

From here, credits to Proyopal
________________________________

*TELESKOP
*








































.


________________________________

*EQUILIBRIUM
*











































































.

________________________________

*ARBOS CENTRAL
*































.

________________________________

*VITRVM
*








































.

________________________________

*ICON CABRERA
*






























.

________________________________

*AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS
*







































.

________________________________

*CLÍNICA EL BOSQUE
*


















































.

________________________________

*FLORMORADO EMPRESARIAL
*






















.

________________________________

*CEDRITOS 147
*



















​


----------



## Feleru*

https://www.facebook.com/chromastud...03459008643/10156989190548644/?type=3&theater


_______________________________

*ROSALES 77-21*
/ STM Construcciones / 2017 / Bogotá. CO


----------



## Feleru*

.

Fotos *autoría* del forista *snig*


____________________________

9316 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL






















.

____________________________

TORRE SEKI






















.

____________________________

LARES 92


















​


----------



## Feleru*

.

_________________________

*GRAND HYATT*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Informe N° 35 Hotel Grand Hyatt 
Avance de obra junio 2017

















.
​


----------



## Feleru*

.

____________________________________________

*HILTON CORFERIAS*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría Jurog













jurog said:


> Me sorprende que están utilizando vigas prefabricadas, va a crecer muy rápido




.
​


----------



## Feleru*

.

____________________________________________

*1191*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007






























.

____________________________________________

*8111*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007































.

____________________________________________

*80 ONCE*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007



















.



.

____________________________________________

*B75 BELLAVISTA*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007






















.

____________________________________________

*METROPOLITANO*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007































.

____________________________________________

*ICON CABRERA*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007





















.

____________________________________________

*OFICINAS 100X11B*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007
































.

____________________________________________

*CANVAS*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007





















.

____________________________________________

*L35 BANCOLOMBIA*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007






















.

____________________________________________

*ENTORNO 106*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007
































.

____________________________________________

*ECOTEK*
BOGOTÁ D.C
Fotos autoría fenix_2007





















.

____________________________________________




​


----------



## Y.archbog

*TORRE TRIVENTI*| CALLE 80# 90-65








































http://grupodeconsultoriainmobiliaria.com/proyecto-triventi/


https://www.google.com.co/maps/@4.7046676,-74.1049071,3a,75y,205.86h,79.74t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s7e5blceE9w33KYWHaUvbkw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Y.archbog

*Balcony 85*| Carrera 19 # 85 - 53






























http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectodetalle/apartamentos-balcony-85


----------



## Y.archbog

* CLUB 94-10 *| 












Para CLUB 94-10 ha definido un edificio con terrazas y jardines verticales y horizontales que se enmarcan armoniosamente con un sector de la ciudad en donde hay alta arborización.

También ha sido cuidadoso de que las alturas sean armoniosas con las construcciones vecinas. Sobre la Calle 94A se hará en el piso 7 un retroceso para que la altura del edificio en ese punto sea similar a los edificios cercanos, mientras que desarrolló el mayor potencial de altura sobre la Calle 94, en donde hay una amplitud enmarcada por vías de dos carriles, y un separador amplio.



[URL="http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectodetalle/apartamentos-balcony-85"]http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectodetalle/apartamentos-balcony-85[/URL]


----------



## Y.archbog

*Veramonte - Ciprés*| cerros de suba








































http://www.constructorabolivarbog.com/detail/veramonte_cipres


----------



## Y.archbog

*copper-flats-87*| calle 87-18 frente al parque e virrey
























http://parnet.com.co/copper-flats-87/


----------



## Y.archbog

*NUEVO RENDER 
*
* 33 DC*| calle 33a, al oriente de la avenida Caracas 


























































http://estrategiascomerciales.co/propiedades/33dc-residencias-estudiantiles/

http://33dc.com.co/


----------



## Y.archbog

*Torre 90*| Calle 90 # 16 - 34 cambio diseÃ±o


Proyecto de 19 pisos y 4 sÃ³tanos de parqueaderos. Cuenta con comercio en los pisos 1 y 2, hotel del piso 4 al 9, oficinas del piso 10 al 18 y en Ãºltimo piso un rooftop. El hotel cuenta con el respaldo de la marca Residence Inn Marriott y OXO Hotel como operador hotelero. Proyecto diseÃ±ado en MilÃ¡n Â– Italia por el arquitecto Hembert PeÃ±aranda. Invierta ya en uno de los mejores proyectos inmobiliarios diseÃ±ados y construidos por Hitos.





























*Complejo Empresarial Torre 97*| Avenida Carrera 15 # 97 - 94cambio diseÃ±o











http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectos/proyecto-en-venta


el diseño final de este creo que ya esta en acabados


*Balcony 93-16*










hitos urbanos facebook


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE DE 8111*





























































http://tab.net.co/8111-2/



*EDIFICIO CIENCIAS UNIVERSIDAD JAVERIANA*
Bogotá, Colombia 
2017-En construcción 
13200m²

creo que es el ganador







































http://tab.net.co/edificio-ciencias-universidad-javeriana/


----------



## el palmesano

yeisson said:


> *Torre 90*| Calle 90 # 16 - 34 cambio diseÃ±o
> 
> 
> Proyecto de 19 pisos y 4 sÃ³tanos de parqueaderos. Cuenta con comercio en los pisos 1 y 2, hotel del piso 4 al 9, oficinas del piso 10 al 18 y en Ãºltimo piso un rooftop. El hotel cuenta con el respaldo de la marca Residence Inn Marriott y OXO Hotel como operador hotelero. Proyecto diseÃ±ado en MilÃ¡n Â– Italia por el arquitecto Hembert PeÃ±aranda. Invierta ya en uno de los mejores proyectos inmobiliarios diseÃ±ados y construidos por Hitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Complejo Empresarial Torre 97*| Avenida Carrera 15 # 97 - 94cambio diseÃ±o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectos/proyecto-en-venta
> 
> 
> el diseño final de este creo que ya esta en acabados
> 
> 
> *Balcony 93-16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitos urbanos facebook


awsome!


----------



## Y.archbog

imágenes actualizadas del proyecto *corferias 2030*




















Como parte de una relación constante con Corferias y la Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, Gensler produjo el Plan CORFERIAS 2030 para un vibrante evento de eventos, convenciones y ferias. La nueva zona de uso mixto de tránsito, cerca del centro de la ciudad, se convertirá en un punto focal para los eventos públicos y las celebraciones culturales de la ciudad. El plan está lleno de espacio de oficina, residencial y de hospitalidad, incluyendo un hotel Hilton de 410 llaves. El transporte público y los senderos para bicicletas conectan el complejo con la mayor región metropolitana. Una gran plaza central y parques más pequeños proporcionan lugares de reunión mientras que las vías peatonales elevadas fomentan la movilidad y activan el paisaje urbano. El nuevo distrito es un pilar central de la iniciativa de innovación de Bogotá y se convertirá en un lugar de vida urbana y un catalizador para la revitalización.

















































https://www.gensler.com/search?q=bogota


----------



## Y.archbog

Feleru* said:


> ____________________
> 
> TROPICARIO
> Jardín Botánico




*hotel hyatt*|AVANCE AGOSTO











*CENTRO COMERCIAL EL EDEN*|AVANCE AGOSTO


----------



## Y.archbog

imagenes mas realistas de proyecto *EAN Legacy*



















http://www.archdaily.co/co/880144/universidad-ean-presenta-diseno-del-primer-edificio-en-colombia-bajo-el-concepto-cradle-to-cradle


AVANCES DE *BELLAVISTA 75*






































Entorno AID-FACEBOOK


----------



## Feleru*

___________________________________________________
*9316 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL*
Calle 93 # 16-14











Me gusta 


























​


----------



## Y.archbog

234897320


----------



## Feleru*

.-

_______________________________

*85 SQUARE*


Cambiaron un poco el diseño entonces.

Según el video a finales de Octubre empiezan en anclaje de la fachada flotante.

Pongo esta captura que está como en mejor calidad.









​


----------



## Feleru*

.

.


______________________________
*KUBIK VIRREY II*
Residencial con
certificación LEED










.





















































​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Ágora Bogotá, el nuevo centro de convenciones de la ciudad*

Será inaugurado este miércoles para recibir el encuentro de jóvenes One Young World.










































































https://www.kienyke.com/noticias/agora-bogota-sede-one-young-world-2017










*
Este nuevo edificio tiene, además, 10 salones que se pueden convertir en 18, gracias a las paredes móviles, que tendrán capacidad para reuniones de entre 100 y 2.000 personas. Hay dos sótanos de parqueaderos, con 1.055 espacios para vehículos, 600 espacios para bicicletas, 19 ascensores y 12 escaleras eléctricas, una cocina principal ubicada en el sótano que puede atender hasta a 2.500 personas simultáneamente, y tres cocinas satélite en los pisos superiores.*

La inversión total del proyecto fue de 414 mil millones de pesos, de los cuales la Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá (CCB) aportó 290 mil, Corferias participó con 64 mil y el Gobierno Nacional, a través de Fontur, aportó 60 mil millones. La Cámara de Comercio estima que, después de 4 años de funcionamiento de Ágora Bogotá, este centro de convenciones dinamice la economía de la ciudad en valor estimado en 1% del PIB distrital.

Ágora Bogotá hace parte de la estrategia de la Cámara de Comercio y el Buró de Convenciones de Bogotá y Cundinamarca para aumentar la prosperidad de la ciudad y la región. Por cada evento masivo que se realiza en Bogotá, la CCB estima que se activan entre 11 y 15 sectores de la economía, como el transporte, la gastronomía, la seguridad privada, la logística y el sector hotelero.

Los promotores de este proyecto esperan que al año se realicen 212 eventos en el centro Ágora. De hecho, ya hay varias convenciones programadas para lo que queda del 2017, como el Encuentro Mundial de Big Data e Innovación, que se realizará el 5 y 6 de octubre, e incluso eventos que sucederán en varios años, como el Congreso Mundial de Neurocirugía, en 2021.


http://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/inauguran-centro-de-convenciones-agora-bogota-137220

https://agora-bogota.com/?d=sub&s=1741&p=11329&i=1


----------



## Feleru*

________________________________________________________

*CINEMATECA DISTRITAL*













ingenious_07 said:


>



________________________________________________________

*EDIFICIO ETAPA I - CAMPUS U CENTRAL*













ingenious_07 said:


>




________________________________________________________
*HILTON CORFERIAS*














ingenious_07 said:


> Las fotos el hotel son del 23 de septiembre, las demás de ayer


----------



## Feleru*

.
________________________

*ZIMA 26*









































​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Rafael de La-Hoz es galardonado en los Design & Health por el Centro de Tratamiento e Investigación de Cáncer de Bogotá*


El que es ya uno de los más prestigiosos estudios de arquitectura españoles, Rafael de La-Hoz Arquitectos, acaba de ser galardonado con el premio Future Healthy Built Environment Project por el Centro de Tratamiento e Investigación de Cáncer de Bogotá. Un galardón entregado durante el Design & Health World Congress celebrado hace unos días en Viena, que reconoce proyectos en fase de diseño o construcción que mejoren y aporten bienestar y salud a las comunidades. Diseñado por el estudio español en colaboración con la firma colombiana Construcciones Planificadas, el centro tiene previsto abrir sus puertas en 2020, con 230 camas en un total de 100.000 metros cuadrados, que incorporarán además un Centro de Investigación y un hotel para las familias de los pacientes. Un único complejo diseñado en torno a tres elementos básicos como son la eficacia, la luz y el silencio, que incluso en su forma se manifiesta ya como una gran mano tendida donde conviven las técnicas más punteras para el tratamiento y diagnóstico del cáncer, la investigación para su cura y espacios que amenizan en lo posible la estancia de las familias. Desde Rafael de La-Hoz Arquitectos reconocen la importancia del premio como un estímulo a la arquitectura hospitalaria llevada a cabo por el estudio, que en 2014 recibió ya el Premio Internacional a la Calidad Arquitectónica en los Edificios para Salud, otorgado por la Asociación de Arquitectura e Ingeniería Hospitalaria (AADAIH) y por la Federación Internacional de Ingeniería Hospitalaria (IFHE), por el Hospital Universitario Rey Juan Carlos de Móstoles, en Madrid.



















http://www.hdq.com.co/site/complejo-hospitalario-aranjuez/














































































https://www.experimenta.es/noticias/arquitectura/centro-de-tratamiento-e-investigacion-de-cancer-de-rafael-de-la-hoz-arquitectos/


http://www.rldiseno.com/proyecto-en-bogota-gana-premio-a-la-arquitectura-hospitalaria/

http://www.disup.com/rafael-la-hoz-galardonado-los-design-health-centro-tratamiento-e-investigacion-cancer-bogota/


----------



## Y.archbog

*TRENTO *|Calle 87 No. 12- 55, Bogotá.












http://www.coala.com.co/portfolio/trento/


*DOMUS *|Carrera 19a # 106a – 30|42|66.












http://proyectodomus.com/


----------



## Feleru*

Esta bonito, me gusta. Su distribución, parece amable con las zonas verdes en lo posible, maneja bien los espacios para que entre bastante luz ...
Es por fases.


----------



## Feleru*

.

______________________
*RESTORATION 
BASILICA VOTO NACIONAL*












Las replicas exactas. 











































































































​


----------



## Y.archbog

* Universidad Central *|sobre la carrera 5.ª y la calle 21























http://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/proyecto-de-renovacion-de-la-universidad-central-de-bogota-143726


----------



## Feleru*

.
______________________________________________________________

*AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS*











Credit to Forumer *HarryX5*


















Credit to Forumer *HarryX5*
​


----------



## Y.archbog

Quedó lindo* Livinn Boho* en el Centro de Bogotá



______________________________
*LIVINN BOHO *|
































































































*Mas fotos en : *

https://www.cstratulat.com/residential
​[/QUOTE]



Otro próximamente , cercano mas al centro Internacional, de la misma gente

*BOHO LIFE STYLE *|Carrera 7 con Calle 24 













en la pagina de vertikal aparece como:

*El proyecto Dua*l estÃ¡ ubicado en la Carrera 7 con Calle 24 en la ciudad de BogotÃ¡, cerca de la Calle 26 una de las vÃ*as mÃ¡s importantes de la ciudad con fÃ¡cil acceso a sitios clave como el Centro Administrativo Nacional, Corferias, el sector hotelero de la Calle 26 y el Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado.
*Se compone por dos torres de 20 pisos para un total de 272 apartamentos ubicados sobre una gran plataforma de 3 pisos de altura*, la cual alberga parqueaderos y zonas comunes. 


http://www.vertikal.net.co/proyecto_por_ciudad/1/bogot[/CENTER][/QUOTE]



*Mercados Urbanos *|Carrera 4 #17-66












https://www.larepublica.co/ocio/boho-food-market-un-nuevo-mercado-gourmet-que-llegara-a-bogota-en-2018-2558402











https://www.operainversiones.com/nosotros​


----------



## Y.archbog

* CEM Calle 100l *|Calle 100 con Carrera 11 










CEM Calle 100 es un Centro Empresarial ubicado en la Calle 100 con Carrera 11 en uno de los corredores corporativos mas consolidados de Bogota. *El Centro Empresarial estara conformado por 33.000 m2 de oficinas distribuidos en tres torres.*

http://www.jllproperty.com.co/es-co/bogot%C3%A1/calle-344/oficinas-en-arriendo/cem-calle-100/597503


----------



## Feleru*

Estos avances de nuevo edifico de la *Universidad de la Sabana* faltaba ponerlos acá.

.

______________________________________
*UNIVERSIDAD DE LA SABANA*
By *TopWatch*












TopWatch said:


> Universidad de La Sabana
> Chia - Area Metropolitana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por: Sofía MaGa​
> Saludos!!​


----------



## Feleru*

Pongo estos avances acá, ya vale la pena porque esta bastante adelantada la expansión.


_____________________________________________________________
* ELDORADO INT. AIRPORT*
The render does not show other areas already built and under construction
like the expansion of the North dock, but I still put it.
Photos by *Cero_852*












cero_852 said:


> Unas fotos que tomé hace un rato:
> 
> 
> Plataforma central con vista al muelle norte (lado LATAM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataforma central con vista al muelle sur (lado Avianca).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hace un tiempo vi que el local donde funcionaba una sucursal de Bancolombia estaba siendo usado por Avianca como oficina de servicio al cliente para resolver los problemas generados por la huelga ilegal de pilotos.
> 
> 
> Así estaba a comienzos de octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así estaba hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiendas de Tumi, Inkanta y Montblanc en la expansión del muelle sur ya en servicio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esa zona estaba cubierta por una cortina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así luce ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los counters de Viva Colombia ya manejan la nueva denominación: pasaron de VivaColombia.co a VivaAir.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La “Plaza El Dorado” ya lista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La ubicación de Starbucks en el tercer nivel de la expansión del muelle sur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La nueva zona en el muelle sur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puente conector en el tercer nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorámica desde ese punto de la plazoleta de comidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extensión muelle sur desde la planta baja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algo que el aeropuerto pedía a gritos. Un punto de venta y recarga de tarjetas TuLlave para acceder al sistema integrado de transporte de Bogotá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Están arreglando las juntas de las baldosas de la planta baja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La zona de entretenimiento que había montado DIRECTV junto a los counters internacionales ha sido desmontada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aún está la oficina de Conviasa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampliación del muelle norte. Nótese que están construyendo una nueva estructura que tomó parte del parqueadero norte. Alguien sabe que habrá ahí?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finalmente dos tomas de la extensión sur y el área central de la T1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.​


----------



## Feleru*

Adelanto de Atrio que aunque tiene su thread propio muchos solo ven el thread general de proyectos en la ciudad.

__________________________________
*ATRIO*














jurog said:


> Imagen de Rodrigo Rubio (Gerente de Arpro) de hace dos semanas





Harryx5 said:


> Harryx5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avances, fotos de mi autoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas fotos de mi autoria de Atrio
Click to expand...






​


----------



## Feleru*

_______________________________________

ÁGORA BOGOTÁ

Unas fotos de *ÁGORA* que *se habia puesto muy poco registro*
No encontré foto de la zona abierta, terraza desde adentro.



















































































































































----


----------



## Y.archbog

* los cerros *|la felicidad











* los pinos *|la felicidad












* la cima *|la felicidad













* la reserva *|la felicidad











https://www.facebook.com/pg/Constructora-Colpatria-748277205234779/posts/?ref=page_internal[/CENTER]


----------



## Y.archbog

*CASA INTAGLIO*|Calle 12C No. 1-47



















http://casaintaglio.com/


----------



## Y.archbog

*mas imágenes del proyecto ganador para el SUPERCADE MANITAS*















































MONOMO-FACEBOOK


----------



## Y.archbog

*Hyatt Place Corferias Bogotá*|calle 24
NUEVAS IMAGENES


















































http://www.sgcarquitectos.com/index.php/hyatt


----------



## Y.archbog

*9316 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL*

https://www.facebook.com/2497438317...887652361343/1676886992361409/?type=3&theater




























​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Y.archbog

*taller 6*|Calle 78-4











http://taller6.com/#inicio


----------



## Y.archbog

*avance del proyecto edificio universidad central
*









foto : taller 301-facebook


----------



## Feleru*

_____________________________________________

*U. CENTRAL
*










Para agregar esta a la que puso Yeisson










Fuente: https://www.flickr.com/photos/taller301/




yeisson said:


> *avance del proyecto edificio universidad central
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto : taller 301-facebook


----------



## Y.archbog

*ganadores del Concurso público para el diseño del El Camino: Unidad operativa para la atención de persona mayor y habitante de calle, Bogotá D.C.*

































FP- Arquitectura-facebook



*diseño ganador de nuevo centro deportivo y cultural en el parque Fontanar del Río en Bogotá*
Parque Público Fontanar del Río, C, Cl. 144c #141






































https://www.archdaily.co/co/885958/conoce-el-diseno-ganador-de-nuevo-centro-deportivo-y-cultural-en-el-parque-fontanar-del-rio-en-bogota/5a3c9488b22e3879e1000196-conoce-el-diseno-ganador-de-nuevo-centro-deportivo-y-cultural-en-el-parque-fontanar-del-rio-en-bogota-imagen​


----------



## Y.archbog

*proyecto calle 84*|calle 84 -9 

nuevas imagines





























https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/bogle-wins-bogota-tower-job/10026523.article

http://www.netmagmedia.co.uk/news/bogle-architects-announces-first-project-in-bogota-colombia/




*casa chico*|Calle 95 No. 20- 28.
nuevas imagines










http://www.cumbrera.co/proyecto/casa-chico/

​


----------



## TopWatch

*Tropicario*
Tropicarium
Barrios Unidos

Project Forum:N/A 
Official website: http://www.jbb.gov.co/index.php/tropicario


Project facts

- Developer: Unión Temporal de Arquitectura y Paisaje
- Architect: Jaime Cabal y Jorge Buitrago[/URL] 
- Floorspace: 2.721 m² (sqm)
- Floors: N/A















yeisson said:


> *Así avanza el Tropicario de Bogotá, diseñado por DARP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.archdaily.co/co/881996/asi-avanza-el-tropicario-de-bogota-disenado-por-darp



​

Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

*Cinemateca Distrital*
Santa Fé

Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://www.idartes.gov.co/content/la-nueva-cinemateca-una-realidad-para-bogotá


Project facts

- Developer: Empresa de Renovación Urbana de Bogotá D.C.

- Architect: Colectivo 720

- Floorspace: 4990.0 m²

- Floors: 4fl + 3bm
















yeisson said:


> *cinemateca distrital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://meisa.com.co/portfolio_item/cinemateca-distrital/​


​

Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

*Teleskop*
Santa Fé

Project Forum:N/A 
Official website: http://www.teleskop.com.co/


Project facts

- Developer: Arpro

- Architect: Gustavo Perry Arquitectos S.A.S. & KONRAD BRUNNER

- Floorspace: N/A

- Floors: 24 (T/O)















jurog said:


> Granizada hoy en el centro de Bogotá, Teleskop llegó a su altura final, 24 pisos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*nuevo proyecto de arias serna saravia en bogota no aparece la ubicación exacta *










https://www.picstoc.com/media/1673385574863867064_4776107602​


----------



## Feleru*

Por el entorno parace cerca como a Santa ana pero no estoy seguro o podria ser La Cabrera.

Creo que es el mismo pro del esquema que habia mostrado acá hace algunas semanas.


----------



## TopWatch

*Cinemateca Distrital*
Santa Fé

Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://www.idartes.gov.co/content/la-nueva-cinemateca-una-realidad-para-bogotá


Project facts

- Developer: Empresa de Renovación Urbana de Bogotá D.C.

- Architect: Colectivo 720

- Floorspace: 4990.0 m²

- Floors: 4fl + 3bm






































​

Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*proyecto DC*|carrera 19b # 85 – 63 












http://biboconstructores.com/proyectos/vivienda/dc-aptos/


----------



## Y.archbog

*Hospital Universitario El Bosque.*















































https://www.facebook.com/pg/Guti%C3%A9rrez-D%C3%ADaz-y-C%C3%ADa-SA-221543647872860/posts/?ref=page_internal​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Bancolombia Office Building*|calle 92-11 


según este articulo esta es la firma de arquitectura ganadora 

http://www.eltiempo.com/economia/sectores/firma-l35-que-interviene-el-estadio-del-real-madrid-llega-a-colombia-180872


La empresa española no es nueva en el país. Recientemente, *ganó un concurso para el desarrollo de una oficina de Bancolombia en el norte de Bogotá, obra que está en ejecución, y ahora trabaja con otros empresarios que desarrollan complejos comerciales en Barranquilla y Valledupar.*












































https://www.l35.com/proyectos/bancolombia-office-building.html​


----------



## Iglu

*New Project​*


absolut1980 said:


> Nuevo proyecto de Arias Serna Saravia. (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que fuera la 85 con 11.......



*Coliseo el Campin | Renewal​*


Fenix_2007 said:


> *04/04/2018*
> 
> 
> Movistar Arena Bogotá (Antes Coliseo El Campín) | Av.Cr.30 con Cl.58
> 
> Nuevo nombre y nueva obra para cubrir parte del recinto. Espero que hagan algo de verdad con el techo y no solo taparlo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]​


----------



## Iglu

______________________________________________
9316 CENTRO EMPRESARIAL
.


Feleru* said:


>


----------



## Iglu

*Proscenio - Project*​


Feleru* said:


> Si alguien quiere y puede ir. A ver que mas información dan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pongo todos los últimos renders que presentaron para recordar.


----------



## Iglu

*Latest renderings for Atrio | U/C*



Feleru* said:


> Interesante,
> Estos si creo que serian los mas actualizados junto con otro peque que se puso atras





TopWatch said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147342937&postcount=246​
> Saludos!


----------



## Iglu

*Movistar Arena Bogotá*













*Recent pictures*


----------



## Iglu

*Update for this buiding. Almost finished.*



Fenix_2007 said:


> *18/04/2018*
> 
> 
> PM 00S | Av.Cl.100 con Cr.11B
> 
> Casi terminado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]​


----------



## Iglu

*EAN SEDE NOGAL | U/C*​


Fenix_2007 said:


> *18/04/2018*
> 
> 
> 
> EAN Sede Nogal | Av.Cr.11 con Cl.78
> 
> También en excavaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Iglu

*ICON CABRERA | U/C*​


Fenix_2007 said:


> *18/04/2018*
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Cabrera | Av.Cr.7 con Av.Cl.85
> 
> Casi completamente terminada la fachada. Trabajos, más que todo, interiores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]​


----------



## Feleru*

___________________________

*MOVISTAR ARENA*
*Coliseo El Campín*











Iglu said:


> *Movistar Arena Bogotá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recent pictures*


----------



## Iglu

*Name: Torre 90* 

*Floors:* 17

*Status:* U/C










*Recent Pictures*









*Picture by Fenix_2007*








*Picture by Fenix_2007*








*Picture by Fenix_2007*



*Name:* Sigma

*Floors:* 26

*Status:* U/C










*Recent Pictures*









Picture by Fenix_2007








*Picture by Fenix_2007*




*Name:* Unidad Quirúrgica del Chicó

*Floors:* 13

*Status:* U/C










*Recent Pictures*










*Picture by Fenix_2007*​


----------



## Iglu

*Name:* Novo 92

*Floors:* 12

*Status:* U/C










*Recent Pictures*









*picture by Fenix_2007*



*Name:* América Centro Mundial de Negocios

*Floors:* 32 & 22

*Status:* U/C












*Recent Pictures*









*picture by Fenix_2007*








*picture by Fenix_2007*​


----------



## Iglu

*Name:* Lares 92

*Floors:* 7

*Status:* Finished










*Recent Pictures*









*picture by Fenix_2007*​


----------



## Feleru*

.



________________________________________________________________
*AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL
DE NEGOCIOS*

.










Fotos *HarryX5*
.



Harryx5 said:


> Mas avances , fotos de mi autoria





____________________________________________________


Creo que esto e slo que se llamaba
*BURO25*

Fotos de *Jccastillol* | Flickr 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/











































_______________________________________________________________

*ATRIO*












Fotos *Harry X5*




Harryx5 said:


> Mas fotos mias de Atrio




_________________________________________________



__________________________________
*UNO52 MALL*
Bogotá D.C

Av Boyacá con Cll 152

"Uno de los sitios más difíciles en los que hemos trabajado aquí es nuestro diseño para el proyecto uno52 mall en Bogotá, Colombia. En 55,000 SF, INCLUYE 3 cafés en vereda que sirven el mejor café colombiano, aparcamiento para 32 bicicletas, venta al por menor, un gran supermercado, y cuatro restaurantes 'FAST-Casual'. Diseño liderado por Tomas Valenzuela. #Metricadesign"
https://www.facebook.com/metricadesign/photos/pcb.1949842998423641/1949842478423693/?type=3&theater























































​

​


----------



## Bidelson

As always, all projects and especially their implementation at altitude.
I noticed in Bogota only two bad projects that have become an exception to this pleasant pattern... these are the buildings where Centro Comercial Victoria
and a residential complex on the Plaza La Hoja.


----------



## Feleru*

.


______________________________________

*7 CUBOS*
*17 PISOS + Asotea*
*7ma con Cll 109 *
Costado Occidental




















https://www.yumblin.com/co/clasificados/detalle/vendo-espectacular-edificio-nuevo-7-cubos-21-1295404#gallery​


----------



## Y.archbog

*
Proyecto de Apartamentos en Chicó Alto*| CALLE 91-3






































http://consuelodelavega.com/property/proyecto-apartamentos-chico-alto/


----------



## wakka12

Some nice projects. I didnt realise standard of construction was so high in bogota.


----------



## Feleru*

Faltó poner estos dos acá.

.


_______________________________________
*TORRE SIGMA*




























.
_______________________________________
*SQUARE 85*


263514600










​


----------



## Iglu

*Central Point *

https://www.archdaily.mx/mx/894102/...l-point-bogota-gustavo-perry-arquitectos-foto








































































































​


----------



## Iglu

*Los Cobos Medical Center​*



Fenix_2007 said:


> Se ve bastante adelantado. Solo parece que les falta la adecuación interna y los primeros pisos. Y demoler el edificio ilegal que hay en frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## TopWatch

______________________________________________

*OIKOS INFINITUM*















EdStTow said:


> Foto de mi autoria


Saludos!​


----------



## Feleru*

.
_________________________________
*ICON CABRERA*










Fotos Créditos a HarryX5




Harryx5 said:


> Icon Cabrera en la septima con 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## TopWatch

.


______________________________________
*TORRE SIGMA*


.



















EdStTow said:


> Sigma | Av.Cr.19 con Cl.95​
> Fotos de mi autoria
> 
> 
> ​



Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Balcony 87*| calle 87-16




















*Balcony 103*| nueva imagen











*Murat*| calle 94-10 nueva imagen



















*balcony 126*|otra vez le cambiaron un poco el diseño




















*balcony 85*|nueva imagen














*torre 91-15*









*balcony 93-18*



















*el abra*| calle 92-9


















https://www.hitosurbanos.com/proyectos-de-vivienda


----------



## Feleru*

.
__________________________________
*MURAT*




yeisson said:


>


306071220


----------



## TopWatch

.


______________________________________
*EL EDEN*
Shopping Mall


.





​*Key Facts*
First Phase

162.104 square meters constructed (approximately).
67.494 square meters of commercial concession area (approximately).
3 commercial levels.
Over 221 commercial premises.
6 main commercial premises with over 8.000 square meters each.
16 cinema screens that include 2 wide*format featuring cutting edge technology.
32.000 square meters designed for family entertainment.
Food court featuring terraces and gardens.
2 levels of semi- underground and underground parking with 1.896 spaces.
A Commercial integration platform with mobile corridors.
LEED Certificate (Sustainable Project).​
Second Phase
320.000 square meters constructed (approximately).
134.000 square meters of commercial concession area (approximately).
Over 357 commercial premises.
8 main commercial premises
2 levels of underground parking with 4000 spaces.​




















​
Saludos!​


----------



## Notarobot

* América Centro Mundial de Negocios | 160m | 35f*




TopWatch said:


> Vista nocturna de esta torre que evidencia trabajos internos en la misma.
> 
> Vista Bogotá norte by Jairo Pedraza, en Flickr
> 
> Saludos!!​


----------



## Notarobot

*Atrio North Tower | 202m | 44f | U/C*



jack3589 said:


> por @sanabbabitch03​





Davidtown said:


> *Créditos a su autor*


----------



## Y.archbog

*Torre 102 18*| Calle 102 No. 18A - 52






























*Torre 91 15*| maqueta







































*Torre 94 15*| Carrera 15 # 94 - 45











https://www.hitosurbanos.com/oficinas-y-espacios-comerciales


----------



## Feleru*

Y acabaron de poner otros 2 

https://www.hitosurbanos.com/oficinas/torre-76-23


*Torre 76 23*

Usos: dotacional, service apartments (co-living), vivienda, oficinas.



















_________________________________
https://www.hitosurbanos.com/oficinas/torre-86-11

*Torre 86 11*

*Carrera 11 con Calle 86*

Este seria el remplazo de uno que habiamos visto en otra página de arquitectos.












Sería el remplazo de este:


----------



## Feleru*

.
___________________________

*SAN RAFAEL ECOLOGICAL PARK*








*138 mil millones de pesos en parque ecológico San Rafael | EL TIEMPO*
La administración distrital acabo de anuncia que se abrió la licitación para la adecuación de un parque ecológico en el embalse de San Rafael en el municipio de La Calera.

En el vídeo de anuncio, Peñalosa Menciona el Cable aéreo que sera el doble del que se inauguro hace poco y otras cosas.
Acá lo pueden ver: https://www.facebook.com/AlcaldiaBogota/videos/331559030783464/









Video Promo: https://www.facebook.com/AlcaldiaBogota/videos/327245357889708/







































































































*Cable Aereo*


----------



## Feleru*

Primera foto completa de un lado que vemos de este proyecto 80once.
Siempre vimos fotos a nivel piso por pedazos del edificio, está por lo menos muestra el frente hacia la 11 comopleto.

Fotos posteada por eduardo mora ]*80 Once​*





























































​


----------



## Feleru*

____________________________________________________
.


Avances *Créditos al forista Top Watch*
Me pidió el favor de publicarlas pues anda ocupado pero aquí
las posteo en su nombre.


.

_________________________________________
*BANCOLOMBIA*

Confieso que la fachada de este proyecto me desilucionó bastante
se proyectaba como un edificio icono en el sector o con factor diferencial
y parece que al re-estructurarlo finalmente le pusieron una facha de vidrio
bien regular y algo barata, con esas mini-ventanillas de ventilación que vemos mucho en los de los 2005. Tenia expectativas con este.
Espero que los jardines del primer nivel abiertos al espacio público si se mantengan, seria lo único que lo salve en diferencial.







































.

_________________________________________
*80 Once*

Otra foto de este proyecto para complementar las que puse atrás






















.

_________________________________________
*CLINICA LOS COBOS*






























.

_________________________________________
*CC ATLANTIS*
*Remodelación y ampliación*










Esta es de la parte trasera
Complemento colocando nuevamente unas fotos que puse hace unos dias de la parte delantera para recordar.





















Feleru* said:


> .
> ___________________________
> *ATLANTIS*
> BOGOTÁ
> Remodelación
> 
> 
> La fachada se seguirá viendo para los que entran, es como una fachada interior de otros locales.
> No desaparece la anterior por completo solo queda mas escondida.
> Acá unas fotos que tomé hace solo 30 minutos. Si ven bien ahí
> esta la fachada intacta solo que en la ampliación que sobre sale
> mas pues queda de primer plano la nueva. Pero la otra sigue ahí.
> 
> Que pena están un poco trpidadas porque iba en carro en movimiento



.

_________________________________________
*METROPOLITANO*





















.

_________________________________________
*NEOS NOGAL*





























.

_________________________________________
*CANTÓN NORTE Y AMÉRICA C. M. NEGOCIOS*






































.

_________________________________________
*Once 80*


















​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Torre 91 15*|NUEVAS IMÁGENES
























































https://www.hitosurbanos.com/oficinas/torre-91-15


----------



## TopWatch

.


______________________________________
*TROPICARIO*
BOTANICAL GARDEN


.














Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> __________________________________
> (...)



Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

.

______________________________________
*ARBOS CENTRAL + FRONTIER*

.















yeisson said:


> AVANCE DE FRONTIER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto de @streeternal


​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Tanks to Feleru for the original port and the sources of the videos.




________________________________
*
CC EL EDÉN*

















.
________________________________
*
CTIC*
















​Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Credits to:
Volando en Drone
Feleru​.


_____________________________
*TORRE 90 *

(...)











































.
​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Some minor projects under contruction.
Thanks to Fenix for bring us those advances.




Fenix_2007 said:


> *30/01/2019 and 13/02/2019*
> 
> *Fotos de mi autoría .*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Bridge 93 | Cl.93 con Cr.19B
> 
> Terminado, excepto por el espacio público.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unidad Quirúrgica del Chicó | Cr.19C con Cl.90
> 
> Ya casi completaron los ventanales aunque les falta terminar la fachada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre 91 15 | Av.Cr.15 con Cl.90
> 
> Ya hay maquinaria en el lote junto al edificio de la ETB. No creo que hayan demolido el otro aún. El caso es que me alegra que por fin inicien. Llevo tomando fotos por ese lado hace años e, insisto, la 15 necesita esa renovación.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo 92 | Av.Cl.92 con Cr.14
> 
> Me gusta cómo va quedando. Se ve muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvio | Cl.93A con Cr.12
> 
> Terminado. Como cosa rara, se veía mejor el render. Pero sigue estando muy bien, sobre todo para la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete 24 | Cr.7 con Cl.24
> 
> Terminado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinemateca Distrital | Av.Cr.3 con Av.Cl.19
> 
> ¿Para cuándo será que se dignan en entregar la obra? No puede ser que adecuar un par de salas de cine tome tanto tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinn InnCube | Cr.4 con Cl.21
> 
> Terminado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre de la Independencia | Cl.23 con Cr.4A
> 
> Terminado hace rato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Barcelona | Cl.21 con Cr.5
> 
> Va como por el piso 14, mejor dicho por la mitad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connecta | Av.Cl.26 con Cr.95
> 
> Sería interesante saber si serán más oficinas o si será comercio o tal vez otro hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Balcony 85 | Cr.19 con Av.Cl.85
> 
> Altura completa. La fachada va despacio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubik 4 | Cr.19A con Cl.86
> 
> En 3 meses creció 6 pisos. Excelente. Le faltan solo dos más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proa | Cr.19A con Cl.86
> 
> Terminado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office Center 100 | Av.Cr.9 con Av.Cl.100
> 
> Buen ritmo de trabajo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

.


______________________________________
*ARENA BOGOTA*


.




















​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

.


______________________________________
*Torre Aconstruir*
18fl


.



























​

​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

New Page, More Projects Ongoing!
Thanks to Feleru, to bring us this updates.





Feleru* said:


> _______________________________________________
> *PEATONALIZACIÓN CALLE 10*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ___________________________________
> *CENTUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> .
> 
> _______________________________________
> *TORRE SIGMA*
> 
> Aquí vemos como la fachada si se extiende un poco mas como la altura de otro piso en la terraza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Saludos!!


----------



## Notarobot

*Project - CEFE Chapinero * 
A type of community centre, kind of like a YMCA.



Notarobot said:


> Nuevos renders de este proyecto.


----------



## TopWatch

Projects close to the International Downtown





Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *MILETO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *DUO33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Saludos!


----------



## Y.archbog

*Sky 101.*|. Diseño: TID Conconcreto




















https://www.instagram.com/hdestudio_arq/


----------



## TopWatch

________________________________
*
HILTON - CORFERIAS
T/O*
20 fl













vidjcb said:


> Saludos,
> 
> VIDJCB




.

​Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Rum!

________________________________
*
TORRE ROSALES*
60 + 20 




jurog said:


> Nuevos renders de la que se denominaba torre Paseo Real, ahora Torres Rosales con aproximadamente 60 pisos y una pequeña torre de no mas de 20
> 
> 
> https://www.odell.com/portfolio/torre-rosales/?portfolioCats=84



.

​Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

________________________________
*
Nomad 77*
Cr 13 Cl 77 




yeisson said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://icconstructora.co/sitio/portfolio/nomad77/



.

​Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Quintessence Museo*| nuevo render































https://www.engelvoelkers.com/es-co/propiedad/apartamento-en-exclusivo-proyecto-de-chico-3977381.1276756_exp/


----------



## TopWatch

________________________________
*
OCTAVA*
New Renders 


























































https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...xt=https://www.brikss.com/ver-proyecto/octava


.

​Pics posted by Yeisson

Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Original Post from Feleru




Feleru* said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *ORIGAMI 60*
> 
> * Calle 60 con Av. circunvalar*
> 
> http://origamiproyectos.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/maasarqui/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

AVANCE OBRA PROYECTO EDIFICIO INGENIERÍA JAVERIANA 



















TALLER-facebook


----------



## Notarobot

Various projects - pictures by A51t0




A51t0 said:


> Varios avances de estos días :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teatro Colón*
> 
> Ahora que salieron del hueco sí va rápida la obra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un viejo amigo (que parece más viejo de lo que es)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un nuevo amigo, que ya queremos mucho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La ñapita*


----------



## Feleru*

.

____________________________________________

*TORRE 90*


Vemos que ya pusieron un letrero de BODYTECH, GYM para particulares pero que seguro también dará servicios para los clientes del hotel Residence Inn Marriot que estará alllí.
























































































































































.

____________________________________________

*EAN LEGACY*












































.

____________________________________________

*SIGMA*













































































































.

____________________________________________

*11-80*


Ahí se ve la otra obra a la izquierda, al lado de EAN




























____________________________________________


​
​


----------



## TopWatch

.

___________

*Tropicario*
Tropicarium
Barrios Unidos​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://www.jbb.gov.co/index.php/tropicario


Project facts

- Developer: Unión Temporal de Arquitectura y Paisaje
- Architect: Jaime Cabal y Jorge Buitrago
- Floorspace: 2.721 m² (sqm)
- Floors: N/A
















vidjcb said:


> Saludos,
> 
> VIDJCB


​
Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Entorno Senior 127 *| Cra. 7D No 127-75 




















http://entornoaid.com/es/projects/entorno-senior-127


----------



## Y.archbog

* proyecto para la construcción del nuevo Edificio del @ConcejoDeBogota *| Cl. 36 ##28A-41




















https://twitter.com/ConcejoDeBogota/status/1121865385165447169

* 
Unique Lab 101 *| calle 101-9












http://pgaconstructores.com/uniquelab/


https://www.instagram.com/jhonnyalarcong/


----------



## TopWatch

Some pics that send us our friend Feleru!



Feleru* said:


> (...)
> 
> .
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *MURAT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## TopWatch

.

___________

*Quintessence Museo*
Chapinero​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: N/A

Project facts

- Developer: N/A
- Architect: Gabriel Cure
- Floorspace: 24.486 m² (sqm)
- Floors: 20 fl
- Units: 67 Apartments















































































Credits to: Volando en Drone​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

.
Healthcare Projects

___________

*CENTRO DE ESPECIALISTAS*
Torre 1
Chapinero​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: N/A

Project facts

- Developer: Constructora Midalbe
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: ~25.000 m² (sqm)
- Floors: 18 fl

































___________

*CENTRO DE TRATAMIENTO E INVESTIFGACION SOBRE EL CANCER*








Phase 1
Usaquen​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://cticsarmientoangulo.org/

Project facts

- Developer: Luis Carlos Sarmiento Angulo
- Architect: Rafael de la Hoz + Perkins+Will
- Floorspace: ~100.000 m² (sqm)
- Floors: 6 fl + 11 fl (1st phase)

- Key facts: - 128 rooms for the care of people
- 30 beds for patients in Intensive Care
- 1 nuclear medicine room
- 6 operating rooms
- 60 chairs for chemotherapy
- 1 research center for the study about cancer
- 1 priority urgent consultation center
- 12 specialized clinics in a different type of cancer​































Credits to: Volando en Drone​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

.


___________

*TORRE BARCELONA*










Santa Fé​
Project Forum: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1797948 
Official website: https://www.torrebarcelona.co/tb/cecentro/

Project facts

- Developer: Solerium + Arrecife
- Architect: Solé Roman Arquitectos, Nitidus, HMA
- Floorspace: 30.000 m²
- Floors: 28 fl (126 m)

- Key facts: - 176 offices
- 246 rooms for student residences
- 216 parking spaces 
- large shopping area 
- sports facilities.​
































___________

*SALAMANCA*










Barrios Unidos​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: https://amarilo.com.co/proyecto/salamanca

Project facts

- Developer: Amarilo
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m² 
- Floors: 22 fl + 23 fl 

- Key facts: - 2 towers
- 340 Apartments
- 38 public garages​































Credits to: Volando en Drone​
Saludos!​


----------



## Feleru*

.

Fotos de *absolut1980*.
Créditos a él.


______________________________________
*EAN SEDE NOGAL*












absolut1980 said:


> Algunos Avances que tome la semana pasada


______________________________________
*EDIFICIO 81-11*














absolut1980 said:


>


______________________________________
*BANCOLOMBIA*

Nunca conseguí el render definitivo, aunque está en la valla de calle que se ve en la foto, pero pongo este pre-eliminar, que estructuralmente son parecidos.












absolut1980 said:


>




______________________________________
*EDIFICIO 11-80*










absolut1980 said:


>



​


----------



## TopWatch

.


___________












*TRIBECA*
Teusaquillo​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: http://estrategiascomerciales.co/properties/tribeca/

Project facts

- Developer: Estrategias Comerciales
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 15 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: - 72 Apartments​
























___________

*DUO 33*
Teusaquillo​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://www.gruposolerium.com/portfolio/duo-33/

Project facts

- Developer: Solerium
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 18 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: - N/A​

























___________

*ZIMA 26*
Teusaquillo​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://www.zima26.com/

Project facts

- Developer: Bernardo Escallón & Asociados
- Architect: Gallo+Londoño
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 21 fl + 27 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: - 2 Towers
- 231 Apartments
- 63 Public parking cages​























___________

*CITY EXPRESS PLUS & JUNIOR AIRPORT*
Fontibon​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://www.cityexpress.com/es-co/plus/hoteles-colombia/cundinamarca/bogota/aeropuerto

Project facts

- Developer: N/A
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 8 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: -
































___________

*CENTRICA*
Engativa​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://ingeurbe.com/proyectos-de-vivienda/centrica-apartamentos/

Project facts

- Developer: Ingeurbe
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 13 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: - 140 Apartments/INDENT]




























___________

*CANTABRIA*
Engativa​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://amarilo.com.co/proyecto/cantabria

Project facts

- Developer: Amarilo
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 17 fl (N/A m)

- Key facts: - 6 Towers
- 680 Apartments
- 976 Parking spaces​































*By Amarilo


Images taken by me!​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

___________

*TEATRO COLON*








La Candelaria
Development








Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://teatrocolon.gov.co/restauracion-y-ampliacion

Project facts
- Developer: MinCultura
- Architect: López Montoya Arquitectos
- Floorspace: +18.000 m²
- Floors: 8 fl (N/A m)

Key facts - 500 seats alternate room
- 250 seats experimental room
- 1 rehearsal room with recording studio for the National Symphony Orchestra
- 1 documentation center​










































































































* Images from Arch Daily








* Drone Video by Volando en Drone


































Images brought by Feleru*​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

___________

*EDIFICIO DE AULAS DE CIENCIAS*










Teusaquillo
Universidad Nacional de Colombia​

Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://agenciadenoticias.unal.edu....aulas-de-ciencias-de-la-un-entra-en-obra.html

Project facts
- Developer: UNAL
- Architect: Guillermo Fisher
- Floorspace: 5.507 m²
- Floors: 3 fl + 1 Tr

Key facts - 21 Classrooms
- 3 for 100 students
- 9 for 50 students​- 1400 students attendance
- 9 study rooms for up to 16 students
- 2 auditoriums with room for 250 people
- 1 Cafeteria​








































* Renders from Agencia de Noticias UNAL







* Drone Video by *VIDJCB*




















Screenshots from *vidjcb* video: Avance Edificio Aulas de Ciencias Unal Mayo 26, 2019​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

___________

*TEIK URBAN STYLE*










Santa Fé​

Project Forum: N/A
Official website: http://www.teik.com.co/

Project facts
- Developer: Icono Urbano
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 20 fl

Key facts - 242 Apartments
- 20 Styles​






































___________

*MAIKAI*










Teusaquillo​

Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://edificiomaikai.com

Project facts
- Developer: Doblefer
- Architect: laemearquitectura
- Floorspace: N/A m²
- Floors: 5 fl


























___________

*ATRIO*










Santa Fé​

Project Forum: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607531
Official website: http://proyectoatrio.com/es/home/
























Screenshots from *Feleru**​
Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

Several Projects around the City in English.






Saludos!!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*NUEVOS RENDERS Quintessence Museo*





























http://picdeer.com/roy_3dartist


----------



## TopWatch

CENTRO FELICIDAD - EL RETIRO
Chapinero
New Renders​


TheCapitalBTA said:


> (...)
> 
> *Before*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2gdP3zB https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> *After*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2gdP3Ay https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Y así será la distribución.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2gdP4X1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​



________________

CINEMATECA DISTRITAL
Santa Fé












Elespectador.com









Eltiempo.com









Colectivo720

​


Feleru* said:


> + Fotos de la Cinemateca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)​


Saludos!!​


----------



## Feleru*

__________________________________________________


Aquí faltaba como unas mejores foticos
del edificio *Ad Portas* de la *U de la Sabana.*




Tantos recuerdos de mi primera carrera por esos pasillos.

































































Esta es mas viejita, pero es otro ángulo









































































Ingreso de la entrada la U con la sección de subterráneo para parqueo y paso por debajo del edificio para salir al otro lado de los estacionamientos.







Tomas del otro costado

























































​


----------



## Feleru*

TopWatch said:


> CENTRO FELICIDAD - EL RETIRO
> Chapinero
> New Renders​




.
__________________________________________________________________________
CENTRO FELICIDAD - *COMETAS*
CEFE ​













































​


----------



## TopWatch

___________

*ATRIO*










Santa Fé​

Project Forum: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607531
Official website: http://proyectoatrio.com/es/home/




Aireos said:


> A summary of what is ongoing (please note that *Atrio's webpage was recently updated* and now is also available in english, it's worth a visit).
> 
> - North tower (including commercial spaces) will be completed before December 2019.
> 
> - South tower will start construction between 2020-2021, and its completion is scheduled for 2025-2026. It will have offices, a 5 star hotel, apartments and an observatory.
> 
> - Refurbishment of *an existing old convention center* incorporated to the project and the square above it will start in 2020.
> 
> Finally, more pictures:





Jota05 said:


> (...)
> 
> *Fuente:*
> *RevistaAxxis.com.co*



Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch

___________

*BICENTERNARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA*
Bosa
Public School









​
Project Forum: N/A
Official website: https://bogota.gov.co

Project facts
- Developer: Alcaldía de Bogotá
- Architect: N/A
- Floorspace: 13.992 m²
- Floors: 3 fl + 2 Tr (N/A m)

Key facts - 45 classrooms​




































































​
Saludos!​


----------



## vidjcb

TopWatch said:


> ___________
> 
> *EDIFICIO DE AULAS DE CIENCIAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teusaquillo
> Universidad Nacional de Colombia​
> 
> Project Forum: N/A
> Official website: https://agenciadenoticias.unal.edu....aulas-de-ciencias-de-la-un-entra-en-obra.html
> 
> Project facts
> - Developer: UNAL
> - Architect: Guillermo Fisher
> - Floorspace: 5.507 m²
> - Floors: 3 fl + 1 Tr
> 
> Key facts - 21 Classrooms
> - 3 for 100 students
> - 9 for 50 students​- 1400 students attendance
> - 9 study rooms for up to 16 students
> - 2 auditoriums with room for 250 people
> - 1 Cafeteria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Renders from Agencia de Noticias UNAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## TopWatch

.


___________

*CENTRO DE TRATAMIENTO E INVESTIGACION SOBRE EL CANCER*








Phase 1
Usaquen​
Project Forum: N/A 
Official website: http://cticsarmientoangulo.org/

Project facts

- Developer: Luis Carlos Sarmiento Angulo
- Architect: Rafael de la Hoz + Perkins+Will
- Floorspace: ~100.000 m² (sqm)
- Floors: 6 fl + 11 fl (1st phase)

- Key facts: - 128 rooms for the care of people
- 30 beds for patients in Intensive Care
- 1 nuclear medicine room
- 6 operating rooms
- 60 chairs for chemotherapy
- 1 research center for the study about cancer
- 1 priority urgent consultation center
- 12 specialized clinics in a different type of cancer​




























Credits to: Volando en Drone​
Saludos!​


----------



## Y.archbog

*BERLIN STUDIO LOFT*| Calle 135 # 19-8




















https://www.facebook.com/104510097566638/photos/a.104510164233298/104510654233249/?type=1&theater


*NATIVO106*| Calle 106 con Cra 54.












http://www.grupomacana.com/proyectos/nativo-106


----------



## prinzdan92

Stunned by such high quality projects going on in Bogotá! Most designs are just very elegant but charming at the same time! Bogota just needs a few metro lines and then it's all done!


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!!


----------



## Feleru*

.

_____________________________
8111

Render









*Ganadores de los @architizer A+Awards 2019,
Jury Winner en la categoría Commercial-office -Mid Rise (5-15 floors)*

8111, Bogotá

https://awards.architizer.com/finalists/finalists-2019/

https://www.facebook.com/tab.daniel...Olp5WeAbiqqdFqZ7Cr_yrkRlwKazPkISwy6n4-aEaFHtA























































































































.

_____________________________
ATRIO

Render








.




































































































































































































​

​


----------



## Feleru*

Supongo que lo que estan finalizando ya son los interiores.
Ya terminaron con toda la fachada.

.

_________________________________
TORRE SIGMA


----------



## vidjcb

*Bogota | Progress Science Building Unal*



vidjcb said:


> Progress Science Building UNal Bogotá July, 2019 - Drone


----------



## Y.archbog

*TOKYO ZERO*| AUTOPISTA NORTE CALLE 97





























https://tokyoplus.co/proyecto/tokyo-zero/


----------



## Feleru*

Se me había olvidado decir que ese proyecto ya tiene sala de ventas en el lote. Ya está andando. Me gusta bastante todos los espacios los apartamentos son Minis, pero tipo TOKIO exactamente minimalista, que eso es lo busca, tener lo mínimo y suficiente. Usos mixtos y diseños limpios pero modernos.

Bastante bueno el concepto, se los dan con todo: Tendrán una vivienda *con muebles, electrodomésticos,
un scooter eléctrico propio y además, todo estará automatizado con Alexa de Amazon.*


----------



## Feleru*

.


Algunas fotos que tomé hoy.


.

_________________________________________________

BANCOLOMBIA

































.

_________________________________________________

ONCE93

Vi 2 retro-excavadores trabajando parejo





















.

_________________________________________________

SEQUOYA PLAZA













































.

_________________________________________________

EAN LEGACY






















.

_________________________________________________

TORRE 90




































.

_________________________________________________

MURAT













































.

_________________________________________________

NOVO 92 














































.

_________________________________________________

CANVAS 



















​


----------



## Feleru*

Fotos de hoy *13/09/2019*
.
_____________________________________________
TORRE DELLA STAZIONE


*+* Render e info en:
https://torredellastazione.com/

De este conocíamos un render antiguo que es
un poquito diferente, ahora es este. Paso tiempo sin siquiera poder ver sala de ventas recuerdo, ahora ya la tienen.






























.
_____________________________________________
VISTA 96




















.

Y paso a este thread , el avance de MITIKA proporcionada por *A51t0*, créditos a él.


.
_____________________________________________
MITIKA













A51t0 said:


> Demolición de sala de ventas y movimientos de tierra en el lote de Mitika.
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






.


__________________________________
CEFE TUNAL

Centro de Felicidad-CEFE
del Parque Metropolitano El Tunal.
https://www.facebook.com/fparquitectura/photos/pcb.2577576468930428/2577576285597113/?type=3&theater





































Me había faltado poner esta torre de vidrios azules .
.
__________________
*PM 00A*

Nunca supimos el nombre o el render. Xd Pero ahí se las dejo.











__________________________

y Añado este video de Torre sigma y sus alrededores que acabaron de subir Volando en Drone.





.

_________________________________________
FACULTAD INGENIERÍA
*Universidad Javeriana*


































































































.

Algunas que tomé ayer.



____________________________________________

*88 -8*






























.

____________________________________________

*QUIENTESSENCE MUSEO*






























.

____________________________________________

*EL ABRA*
































.

____________________________________________

*TORRE CINECOLOMBIA*
*Torre Administrativa*
Recordar que se supone los sótanos igual sera una gran sala de Cine.

Este es el único render que conocíamos de la pagina de SETRI que están involucrados, pero no estoy seguro si ese es el diseño o si fue imagen de relleno de ellos.
Se supone que lo construye ARPRO, yo pregunté en el lote y lo único que dicen es que me meta Arpro.com, pero obviamente no han subido nada.





























.

____________________________________________

*UNIDAD QUIRÚRGICA CHICÓ*





















.

____________________________________________

*BALCONY 85*



























.

____________________________________________

*KUBIK VIRREY 4*







































.

____________________________________________

*TORRE IMPULSA*
este proyecto ya tiene tiempo pero sigo sin ver mucho movimiento 
aparte de ver el lote vallado, esa estructura y la placa de curaduria de licencia. :dunno:




















.

____________________________________________

*PM 00Y*

Este que aun no sabemos que es, en Maps Engine como *PM 00Y*
lote de la Antigua tiendas disco TANGO












.

_______________________________________________________
FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS 
Universidad Javeriana
*Septiembre 2019*













.

______________________________________

EDIFICIO 593

Van como en el septimo o octavo piso





































​



​


----------



## TopWatch

Finished



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> ____________________________________
> EQUILIBRIUM
> 
> Algunas fotos de equilibrium en el Centro
> que tengo entendido ya empezó su segunda etapa con la otra torrecita.
> 
> https://www.archdaily.co/co/923247/...?ad_source=search&ad_medium=search_result_all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> ​



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch

Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> (...)
> .
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> *TORRE CINECOLOMBIA*
> *Torre Administrativa*
> Recordar que se supone los sótanos igual sera una gran sala de Cine.
> 
> Este es el único render que conocíamos de la pagina de SETRI que están involucrados, pero no estoy seguro si ese es el diseño o si fue imagen de relleno de ellos.
> Se supone que lo construye ARPRO, yo pregunté en el lote y lo único que dicen es que me meta Arpro.com, pero obviamente no han subido nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (...)
> ​



Renders





Feleru* said:


> (...) de *Thomas Phifer* que es el arquitecto , como *"CONCEPTUAL MODELING CINE COLOMBIA"*
> 
> y También coincide la parte baja y la inclinación con el render que puso Setri pequeño, el único render conocido señalado.
> 
> Parece que le aumentaron algunos pisos, porque en la nota vieja cuando lo anunciaron,
> decía que eran *12* pero en el modelo cuento *16*
> 
> https://www.thomasphifer.com/models
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y en un evento de de gala de la Fundacion del Museo Jhon Soane , donde expusieron algunos de los modelos
> de Thomas Phifer el arquitecto del proyecto también hacen referencia a esa Torre en Bogotá como CineColombia.
> Page 9 de las diapostivias.
> 
> https://docplayer.net/50497598-Soane-foundation-honors.html
> 
> Así que si podría apostar que ese es el diseño
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Saludos!!


----------



## VelezVelez

Would love to see a rendering of that last one! ^^


----------



## VelezVelez

...


Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> _______________________________________________
> CENTRO CÍVICO
> *UNIVERSIDAD DE LOS ANDES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## star.scream

Great complex!


----------



## Y.archbog

*Gun club proposal With Rafael López achitects *|Calle 82 # 7 EN PROCESO










https://www.facebook.com/pg/arqrenderz/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## vidjcb

*Bogotá | Science Buildings National University Colombia*



vidjcb said:


>


----------



## Y.archbog

*casa cabrera*|Calle 82 # 7 EN PROCESO










https://www.instagram.com/baquerizoarquitectos/


----------



## Y.archbog

*morus*|la carolina






























https://proyectomorus.com/


----------



## Y.archbog

*Torre corporativa MAS 92*| Cll 92 Con Carrera 15





















https://www.instagram.com/mas.developers/?hl=es


----------



## Feleru*

Cambió de diseño? Recuerdo que ahí había otro render.
Igual me gusta, es sobrio, racional, elegante, buen primer nivel y último . Altura propicia.


----------



## vidjcb

*Bogotá|Sciebce buildings Progress December 2019*



vidjcb said:


>


----------



## Feleru*

......


yeisson said:


> *Stefano Anzellini – AGRA Arquitectos- ganador del concurso “EDIFICIO ENSAMBLE – NUEVO BLOQUE P”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://arqdis.uniandes.edu.co/inicio/stefano-anzellini-ganador-concurso-edificio-ensamble-nuevo-bloque-p/​


​


----------



## Y.archbog

Con una inversión de $36.000 millones avanza *el Tropicario de Bogotá*, un proyecto maravilloso ubicado en el Jardín Botánico. Con 3.747 m² albergará 1.000+ plantas de 400 especies, de diferentes zonas del país. Un espacio educativo para la apropiación del medioambiente







































https://twitter.com/EnriquePenalosa


----------



## Y.archbog

*Pabellón de Colombia en Expo Dubai 2020: "El ritmo que conecta el futuro"*
































https://www.archdaily.co/co/929966/pabellon-de-colombia-en-expo-dubai-2020-el-ritmo-que-conecta-el-futuro/5defb2283312fd167900040f-pabellon-de-colombia-en-expo-dubai-2020-el-ritmo-que-conecta-el-futuro-imagen


----------



## Ecopolisia

Feleru* said:


> Agrego estás fotos de Harryx5 como avance de Once93. Créditos a él.


But again English,pls...I'd (or likely most of us) like to know,too,you see 🤷🙄😉


----------



## Feleru*

My mistake.


----------



## Y.archbog

*Avance de obra MUTTUO

























*

MUTTUO | De&De


*Avance de obra Edificio Nest 95*




















Edificio Nest 95 | De&De​


----------



## Y.archbog

*YOLO "You Only Live Once" | *Cr 15 # 94










*@yolo_bogota
YOLO*
*Yolo, Apartamento nuevos en venta en Chicó con Piscina...*​


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE PROYECTOS ENTRE CALLE 100 Y CALLE 94*






*Botanika Otium*










*







*













*Casa Chicó *






























*Akai 95 *













*












Urban Chicó*






















*Torre Cine Colombia*


----------



## Y.archbog

* PROYECTOS ENTRE CALLES 106 Y 100*

_



_

*Unique Mine








*












*












Highpark Santa Paula*























*Artek 104

















*

​


----------



## Y.archbog

*ENTORNO 118 | *Cr 15A con Calle 118










ARCE GP




*CHICÚ 85 | *Calle 85 con cr 9












Chicú 85 – ARCE GP


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE TORRE MITIKA APARTAMENTOS*


























*Creditos VOLANDO EN DRONE *


*







*​


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE DE OBRA TORRE ONCE 93*

*



*

*
















*

Créditos : *VOLANDO EN DRONE*


*







*​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Avance de obra Torre Eix 102-19*



















*Fuente*


*







*
Créditos * a AndrzGln*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bogot%C3%81-avances-de-nuevos-edificios.556189/page-959


















Viure – EIX





*Avance de obra El Centro de Tratamiento e Investigación sobre Cáncer -CTIC*


















*Avance de obra Centro Felicidad Chapinero en Bogotá*




















https://www.culturarecreacionydeporte.gov.co/es/cefe-centro-felicidad-chapinero






















Alejandro Rogelis Arquitectura diseñarán el Centro Felicidad Chapinero en Bogotá
​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Avance de obra L7 · 86*



























*Avance de obra 33DC*



[SIZE=3 said:


> "FelipeGutierrez95, post: 177381288, member: 1587557"]
> AVANCES DE OBRA 33DC ENERO-FEBRERO.
> Ejecución de excavación mecánica a cielo abierto[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejecución de excavación mecánica a cielo abierto – Perfilada de terreno















*Avance de obra Udara Polo









*
*Post : FelipeGutierrez95 @udaralife *

*







*
​


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE DE OBRA TORRE EL ABRA*




















CREDITOS A *VOLANDO EN DRONE*






*
















*
*Facebook - MONOMO*
​


----------



## Y.archbog

*ÁREA 93 + |* terminado











Area 93 + | Apartamentos de lujo en Bogotá




*Construcción** Hospital Usme

































@SubRedSur*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491800294560178181




















*Construcción** I.E.D. Plaza Logística en Bosa*




*
















*
@FondoFFIE




*Construccion La I.E. Los Cerezos*











*
















*
@FondoFFIE·1h​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Avance de obra Eix 91-15*



























CREDITOS A *VOLANDO EN DRONE*
*


















Avance de obra MAS 92








*


















Asaía | RLU



*Etapa 2 de la torre 9016*











*la que se ve a la derecha








*









SUMA Arquitectónica







sumaarquitectonica.com




​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Construcción Hospital Bosa*
Imágenes 10-feb


















@AlejandroGL2014



























@Espana_Colombia​


----------



## Y.archbog

*AVANCE OBRA **EDIFICIO CALLE 125 JAVERIANA*







*







*













*Ctic 2022*
The Center for Cancer Research and Treatment


----------



## Y.archbog

*CASA ÁMBAR | *Calle 90 # 19a-29










Login • Instagram


FelipeGutierrez95 said:


>


----------



## Y.archbog

*FIORÉ | *Cll 114 a #19a-27



























Edificio residencial Fioré 114
​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Construcción proyecto Casa Cabrera*


















*








*

















Casa Cabrera
Créditos: Volando drone





​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Advance Faculty of Arts National University of Colombia, March 2022*​

  







  







  











  







  







  





@MantillaIgnacio​










https://juanmanuelpelaez.com/universidad-nacional/






​


----------



## Y.archbog

*COLEGIO HIPOTECHO EN KENNEDY. |* INICIO DE OBRA

















@ClaudiaLopez












































*Martínez Arquitectura- Instagram*




​*Colegio Los Cerezos* * |* AVANCE DE OBRA
​








​









@ClaudiaLopez



Colegio Los Cerezos – Convel



​*Fiorhé Apartamentos** | *AVANCE DE OBRA























Fiorhé Apartamentos



































Fiorhé Apartamentos​


----------



## Y.archbog

*MUSEO NACIONAL DE LA MEMORIA DE COLOMBIA.** |* AVANCE DE OBRA



















*​*@AgenciaNacionalInmobiliaria 










pacheco_estudio











































http://www.entresitio.com/work/project/mmec-museum-of-memory-of-colombia









https://www.archdaily.co/co/870204/mgp-plus-estudintresitio-revelan-nuevas-imagenes-del-futuro-museo-nacional-de-la-memoria-en-bogota
​


----------



## Y.archbog

*EDIFICIO FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS UNIV. JAVERIANA* *| *Avance de obra





















































* Créditos a :






Edificio Ciencias Básicas Pontificia Universidad Javeriana | VIDRIOANDINO







www.vidrioandino.com




*


















​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Mirador de Santa Bárbara | *TERMINADO














​
*Uba 120 | *AVANCE DE OBRA

​










​

































​
*Medical Center 121 | *AVANCE DE OBRA























​
*Garden Tower 122 | *AVANCE DE OBRA



















​



*Vitale Centro Médico (casi terminado) y Nuo Lofts (cimentación) | *AVANCE DE OBRA
































​



*Balcony 126 | *AVANCE DE OBRA




















​
*Libbe 126 y Liv 7-24 | *AVANCE DE OBRA














*LOTE VERDE IZQUIERDO











LOTE NEGRO DERECHA*















*FUENTE:






*​


----------



## Y.archbog

*CONSTRUCCIÓN CEFE LAS COMETAS | *AVANCE DE OBRA


























FUENTE












​








​


















​

ARQ-CEFE las Cometas — opus - paisaje arquitectura territorio


​*CENTRO FELICIDAD CHAPINERO | *AVANCE DE OBRA












































​​











Alejandro Rogelis Arquitectura diseñarán el Centro Felicidad Chapinero en Bogotá


​


----------



## Y.archbog

*TORRE MITIKA | *TERMINADA
































​


----------



## Y.archbog

*CONNECTA 80 | *AVANCE CONSTRUCCIÓN FASE 1




























Fuente :Nicolás Arqui -Youtobe
































































Brochure Connecta 80


Read Brochure Connecta 80 by Maria Camila Guerrero Henao on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com


----------



## Y.archbog

*HOSPITAL DE BOSA |  *AVANCE DE OBRA

























@EdnaBonillaSeba



















Promotora Hospital de Bosa















​









​










@Espana_Colombia​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Artesano **| *Avance de obra



























*U.TADEO CALLE 73 | *Avance de obra
























*EIX Desti |* Avance de obra






























*MAS 92 | *Avance de obra


























*Fiorhé | *Avance de obra




























Fiorhé Apartamentos














































Fiorhé Apartamentos




*Sereno 
| *Avance de obra


























*Cayeno | *Avance de obra- Demolición








































Fotos de mi autoría​


----------



## Y.archbog

*G95apartments | *Calle 95 con Carrera 15

​










SMART APARTMENT | G95

Login • Instagram

​*Batisse 93 |* Cra 18 # 93-46









​










Batisse 93
HOME - Batisse93








​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Centro de la Tercera Edad y Centro de Bienestar Integral CBI | *Avance de obra
















*Construcción*














Fuente: informe especial Noticias Caracol

















@nyko









































CONCURSO CENTRO PARA LA TERCERA EDAD Y CBI | tab >|​


----------



## Y.archbog

*FACULTAD DE ARTES UNAL | *Avance de obra


























@arqclaudiarueda


----------



## Y.archbog

*Nuevo Coliseo del Gimnasio Moderno | *Avance de obra




























​








​*








​*

*








​


@pacheco_estudio*​


----------



## Y.archbog

Salió a ventas este edificio


*EDIFICIO HOJARASCA | *CALLE 79a # 7A

































































@ ALHtaller Arquitectura









​


----------



## Y.archbog

*BARRANCO |* Inicio de obra













@Grupo Treinta







































































d.voxel | Diseño de interior Renders | Bogotá


----------



## Y.archbog

*Edificio 978** |* AVANCE DE OBRA






































*Taller Seis | *TERMINADO






















*Lian Galery | *AVANCE DE OBRA





















*Balcony 76 Engawa | *AVANCE DE OBRA



























*Sangregado |* AVANCE DE OBRA





























 








Fotos de mi autoría​


----------



## KillerKowalski

*NEW PROJECT *
BOG. 2025 











*inspacio -@minimaarquitectos*


----------



## Y.archbog

*Centro de desarrollo comunitario CDC Maria Goretti | *Comenzó construcción
google map






































Grupo M&M – Grupo M&M

MIN: 0.26


----------



## Y.archbog

*CONSTRUCCIÓN CEFE LAS COMETAS | *AVANCE DE OBRA

























































































FUENTE











​










​























ARQ-CEFE las Cometas — opus - paisaje arquitectura territorio​


----------



## Feleru*

edit..


----------



## Y.archbog

*la_enramada_proyecto** | *Cra. 22 #No. 77a-11












​









​











​








@la_enramada_proyecto​


----------



## DarkLite

What is the tallest building under construction in Bogotá right now?


----------



## Y.archbog

DarkLite said:


> What is the tallest building under construction in Bogotá right now?


*America world business center
160 m








*



Next project to start
*South Tower Atrium*
*268 m*


----------



## Y.archbog

*CAYENO **| *Avance de obra


































Cayeno


----------



## Y.archbog

*86 ONCE | *AVANCE DE OBRA

*NOV 2022*






























































































FUENTE





86once







86once.com


----------



## Y.archbog

*JAVERIANA 125 | *AVANCE DE OBRA


----------



## Y.archbog

*CONNECTA 80 | *AVANCE DE OBRA FASE 1 *TORRE FURA*













































































Brochure Connecta 80


Read Brochure Connecta 80 by Maria Camila Guerrero Henao on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com













BOOK CONNECTA 80


Read BOOK CONNECTA 80 by Maria Camila Guerrero Henao on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com


----------



## Y.archbog

*EL ABRA | * AVANCE DE OBRA


















*TORRE ONCE 93 | * AVANCE DE OBRA


----------



## Y.archbog

*EIX 102- 19 | *Avance de obra


----------



## Y.archbog

*AXO 86 | *CR 19A # 85-91





































Inicio | Axo 86​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Concurso de Anteproyecto para un Colegio en Villas del Progreso en Bogotá DC*
*CALLE 78 SUR CON AV EL TINTAL*​*GALERÍA DE PROPUESTAS*
*galeriaconcurso4 | Sociedad Colombiana de Arquitectos | Bogotá D.C. y Cundinamarca*








scabogota.org


*PRIMER PUESTO*
ST- 649352































































ST-649352-archivos-concursante - Google Drive​


----------



## Y.archbog

*FACULTAD DE ARTES UNAL | *Terminado










​















































































*Fotografías de mi autoría 









*
@arqclaudiarueda​


----------



## Y.archbog

*Edificio 978 | *Avance de obra










*vyv.arquitectos*
François van Hissenhoven










https://sestral.com/proyectos/edificio-978/​


----------



## Y.archbog

*COLEGIO HIPOTECHO EN KENNEDY. |* AVANCE DE OBRA



















*Martínez Arquitectura- Instagram*
















































*Martínez Arquitectura- Instagram*​


----------



## Y.archbog

*UCompensar Nuevo Campus Bogotá | *AVANCE DE OBRA


​








FUENTE MIN 3

​








​









​








​








​








​








​

















​
Fundación Universitaria Compensar – Bermúdez Arquitectos​


----------

